# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Bespar

## detetedmember27082018

Γειά σας. Είμαι 18 ετών και φέτος έδινα πανελλήνιες. Είχα τρομερό άγχος, πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού όλη τη χρονιά, υπέφερα καθημερινά από έντονους πονοκεφάλους, ταχυκαρδιές, πόνους στο στήθος, μούδιασμα στο αριστερό χέρι και τον λαιμό, υπερένταση, αϋπνίες,τρέμουλο στα άκρα, εφιδρώσεις, υψηλή πίεση που καμία ιατρική εξέταση δεν μπορούσε να αιτιολογήσει. Έκανα μαγνητική τομογραφία εγκεφάλου, ακτινογραφίες, triplex, καρδιογράφημα. Όλα φυσιολογικά. Έτσι καταλήξαμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι προέρχονται από την κακή ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση. Λόγω κατάθλιψης που αντιμετώπισα στα εφηβικά μου χρόνια και ηπιότερων προβλημάτων άγχους είχα επισκεφτεί παλιότερα ψυχολόγους που δεν με βοήθησαν αρκετά. Έτσι φέτος πήρα την απόφαση να επισκεφτώ ψυχίατρο. Ο ψυχίατρος διέγνωσε γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή χωρίς ωστόσο να μου συνταγογραφήσει την αναγκαία φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Επέμενε ότι είμαι νέα και μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω μόνη τις δυσκολίες, αρνούμενος να αποδεχτεί πως έχει να κάνει με μια σακατεμένη κοπέλα. Νομίζοντας ότι μου δίνει κουράγιο, άρχισε μέχρι και να αμφισβητεί τα λεγόμενά μου περί κρίσεων πανικού, εξοργίζοντάς με ακόμα περισσότερο. Το μόνο που δέχτηκε να μου γράψει ήταν το sleep well της eviol και αυτό μόνο όταν πια είχα χάσει τον ύπνο μου για τα καλά (κοιμόμουν 1-2 ώρες με το ζόρι). Η ανευθυνότητα του γιατρού και η άρνησή του να με βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα να πάθω σοβαρή κρίση πανικού στις πανελλήνιες και να βρεθώ στο νοσοκομείο με την πίεση στο κόκκινο (11 η μικρή 18 η μεγάλη!!!). Έτσι τώρα θα δώσω στις επαναληπτικές πανελλήνιες τον Σεπτέμβριο. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι έχω ξεκινήσει με συμβουλή νευρολόγου να παίρνω το Bespar 20mg την ημέρα αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν μου έχει κάνει απολύτως τίποτα!!! Είτε το παίρνω είτε όχι τα ίδια συμπτώματα έχω που σας περιέγραψα στην αρχή. Έχει βοηθήσει κάποιον από σας αυτό το χάπι ή να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για άλλη αγωγή όσο είναι καιρός;
ΥΓ: Με συγχωρείτε για το τεράστιο ποστ αλλά ήθελα να σας παραθέσω το πλήρες ιστορικό μου για να έχετε σαφή εικόνα της κατάστασής μου.

----------


## Sofaki

Καλησπέρα!! Χρυσά μου εγώ είμαι 34 ετών δεν έχω πάρει φάρμακα συστηματικά στη ζωή μου. Ταλαιπωρούμαι και εγώ από μικρή ηλικια με άγχος και ελαφριά κατάθλιψη. Βέβαια τα συμπτώματα μου ήταν πολύ έντονα στα 25. Είναι πολύ κρίμα που περνάς τέτοια φάση ενώ είσαι τόσο μικρή. Εγώ στα 25 που έπαθα χοντρή κρίση 4-5 μήνες με αϋπνίες κάθε μέρα να με πιάνει υστερία ο ψυχίατρος μου έγραψε αντικαταθλιπτικά και ζαναξ αλλά δεν τα πήρα γιατί δεν με άφησε το περιβάλλον μου. Τελικά το ξεπέρασα μόνη μου αλλά ήταν πολύ επώδυνο και κόντεψα να τρελαθώ. Στα 30 μου ξεκίνησα να παίρνω ζαναξ. Τώρα προσπαθώ μόνη μου διαβάζοντας βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας να ξεπερνάω τα άγχη μου. Είμαι άνεργη στην παρούσα φάση και κάθε τι νέο μου φαίνεται βουνο. Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία; Θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ και είσαι πολύ μικρή έχεις χρόνια να ζήσεις. Θα είναι μια καλή επένδυση. Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και να περνάς όμορφα!!

----------


## menis_64

Πρώτη φορά ακούω για γιατρό να τον επισκεφτονται και να του λένε γράψε μου χάπια και αυτός να μην το κάνει... Οι περισσότεροι ψοφανε να σε γράψουν, και σου γράφουν και πιο πολλά από όσα θες.. Ενα θες, 3 σε βάζουν...!!! Εγώ πιστεύω είχε δίκιο ο γιατρός και δεν σε έδωσε κάτι... Όσο για το βεσπαρ, είναι αποτέλεσματικο στο άγχος και στην αγχώδη διαταραχή αλλά πρέπει να κλείσεις έναν μήνα πρώτα.. Εσύ πόσο έχεις κλείσει;

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Sofaki Σε ευχαριστώ καλή μου, θα προσπαθήσω με ψυχοθεραπεία αν και όπως είπα τα συμπτώματά μου είναι πολύ έντονα. Πάντως μπράβο σου που παλεύεις μόνη σου. Ό,τι καλύτερο εύχομαι και σε σενα!

----------


## detetedmember27082018

menis_64 έχω κλείσει 2 μήνες. Όπως είπα έχω πολύ έντονα συμπτώματα όπως δύσπνοια, ταχυκαρδίες, αϋπνίες, αφόρητους πονοκεφάλους κλπ και ίσως το συγκεκριμένο χάπι να είναι πολύ ελαφρύ για την περίπτωσή μου ή η δοσολογία που μου συνέστησαν είναι μικρή. Τώρα όσο για τους ψυχιάτρους συμφωνώ μαζί σας κύριε ότι συχνά το παρακάνουν με τα φάρμακα, αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος αρνούνταν να μου γράψει ενώ υπέφερα και μου λεγε μάλιστα γελώντας ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι 《καλώς καμωμένες》δήθεν για παρηγοριά. Ε είναι να μην σου κάνει τα νεύρα κρόσια όταν παράλληλα αντιμετωπίζεις τόσα προβλήματα? 
Εν τω μεταξύ αρχικά ήθελε να μου γράψει ladose, xanax και κάποιο σιρόπι για μείωση της έντασης αλλά όλο άλλαζε γνώμη. Ή που θα παιρνα δηλαδή ότι χάπι κυκλοφορεί ή τίποτα.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Είχα βίωση κ εγώ παρόμοια κατάσταση την ένταση που λες σε ακραίο σημείο να έχω σαρώσει όλα τα νοσοκομεία χωρίς κάποια παθολογική αιτία..το ξεπέρασα σε ένα βαθμό μόνος μου προσπαθώ να κάνω θετικές σκεψεις κ είδα μεγάλη βελτίωση..όταν με πιάνει κάνω κάποιες τεχνικές με την αναπνοή μου περνώ ανάσες κ τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν.. οσπου σε 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς καμία θεραπεία φύγανε σε κάποιο βαθμό τα συμπτώματα.. προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις να ακούσεις μια χαλαρή μουσική η κάτι που σε ευχαριστεί.. να θυμάσε ότι δεν είσαι η μόνη αυτό που αντιμετωπίζεις το ζήσαν κ το ζουν εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι.. είσαι πολύ μικρή ζήσε την ζωή σου όπως σου αξίζει..


Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

VarethikaNaVariemai Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και τις συμβουλές σας κύριε και μπράβο σας που αντισταθήκατε στο πρόβλημά σας.Αν επιτρέπεται είχατε ακολουθήσει κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή στο παρελθόν; Τις τεχνικές χαλάρωσης τις μάθατε από ψυχολόγο;
Ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Δεν πήγα ποτέ σε ψυχολόγο γιατί τα βλέπω σαν περιπτεράδες όχι σαν ιατρούς.. έψαξα μόνος μου για τεχνικές χαλάρωσης συμβουλευτικά το ίντερνετ από εξερετικους ψυχολόγους κ ψυχαναλυτές... Αν νομίζεις βέβαια κ έχεις το κουράγιο μπωρις να καταφέρει πολλά αρκεί να πιστέψεις τον εαυτό σου ...η ψυχική κατάσταση μας παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο στο Ρυθμό που αναπνέουμε αν λυπον πάρουμε τον έλεγχο με τεχνικές αναπνοές βαθιές κ αργές εκπνοες τότε η καρδιά μας επιστρέφει σε φυσεολογικους ρυθμούς και το σώμα χαλαρώνει... υπάρχουν άπειρες τεχνικές εμένα αυτό με την αναπνοή με βοήθησε αφάνταστα..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

VarethikanaVariemai Εγώ πήγαινα παλιότερα σε ψυχολόγο και δε με βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα. Δεν είναι καταρτισμένοι οι περισσότεροι γι'αυτό και δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν κατάλληλη βοήθεια.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με την αναπνοή θα δοκιμάσω τεχνικές γιατί έχω τεράστιο θέμα με δύσπνοια και ταχυκαρδίες λόγω άγχους.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Να είσαι καλά ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει γιατί είναι κρίμα να φαρμακονεσε τόσο νέα ... εύχομαι να βρεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία που επυθημεις και να ζήσεις την ζωή σου όπως σου αξίζει..ο καλύτερος ιατρός είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός αρκεί μόνο να το ανακαλύψουμε και να το πιστέψουμε...ότι χρειαστείς μην συστάσεις να ρωτήσεις αν φυσικά θες να το παλέψεις μόνη σου...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Nikselfie

> Να είσαι καλά ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει γιατί είναι κρίμα να φαρμακονεσε τόσο νέα ... εύχομαι να βρεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία που επυθημεις και να ζήσεις την ζωή σου όπως σου αξίζει..ο καλύτερος ιατρός είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός αρκεί μόνο να το ανακαλύψουμε και να το πιστέψουμε...ότι χρειαστείς μην συστάσεις να ρωτήσεις αν φυσικά θες να το παλέψεις μόνη σου...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Δεν ξέρω τι να σε συμβουλευσω γτ είσαι μικρούλα. Κι εγώ πριν καποια χρόνια έτσι ξεκινησα με πολύ άγχος κ αυπνια στην αρχή.Πηγα σε ψυχολόγο και δε με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ στα συμπτώματα,παροτι το.προσπαθούσε με υπνοθεραπεια κ μου δινε πρακτικές σύμβουλες.Απλα όταν είσαι ετσι συμβουλες τυπου βγες εξω ,άκου μουσικη,συναντήσου με φίλους μου προκαλουσαν χειρότερο άγχος κ δε γινόμουν καλά.
Και σε ψυχίατρο πηγα μου εδωσε κάτι για άγχος αλλα πάλι με ηρεμουσε λίγο κ μετά τα ιδια κοιμόμουν καμία ώρα δύο...Έτσι αποφασισα να το ρισκαρω με μικρή δόση αντικαταθλιπτικου που μου βελτιωσε το άγχος κ τον ύπνο κ έγινα πιο λειτουργικη κ πράγματικα αναρωτιομουν γιατι δε μου το εδιναν νωρίτερα να γλυτωσω τόση ψυχική κ οργανικη ταλαιπωρια.(δεδομενου ότι αν δεν κοιμάσαι καλά,καταρρεουν όλα).
Κι εγώ μικρή τα άρχισα στα 21 αν κ από μικρή ήμουν πολύ αγχωδες παιδί.Σίγουρα δεν σου δίνουν λόγω ηλικίας.
Εγώ σου λέω εξαντλησε τα ολα κ μετά έχεις και αυτό ως οπλο στην φαρετρα σου.Μην απογοητεύτεις ότι δε βρίσκεις λύση.παρενέργειες υπάρχουν αλλά πάντα στη φαρμακολογία ζυγιζεις θετικά με αρνητικά κ βλεπεις τι υπερτερεί.
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν ατομα που τα κρίνουν κ είναι αντίθετοι οπως κ με πολλά φαρμακα που κυκλοφορουν.
Εγώ σου παραθέτω τη δική μου άποψη από την εμπειρια μου.Σε μένα δούλεψε,και τώρα πιο ψύχραιμη που είμαι προσπαθώ να λύσω τα θέματα μου γιατί όταν έχεις άγχος κ πανικούς αυτό είναι αδύνατο..Επίσης δε σημαίνει το ότι παίρνω αγωγή πως σταματώ να το προσπαθώ η ίδια.Το προσπαθω γτ και τα φάρμακα δεν κάνουν θαυματα(πρεπει να έχεις ήδη τη θέληση να γίνεις καλά),απλά σε ανακουφίζουν ωστε να μπορεις να δεις το πρόβλημα σου πιο ψύχραιμα και από μια άλλη οπτικη, χωρίς το μυαλό σου να βρισκεται σε συναγερμό συνέχεια.

Δεν ξέρω για το βεσπαρ πάντως να ξέρεις ότι στην εποχη μας ευτυχώς έχουμε κ αλλες εναλλακτικες,παρολο που ακόμα φέρουν ακόμα ένα στίγμα.Εδω παίζεται η ψυχική σου υγεία όμως που είναι το πιο σημαντικό , μην ντραπεις ποτε γι αυτό, κανε ότι σου λέει κ καρδουλα σου κι ας σου λέει ο καθένας ο,τι θέλει.

Ο καθένας την εμπειρία του καταθέτει εδω,απο κει κ πέρα εσύ ψαχτο οσο μπορεις,αλλαξε γιατρους μέχρι να βρεις κάποιον κατάλληλο ωστε να σε ανακουφίσει και προσπαθήσε να μην το βάζεις κάτω.Μην νιώθεις άσχημα που είσαι μικρή , κι εγώ έτσι ήμουν κ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.




Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Nikselfie ευχαριστώ που μοιραστήκατε την εμπειρία σας και με συμβουλεύσατε. Ο ψυχίατρος που πήγαινα σκόπευε να μου δώσει ladose αλλά λόγω ηλικίας όπως είπατε το απέφυγε. Τα συμπτώματά μου είναι πολύ έντονα και ίσως πρώτα πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίσω δραστικά με τη βοήθεια ενός άλλου ψυχιάτρου πρόθυμου να συνταγογραφήσει την κατάλληλη αγωγή για την περίπτωσή μου, και εν καιρώ να γίνω θεραπεύτρια του εαυτού μου όπως με συμβούλευσαν οι προλαλήσαντες. Πάντως προσπαθώ να ανακουφίσω λίγο το άγχος και με φυσικές μεθόδους (φυτικά αγχολυτικά, μουσική κλπ) γιατί τα χημικά φάρμακα από μόνα τους δεν βοηθούν απόλυτα, αλλά έχω απογοητευτεί γιατί σε μένα τίποτα δεν δουλεύει και από το πρωί ξυπνάω με την ίδια ένταση και με μαύρες σκέψεις. 
Εσείς αν επιτρέπεται ποιό αντικαταθλιπτικό πήρατε; Αν είστε από Αθήνα, έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιον ειδικό; (εγώ από επαρχία είμαι αλλά πιθανόν να σπουδάσω στην Αθήνα.)

----------


## Remedy

> VarethikanaVariemai Εγώ πήγαινα παλιότερα σε ψυχολόγο και δε με βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα. Δεν είναι καταρτισμένοι οι περισσότεροι γι'αυτό και δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν κατάλληλη βοήθεια.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με την αναπνοή θα δοκιμάσω τεχνικές γιατί έχω τεράστιο θέμα με δύσπνοια και ταχυκαρδίες λόγω άγχους.


καλημερα.
εχεις δικιο, δεν ειναι ολοι καλα καταρτισμενοι , αλλα υπαρχουν και καλυτεροι.
η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι να προσπαθησεις με καποιον αλλον, αφου αυτος που πηγες δεν βοηθουσε.
καλα ειναι να αποφευγει τα φαρμακα κανεις, ΑΝ μπορει ομως.
οχι να βασανιζεται.
προσπαθησε ξανα την ψυχιθεραπεια μηπως μπορεσεις να λυσεις αυτο που σου φερνει τετοιες δυσαρεστες καταστασεις σε τοσο νεαρη ηλικια.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Remedy Καλημέρα και σε σας και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως είμαι πολύ νέα ακόμη, με πολλά όμως προβλήματα τα οποία δεν αντιμετωπίζονται εύκολα. Θα προσπαθήσω ίσως με έναν συνδυασμό μεθόδων - φαρμακευτικής αγωγής για ανακούφιση των έντονων συμπτωμάτων και ψυχοθεραπείας για καταπολέμηση των βαθύτερων προβλημάτων που προκαλούν το άγχος- να αντιμετωπίσω όσα με βασανίζουν.

----------


## Nikselfie

> Nikselfie ευχαριστώ που μοιραστήκατε την εμπειρία σας και με συμβουλεύσατε. Ο ψυχίατρος που πήγαινα σκόπευε να μου δώσει ladose αλλά λόγω ηλικίας όπως είπατε το απέφυγε. Τα συμπτώματά μου είναι πολύ έντονα και ίσως πρώτα πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίσω δραστικά με τη βοήθεια ενός άλλου ψυχιάτρου πρόθυμου να συνταγογραφήσει την κατάλληλη αγωγή για την περίπτωσή μου, και εν καιρώ να γίνω θεραπεύτρια του εαυτού μου όπως με συμβούλευσαν οι προλαλήσαντες. Πάντως προσπαθώ να ανακουφίσω λίγο το άγχος και με φυσικές μεθόδους (φυτικά αγχολυτικά, μουσική κλπ) γιατί τα χημικά φάρμακα από μόνα τους δεν βοηθούν απόλυτα, αλλά έχω απογοητευτεί γιατί σε μένα τίποτα δεν δουλεύει και από το πρωί ξυπνάω με την ίδια ένταση και με μαύρες σκέψεις. 
> Εσείς αν επιτρέπεται ποιό αντικαταθλιπτικό πήρατε; Αν είστε από Αθήνα, έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιον ειδικό; (εγώ από επαρχία είμαι αλλά πιθανόν να σπουδάσω στην Αθήνα.)


Μην απελπιζεσαι ότι δε λειτουργεί κάτι δεδομένου ότι δεν έχεις ακόμα χρησιμοποιήσει αντικαταθλιπτικά που δρουν διαφορετικά. Συνήθως σε ένα ποσοστό 70% των ανθρώπων κάνουν δουλειά , αλλά κι.πάλι ένας εμπειρος ψυχίατρος σε κατατοπισει καλύτερα(πχ σου δώσει ένα συνδυασμό).

Μπορεί να αλλάξεις αντικαταθλιπτικά προτού βρεις το κατάλληλο για σένα , γιατί εξαρταται τον οργανισμό..Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή κάποιο καλό που τον παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι.Είναι κ πως κάθεται στον καθένα.Συνήθως επιλεγουμε αυτά που είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά κ με τις λιγότερες τυχον παρενέργειες.

Εγώ παίρνω το cymbalta και με έχει βοηθήσει στο άγχος πιο πολύ.Με αυτό δεν έχω πάρει κιλά,εχω χάσει λίγα.

Με τα φυτικά νιώθεις καποιο αποτέλεσμα;; Πώς νιώθεις τον εαυτό σου; έχεις φτάσει στα ορια ή έχεις αποθεματα αντοχης; 
Οι πανελλήνιες δημιουργούν τρελο άγχος ειδικά σε μας τους ευαισθητους,ισως τώρα που θα τελειώσεις με όλα αυτά να χαλαρώσει ο οργανισμός σου.


Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Μην απελπιζεσαι ότι δε λειτουργεί κάτι δεδομένου ότι δεν έχεις ακόμα χρησιμοποιήσει αντικαταθλιπτικά που δρουν διαφορετικά. Συνήθως σε ένα ποσοστό 70% των ανθρώπων κάνουν δουλειά , αλλά κι.πάλι ένας εμπειρος ψυχίατρος σε κατατοπισει καλύτερα(πχ σου δώσει ένα συνδυασμό).
> 
> Μπορεί να αλλάξεις αντικαταθλιπτικά προτού βρεις το κατάλληλο για σένα , γιατί εξαρταται τον οργανισμό..Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή κάποιο καλό που τον παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι.Είναι κ πως κάθεται στον καθένα.Συνήθως επιλεγουμε αυτά που είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά κ με τις λιγότερες τυχον παρενέργειες.
> 
> Εγώ παίρνω το cymbalta και με έχει βοηθήσει στο άγχος πιο πολύ.Με αυτό δεν έχω πάρει κιλά,εχω χάσει λίγα.
> 
> Με τα φυτικά νιώθεις καποιο αποτέλεσμα;; Πώς νιώθεις τον εαυτό σου; έχεις φτάσει στα ορια ή έχεις αποθεματα αντοχης; 
> Οι πανελλήνιες δημιουργούν τρελο άγχος ειδικά σε μας τους ευαισθητους,ισως τώρα που θα τελειώσεις με όλα αυτά να χαλαρώσει ο οργανισμός σου.
> 
> ...


Γειά σας. Δεν έχω δει κάποιο ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα, ίσως γιατί η κατάστασή μου είναι πιο βαριά και χρειάζομαι κάτι ενισχυμένο. Οι αντοχές μου είναι μειωμένες, αισθάνομαι κόπωση και εξάντληση. Σίγουρα οι πανελλήνιες επηρεάζουν πολύ την ψυχολογία μου αλλά και πριν είχα άγχος, καθώς αντιμετωπίζω κάποια οικογενειακά προβλήματα, είμαι εσωστρεφής, έχω ελάχιστες φίλες και υποφέρω από αρρωστοφοβία. Φανταστείτε μέχρι να εξακριβώσω ότι τα σωματικά συμπτώματά μου προέρχονται από το άγχος, είχα τρελαθεί στη σκέψη πως έχω κάτι παθολογικό, είχα περάσει από όλους τους γιατρούς, είχα κάνει εξετάσεις και μέχρι να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα είχα χάσει τον ύπνο μου. Είμαι και υπερβολικά ευαίσθητη οπότε καταλαβαίνετε.

----------


## Nikselfie

> Γειά σας. Δεν έχω δει κάποιο ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα, ίσως γιατί η κατάστασή μου είναι πιο βαριά και χρειάζομαι κάτι ενισχυμένο. Οι αντοχές μου είναι μειωμένες, αισθάνομαι κόπωση και εξάντληση. Σίγουρα οι πανελλήνιες επηρεάζουν πολύ την ψυχολογία μου αλλά και πριν είχα άγχος, καθώς αντιμετωπίζω κάποια οικογενειακά προβλήματα, είμαι εσωστρεφής, έχω ελάχιστες φίλες και υποφέρω από αρρωστοφοβία. Φανταστείτε μέχρι να εξακριβώσω ότι τα σωματικά συμπτώματά μου προέρχονται από το άγχος, είχα τρελαθεί στη σκέψη πως έχω κάτι παθολογικό, είχα περάσει από όλους τους γιατρούς, είχα κάνει εξετάσεις και μέχρι να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα είχα χάσει τον ύπνο μου. Είμαι και υπερβολικά ευαίσθητη οπότε καταλαβαίνετε.


Πήγαινε σε άλλον ψυχίατρο , όταν έρθεις Αθήνα θα έχεις πιο πολλες επιλογές κ πιο πιθανο να πέσεις σε καποιον πιο καταρτισμένο.Μου φαίνεται κάτι σαν ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή γιατι εχω κι εγώ παρόμοια συμπτώματα ή απλά γενικευμένη αγχωδη διαταραχή.
Αντιμετωπίζονται αυτά με φαρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία.Μην απελπίζεσαι δεν είσαι μόνη.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Πήγαινε σε άλλον ψυχίατρο , όταν έρθεις Αθήνα θα έχεις πιο πολλες επιλογές κ πιο πιθανο να πέσεις σε καποιον πιο καταρτισμένο.Μου φαίνεται κάτι σαν ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή γιατι εχω κι εγώ παρόμοια συμπτώματα ή απλά γενικευμένη αγχωδη διαταραχή.
> Αντιμετωπίζονται αυτά με φαρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία.Μην απελπίζεσαι δεν είσαι μόνη.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να βρω τον κατάλληλο ειδικό και να τα καταφέρω. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ξέχνα τα φάρμακα, που παίρνεις και βεσπαρ σου φτάνει.. Μοιάζει σαν βα νοιώθεις ότι είναι εκεί η λύση επειδή δεν αντέχεις όλο αυτό που περνάς...! Και εγώ μπορεί να κάνω λάθος θεώρηση στην ζωή μου, μπορεί να θεωρήσω ότι επειδή δεν αισθάνομαι ευτυχισμένος ότι η ευτυχία κρύβεται στην κοκαινη και στις ψυχοτροπες διεγερτικες ουσίες...! Άλλαξε τρόπο σκέψης, διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο ψυχολογίας, ζήτα λίγη βοήθεια από κανέναν μεγαλύτερο σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά


Δεν περιμένω μόνο από τα χάπια να μου λύσουν τα προβλήματα αλλά είναι και αυτά ένα μέσο θεραπείας. Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν ειδικοί για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές και αποτελεσματικά φάρμακα γιατί να βασανίζομαι;

----------


## kostas62

> Δεν περιμένω μόνο από τα χάπια να μου λύσουν τα προβλήματα αλλά είναι και αυτά ένα μέσο θεραπείας. Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν ειδικοί για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές και αποτελεσματικά φάρμακα γιατί να βασανίζομαι;


Απλά να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι τα φάρμακα δεν αποτελούν την οριστική λύση στο πρόβλημα σου, παρά μόνο δρουν ανακουφιστικα πλημμυριζοντας αφύσικα με νευροδιαβιβαστες τον εγκέφαλο, με αποτέλεσμα να αισθάνεσαι καλά. Εάν είσαι τυχερή και σε πιάσουν χωρίς σημαντικές παρενέργειες, θα περάσεις καλα για όσο καιρό συνεχίζεις να τα παίρνεις. 
Αυτό, αν και πάλι είσαι τυχερή, μπορεί να διαρκέσει για πολλά χρόνια, με άγνωστες όμως τις μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες στον οργανισμό σου. 
Και βέβαια η οριστική διακοπή τους μετά από κάποιο διάστημα, εάν χρειαστεί να το κάνεις, μπορεί να είναι πολύ δύσκολη! 
Βεβαια, εάν δεν βρεις άλλη λύση, είσαι νέα και δεν έχεις καμία ποιότητα ζωής, ίσως αποτελούν μονόδρομο όπως και για πολλούς από εμάς, και ο Θεός βοηθός!

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Απλά να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι τα φάρμακα δεν αποτελούν την οριστική λύση στο πρόβλημα σου, παρά μόνο δρουν ανακουφιστικα πλημμυριζοντας αφύσικα με νευροδιαβιβαστες τον εγκέφαλο, με αποτέλεσμα να αισθάνεσαι καλά. Εάν είσαι τυχερή και σε πιάσουν χωρίς σημαντικές παρενέργειες, θα περάσεις καλα για όσο καιρό συνεχίζεις να τα παίρνεις. 
> Αυτό, αν και πάλι είσαι τυχερή, μπορεί να διαρκέσει για πολλά χρόνια, με άγνωστες όμως τις μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες στον οργανισμό σου. 
> Και βέβαια η οριστική διακοπή τους μετά από κάποιο διάστημα, εάν χρειαστεί να το κάνεις, μπορεί να είναι πολύ δύσκολη! 
> Βεβαια, εάν δεν βρεις άλλη λύση, είσαι νέα και δεν έχεις καμία ποιότητα ζωής, ίσως αποτελούν μονόδρομο όπως και για πολλούς από εμάς, και ο Θεός βοηθός!


Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και τις συμβουλές. Δυστυχώς ο περισσότερος κόσμος σήμερα έχει πέσει στην ανάγκη της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής. Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει το μαγικό χάπι, το φάρμακο-πανάκεια που θεραπεύει κάθε στενοχώρια και λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα γιατί τότε όλοι θα το χρησιμοποιούσαμε και θα είμασταν καλά. Όπως είπατε, όμως, υπάρχουν φάρμακα που μας ανακουφίζουν έστω και προσωρινά, κάτι το οποίο εγώ έχω μεγάλη ανάγκη στην παρούσα φάση που υποφέρω από έντονα συμπτώματα άγχους και κατάθλιψης.

----------


## menis_64

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω ξέρετε, αφού έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει χάπια στο παρελθόν. Προσπαθώ να βελτιωθώ αλλά διαρκώς έρχομαι αντιμέτωπη με προβλήματα. Η ζωή μου φαίνεται βουνό. Πολλές φορές έχω σκεφτεί να δώσω ένα τέλος- αν και ξέρω ότι άλλοι άνθρωποι περνούν χειρότερα από μενα και δεν εγκαταλείπουν- γιατί απλά δεν βρίσκω νόημα σε μια ζωή γεμάτη πανικό, μοναξιά και κατάθλιψη. Ο μόνος λόγος που συνεχίζω να υπάρχω είναι οι γονείς μου (κυρίως η μάνα μου) οι οποίοι γνωρίζω ότι θα πονέσουν φρικτά σε περίπτωση θανάτου μου. Για αυτούς παλεύω και ψάχνω λύσεις μέσω φαρμάκων, ιατρών κλπ ώστε να κάνω πιο υποφερτή την καθημερινότητά μου...

----------


## menis_64

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι online διαγνώσεις.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..*


Ναι έχω και κατάθλιψη από τα 15 μου.

----------


## menis_64

Αιτία;; περασες κάποια στεναχώρια ή θεωρείς ότι την έχεις εκ γενετής την προδιάθεση; κατά τα άλλα έχεις κάνει ποτέ κάτι για να βοηθήσεις τον ευατο σου, πέρα από το να ζητάς συνέχεια φάρμακα;

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Αιτία;; περασες κάποια στεναχώρια ή θεωρείς ότι την έχεις εκ γενετής την προδιάθεση; κατά τα άλλα έχεις κάνει ποτέ κάτι για να βοηθήσεις τον ευατο σου, πέρα από το να ζητάς συνέχεια φάρμακα;


Πέρασα κάποιες στενοχώριες στο σχολείο. Επειδή είμαι κλειστός χαρακτήρας κάποια παιδια με παρενοχλούσαν, φίλες μου με πρόδωσαν και με εγκατέλειψαν, πέρασα κάποιους μήνες απόλυτης μοναξιάς χωρίς κανέναν φίλο και ενώ πάντα πέθαινα στο διάβασμα οι καθηγητές δεν με βαθμολογούσαν δίκαια γιατί ήμουν ντροπαλή και δε συμμετείχα στην τάξη, και στο 《bullying》που ασκούσαν οι συμμαθητές μου δεν αντιδρούσε κανείς. Μπροστά στους δικούς μου ήμουν το γελαστό παιδί για να μην καταλάβουν τίποτα, μέσα μου όμως πονούσα και κάθε βράδυ έκλαιγα μόνη μου. Όλα αυτά με καταρράκωσαν και είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να πάθω κατάθλιψη. Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο αλλά και εκεί είχα μια άσχημη εμπειρία. Από τότε σιχάθηκα τους ανθρώπους, έχασα τελείως την εμπιστοσύνη μου αφού σε όσους την έδωσα αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν την άξιζαν... Δυσκολεύομαι πολύ ακόμα να ξεπεράσω την ταπείνωση που έχω υποστεί, πέρασαν χρόνια και ακόμα και τώρα που τα διηγούμαι βουρκώνω. Θεωρώ ότι αδικήθηκα και ταπεινώθηκα ενώ δεν πείραξα ποτέ μου κανέναν άνθρωπο. Κι όμως μόνο πίκρα και απογοήτευση μου έδωσαν...

----------


## andreas86

Κρίμα τόσο νέο κορίτσι και εγώ περασα κυρίως στο δημοτικό άσχημα με το μπουλινγκ αλλά την χειρότερη περίοδο την πέρασα πριν 3 μέρες!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

Δεν φταις σε κάτι εσύ ρε Χρύσα, είναι πολύ γνωστό φαινόμενο οι κλειστοί χαρακτήρες να είναι θύματα bullying. Το θέμα είναι να μην αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να πέσει για κάτι που θα τιμωρηθούν από την θεία δίκη! Η μοναξιά συνήθως είναι αποτέλεσμα δικής μας απομόνωσης και όχι της αχαριστίας άλλων ανθρώπων... Ναι, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι βαθμοθυρικη, δεν θα σου χρησιμεύσουν σε κάτι οι βαθμοί αλλά οι βαθμοί αποτελούν επιβράβευση της προσπάθειας κυρίως... Εγώ πάντως επειδή στην δική σου κατάσταση, ήταν και εμένα κάπως έτσι υα σχολικά μου χρόνια, πιστεύα για μένα ότι αν ήταν να πάρω κάτι για να με βοηθήσει αυτό θα ήττα το concerta και όχι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα... Κυρίως αυτό θεωρώ ως δική μου πάντα κριτική ότι χρειάζεται στους αδύναμους μαθητές..

----------


## detetedmember27082018

[QUOTE=andreas86;1010828]Κρίμα τόσο νέο κορίτσι και εγώ περασα κυρίως στο δημοτικό άσχημα με το μπουλινγκ αλλά την χειρότερη περίοδο την πέρασα πριν 3 μέρες!


Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App[/QUOT

Αν επιτρέπεται τι πάθατε πριν 3 μέρες?

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Δεν φταις σε κάτι εσύ ρε Χρύσα, είναι πολύ γνωστό φαινόμενο οι κλειστοί χαρακτήρες να είναι θύματα bullying. Το θέμα είναι να μην αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να πέσει για κάτι που θα τιμωρηθούν από την θεία δίκη! Η μοναξιά συνήθως είναι αποτέλεσμα δικής μας απομόνωσης και όχι της αχαριστίας άλλων ανθρώπων... Ναι, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι βαθμοθυρικη, δεν θα σου χρησιμεύσουν σε κάτι οι βαθμοί αλλά οι βαθμοί αποτελούν επιβράβευση της προσπάθειας κυρίως... Εγώ πάντως επειδή στην δική σου κατάσταση, ήταν και εμένα κάπως έτσι υα σχολικά μου χρόνια, πιστεύα για μένα ότι αν ήταν να πάρω κάτι για να με βοηθήσει αυτό θα ήττα το concerta και όχι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα... Κυρίως αυτό θεωρώ ως δική μου πάντα κριτική ότι χρειάζεται στους αδύναμους μαθητές..


Βαθμοθηρική σε σημείο υπερβολικό υπήρξα στο λύκειο (έκλαιγα που έβγαζα 19,9 και όχι 20!) και το πλήρωσα ακριβά με διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά. Στο γυμνάσιο όμως δεν δέχομαι ένα παιδί το οποίο διαβάζει πολύ να βγάζει 17,5 και άλλοι που δεν κουνάνε το δαχτυλάκι τους και δεν αξίζουν μία να είναι πάντα μπροστά μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχουν το λέγειν. Υπήρχαν μάλιστα άτομα ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που με έθιξαν τα οποία είχαν την εύνοια των εκπαιδευτικών σε προσωπικό και μαθησιακό επίπεδο. Και απορώ τι ήθος έχει ο εκπαιδευτικός που ευνοεί τον θύτη και αφήνει το θύμα στη μοίρα του; Αλλά βέβαια για να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με την περίπτωσή μου έπρεπε πρώτα να κοιτάξουν όλοι τον εαυτό τους στον καθρέφτη και να αναμετρηθούν με τη συνείδησή τους γιατί για την καταστροφή μου είχαν άπαντες μερίδιο ευθύνης. Αφήστε έχω πικραθεί πολύ, ξέρω ότι δεν φταίω, όλοι αυτοί δεν αξίζουν ούτε την προσοχή ούτε τα δάκρυά μου αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω την καταπάτηση της αξιοπρέπειάς μου.

----------


## akis1

> Δεν περιμένω μόνο από τα χάπια να μου λύσουν τα προβλήματα αλλά είναι και αυτά ένα μέσο θεραπείας. Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν ειδικοί για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές και αποτελεσματικά φάρμακα γιατί να βασανίζομαι;


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## akis1

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*.


Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Ίσως τα δοκιμάσω αν είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## Nikselfie

Επιδη δε λειτουργούν σε σας είναι εγωιστικό να λέτε ότι δεν κάνουν τίποτα σαν γενική δήλωση.Μπορειτε απλώς να πειτε τη γνώμη σας και την εμπειρία σας.

Σε καποιους λειτουργουν , το ξέρω από μένα κ αλλους στο περιβάλλον μου, γιατί μας μειώνουν τα συμπτωματα και μπορούμε να κάνουμε έστω τα βασικά πράγματα κ να νιώσουμε φυσιολογικοί.Δεν λυνουν το πρόβλημα αλλά ανακουφιζουν τα συμπτώματα.
Βγάλτε τα σκαρτα για τη δική σας περίπτωση, όχι για όλους.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Επιδη δε λειτουργούν σε σας είναι εγωιστικό να λέτε ότι δεν κάνουν τίποτα σαν γενική δήλωση.Μπορειτε απλώς να πειτε τη γνώμη σας και την εμπειρία σας.
> 
> Σε καποιους λειτουργουν , το ξέρω από μένα κ αλλους στο περιβάλλον μου, γιατί μας μειώνουν τα συμπτωματα και μπορούμε να κάνουμε έστω τα βασικά πράγματα κ να νιώσουμε φυσιολογικοί.Δεν λυνουν το πρόβλημα αλλά ανακουφιζουν τα συμπτώματα.
> Βγάλτε τα σκαρτα για τη δική σας περίπτωση, όχι για όλους.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Συμφωνώ αλλά προσπαθώ να είμαι δεκτική με όλες τις γνώμες. ☺ Μπερδεμένη είμαι και συγκεντρώνω όλες τις συμβουλές στο μυαλό μου για να δω τι θα ακολουθήσω τελικά...

----------


## Nikselfie

> Συμφωνώ αλλά προσπαθώ να είμαι δεκτική με όλες τις γνώμες. ☺ Μπερδεμένη είμαι και συγκεντρώνω όλες τις συμβουλές στο μυαλό μου για να δω τι θα ακολουθήσω τελικά...


Αγάπη μου σε έναν ειδικό θα πας να σε συμβουλεύσει.Εδω ο καθένας μας μπορει να σου λεει ότι θέλει χωρίς να έχουμε τις ειδικες γνώσεις ψυχισμού που οφειλουν να έχουν οι γιατροί.
Οι εμπειρίες μας οπως βλέπεις διιστανται στον καθένα μας.Απλα δεν πρεπει να είμαστε απολυτοι σε τέτοια θέματα γιατί ακριβώς δεν είμαστε ειδικοί με τις καταλληλες γνώσεις.


Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Αγάπη μου σε έναν ειδικό θα πας να σε συμβουλεύσει.Εδω ο καθένας μας μπορει να σου λεει ότι θέλει χωρίς να έχουμε τις ειδικες γνώσεις ψυχισμού που οφειλουν να έχουν οι γιατροί.
> Οι εμπειρίες μας οπως βλέπεις διιστανται στον καθένα μας.Απλα δεν πρεπει να είμαστε απολυτοι σε τέτοια θέματα γιατί ακριβώς δεν είμαστε ειδικοί με τις καταλληλες γνώσεις.
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έχετε δίκαιο σίγουρα κάποιος ειδικός μπορεί να με κατευθύνει καλύτερα αλλά ακούω και τις δικές σας απόψεις γιατί ως μεγαλύτεροι και παθούντες κάτι παραπάνω ξέρετε.

----------


## elis

Πωσ ειστε ετσι τα νεα τα παιδια εντυπωση μου κανει δεν τρεξατε δεν παιξατε εγω τον ανιψιο μου που ειναι πεντε χρονων οταν τον κοροιδευω μου λεει αν κ πεντε εσυ μη μιλασ ειναι μεσα στη ζωη εσεισ πωσ βγηκατε ολα ετσι

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Πωσ ειστε ετσι τα νεα τα παιδια εντυπωση μου κανει δεν τρεξατε δεν παιξατε εγω τον ανιψιο μου που ειναι πεντε χρονων οταν τον κοροιδευω μου λεει αν κ πεντε εσυ μη μιλασ ειναι μεσα στη ζωη εσεισ πωσ βγηκατε ολα ετσι


Φυσικά και τρέξαμε και παίξαμε κύριε αλλά όταν είσαι τόσο ευαίσθητος χαρακτήρας όπως εγώ πληγώνεσαι εύκολα.

----------


## elis

Κουκλα εχεισ δυο τρεισ επιλογεσ φαρμακα γυμναστικη συμπληρωματα cbd κλπ και ψυχοθεραπεια αυτα ειναι ολα κι ολα αν πασ για δουλεια θα μαθεισ κολπα που οτι κι αν εχεισ θα δουλευεισ οτιδηποτε κι αν κανεισ φροντισε να ψαχτεισ λιγο παραπανω για καλο αποτελεσμα αυτα

----------


## elis

Κι εγω ημουν ευαισθητοσ κι εφαγα κ ξυλο κ δουλευα κ διαβαζα κ ολα μονο η κορη μου ξερει πωσ τα εκανα αυτα γτ κ οι δυο δουλευουμε απο τα δεκαπεντε κ περασαμε πανεπιστημιο κ οι δυο μονο εκεινη ξερει πωσ γινεται αυτο

----------


## andreas86

[QUOTE=ΧΡΥΣΑ;1010830]


> Κρίμα τόσο νέο κορίτσι και εγώ περασα κυρίως στο δημοτικό άσχημα με το μπουλινγκ αλλά την χειρότερη περίοδο την πέρασα πριν 3 μέρες!
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App[/QUOT
> 
> Αν επιτρέπεται τι πάθατε πριν 3 μέρες?


Λογισμοί, σκέψεις νόμιζα πως τρελάθηκα, πάντα είχα αλλά για τρεις μέρες με αποκορύφωμα την Τετάρτη την προηγούμενη ήταν η χειρότερη!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Κουκλα εχεισ δυο τρεισ επιλογεσ φαρμακα γυμναστικη συμπληρωματα cbd κλπ και ψυχοθεραπεια αυτα ειναι ολα κι ολα αν πασ για δουλεια θα μαθεισ κολπα που οτι κι αν εχεισ θα δουλευεισ οτιδηποτε κι αν κανεισ φροντισε να ψαχτεισ λιγο παραπανω για καλο αποτελεσμα αυτα


Ευχαριστώ για τα μηνύματα και τον χρόνο σας. Λυπάμαι για όσα περάσατε.

----------


## andreas86

Μαρεσει πάντως ο πληθυντικός, δείχνει πολλά!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

[QUOTE=andreas86;1010845]


> Λογισμοί, σκέψεις νόμιζα πως τρελάθηκα, πάντα είχα αλλά για τρεις μέρες με αποκορύφωμα την Τετάρτη την προηγούμενη ήταν η χειρότερη!!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Πωπω ελπίζω να συνέλθετε και να μην ταλαιπωρείστε άλλο.

----------


## elis

Εγω απλη ενημερωση κανω τι υπαρχει διαλεγεισ κ παιρνεισ εγω διαλεξα γυμναστικη απο μικροσ δεν αλλαξα εσυ εισαι μικρη διαλεξε οτι σ αρεσει

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Μαρεσει πάντως ο πληθυντικός, δείχνει πολλά!!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Χρησιμοποιώ πληθυντικό γιατί είστε μεγαλύτεροι μου και σας σέβομαι ☺

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Εγω απλη ενημερωση κανω τι υπαρχει διαλεγεισ κ παιρνεισ εγω διαλεξα γυμναστικη απο μικροσ δεν αλλαξα εσυ εισαι μικρη διαλεξε οτι σ αρεσει


Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## elis

Εγω χρυσα οταν ημουν μικροσ δε με σεβαστηκε κανεισ οποτε δεν το εχω αναγκη πιο πολυ αναγκη εχω να κανεισ κατι στη ζωη σου ακομα κι αν πουλασ κουλουρια στην παραλια αρκει να βγαζεισ τα λεφτα σου

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Εγω χρυσα οταν ημουν μικροσ δε με σεβαστηκε κανεισ οποτε δεν το εχω αναγκη πιο πολυ αναγκη εχω να κανεισ κατι στη ζωη σου ακομα κι αν πουλασ κουλουρια στην παραλια αρκει να βγαζεισ τα λεφτα σου


Έχετε δίκιο κι εσείς αλλά μη μειώνετε τον εαυτό σας. Αξίζετε τον σεβασμό όχι μόνο γιατί είστε μεγαλύτερος αλλά επειδή κάθεστε και ασχολείστε με τα ψυχολογικά μιας μικρής και δίνετε συμβουλές ενώ μπορεί να έχετε κι άλλα πράγματα να κάνετε. Αυτό και μόνο λέει πολλά για μένα.

----------


## elis

Ελευθεροσ χρονοσ δεν εχω δουλεια εγω δουλεψα τριαντα χρονια εβγαλα τα λεφτα μου κ τωρα καθομαι για να μου δωσουν συνταξη πρεπει να δουλεψω αλλα εικοσι χρονια χεστηκα εγω τα λεφτα μου τα εβγαλα τι αλλο να κανω και καθομαι εδω κ συζηταω ειμαι σαραντα κ δουλευω απο δεκα αγροτησ κι εκανα κι αλλεσ δουλειεσ ωσ φοιτητησ του ποδαριου δηλαδη τι αλλο να κανω οτι μπορεσα εκανα

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ελευθεροσ χρονοσ δεν εχω δουλεια εγω δουλεψα τριαντα χρονια εβγαλα τα λεφτα μου κ τωρα καθομαι για να μου δωσουν συνταξη πρεπει να δουλεψω αλλα εικοσι χρονια χεστηκα εγω τα λεφτα μου τα εβγαλα τι αλλο να κανω και καθομαι εδω κ συζηταω ειμαι σαραντα κ δουλευω απο δεκα αγροτησ κι εκανα κι αλλεσ δουλειεσ ωσ φοιτητησ του ποδαριου δηλαδη τι αλλο να κανω οτι μπορεσα εκανα


Μπράβο σας, μακάρι να ήμουν και εγώ τόσο δυνατή ώστε να γίνω βιοπαλαίστρια όπως εσείς αλλά μάλλον είμαι ένα τίποτα κλεισμένο στο καβούκι του...

----------


## detetedmember082018

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*


Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα αλλά καλό θα ήταν να είστε πιο συγκεκριμένη. Τι εννοείτε ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ νορμάλ; Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω αγχώδη διαταραχή, κατάθλιψη αλλά δεν είμαι απροσάρμοστη, νομίζω ότι με όσους μίλησα εδώ πέρα μια χαρά επικοινωνία είχαμε, γιατί λοιπόν να πάω στο ψυχιατρείο; Δεν με ξέρετε προσωπικά κυρία και καλό θα ήταν να μη γίνεστε τόσο απόλυτη στα σχόλιά σας.

----------


## elis

Κουκλα εδω ειναι μια παρεα τριανταρηδων που συζηταει οι μονιμοι κατοικοι το μυριστηκαν τα σαινια τησ ηλικιασ σου κ θελουν να αναλαβουν αυτοι ολοι οι καινουριοι τετοιοι ειστε εγω πρωσοπικα χεστηκα βαλτε φωτια και καψτε το σαν μεγαλυτεροσ ομωσ σ λεω σε δεκα χρονια θα χτυπατε τα κεφαλια σασ τιποτα δεν εχει νοημα θελετε να παρετε το χωρο στα φρυδια μασ παρτε τα ολα αχρηστοι σε σχεση με οπωσ ειμασταν εμεισ ειστε και θα το καταλαβετε μεγαλονωντασ αυτα κ βαλτε το φωτια

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα αλλά καλό θα ήταν να είστε πιο συγκεκριμένη. Τι εννοείτε ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ νορμάλ; Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω αγχώδη διαταραχή, κατάθλιψη αλλά δεν είμαι απροσάρμοστη, νομίζω ότι με όσους μίλησα εδώ πέρα μια χαρά επικοινωνία είχαμε, γιατί λοιπόν να πάω στο ψυχιατρείο; Δεν με ξέρετε προσωπικά κυρία και καλό θα ήταν να μη γίνεστε τόσο απόλυτη στα σχόλιά σας.


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*.


Ακούστε κυρία μου, την υγεία μου την έχω κοιτάξει. Σίγουρα εκκρεμούν κάποιες εξετάσεις που πρέπει να κάνω αλλά του θανατά δεν είμαι όπως με παρουσιάζετε. Επίσης αν θέλω συμβουλές υπάρχουν και οι ιδιώτες ειδικοί ψυχικής υγείας, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να πάω στο ψυχιατρείο. Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα.

----------


## detetedmember082018

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Aliki909 Ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία σας να βοηθήσετε αλλά μάλλον-και σας το λεω πολύ ευγενικά- έχετε χάσει τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια από τη στιγμή που με παροτρύνετε να αγοράσω επικίνδυνες ουσίες χωρίς ιατρική συμβουλή. Τέτοιες οδηγίες λοιπόν κρατείστε τες καλύτερα για τον εαυτό σας.

----------


## Nikselfie

Τι να πω είστε τουλάχιστον τραγικοί που απαντάτε έτσι στην κοπελα, κάθεται και σας εκμυστηρεύεται το πρόβλημα της και της απαντάτε μπαρμ******λα.
Λυπαμαι ειλικρινά γι' αυτό το φόρουμ ,καποιος αντμιν θα επρεπε να παρεμβαίνει όταν λέγονται αλλοπρόσαλλα πράγματα.
Κοριτσι μου χρυσα,δε θα βρεις εδω νορμαλ συμβουλές,καθε τρελος κ ασχετος μπαίνει..
Ακου το ένστικτο σου κ ψαξε το μόνη σου πιο πολύ ακολουθωντας έναν ειδικο που πιστεύεις σου ταιριάζει βασει της ιδιοσυγκρασίας σου.
Μην ασχολείσαι,εδω μέσα λέγονται διαφορα τρελα.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Τι να πω είστε τουλάχιστον τραγικοί που απαντάτε έτσι στην κοπελα, κάθεται και σας εκμυστηρεύεται το πρόβλημα της και της απαντάτε μπαρμ******λα.
> Λυπαμαι ειλικρινά γι' αυτό το φόρουμ ,καποιος αντμιν θα επρεπε να παρεμβαίνει όταν λέγονται αλλοπρόσαλλα πράγματα.
> Κοριτσι μου χρυσα,δε θα βρεις εδω νορμαλ συμβουλές,καθε τρελος κ ασχετος μπαίνει..
> Ακου το ένστικτο σου κ ψαξε το μόνη σου πιο πολύ ακολουθωντας έναν ειδικο που πιστεύεις σου ταιριάζει βασει της ιδιοσυγκρασίας σου.
> Μην ασχολείσαι,εδω μέσα λέγονται διαφορα τρελα.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και εγώ έπαθα ένα σοκ με την προηγούμενη κυρία. Σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχει έλεγχος των μηνυμάτων γιατί δυστυχώς μπαίνουν ανειδίκευτοι άνθρωποι και δίνουν συμβουλές επικίνδυνες. Ξέρω μια περίπτωση ανθρώπου γνωστού της οικογένειάς μου που πήρε το ladose χωρίς ιατρική συνταγή το οποιο μου συνέστησε η κα Αλίκη και λόγω αυτού αυτοκτόνησε!!! Τώρα όσα για το ψυχιατρείο, δεν ξέρω, εσείς από τη συζήτησή μας τι καταλάβατε ότι τα έχω τελείως χαμένα;?;? 
Τέλος πάντων. Εύχομαι και σε σας ό,τι καλύτερο!

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Τι να πω είστε τουλάχιστον τραγικοί που απαντάτε έτσι στην κοπελα, κάθεται και σας εκμυστηρεύεται το πρόβλημα της και της απαντάτε μπαρμ******λα.
> Λυπαμαι ειλικρινά γι' αυτό το φόρουμ ,καποιος αντμιν θα επρεπε να παρεμβαίνει όταν λέγονται αλλοπρόσαλλα πράγματα.
> Κοριτσι μου χρυσα,δε θα βρεις εδω νορμαλ συμβουλές,καθε τρελος κ ασχετος μπαίνει..
> Ακου το ένστικτο σου κ ψαξε το μόνη σου πιο πολύ ακολουθωντας έναν ειδικο που πιστεύεις σου ταιριάζει βασει της ιδιοσυγκρασίας σου.
> Μην ασχολείσαι,εδω μέσα λέγονται διαφορα τρελα.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..*


Δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω κάτι περισσότερο όταν μεταξύ μας δεν υπάρχει συνεννόηση! Δεν είστε γιατρός για να βγάλετε διάγνωση για τα χάπια που χρειάζομαι και για το αν πρέπει να πάρω... Τώρα όσο για αυτά που λέτε περί γκόμενου απλά να ενημερώσω ότι δεν ζούμε στον Μεσαίωνα, προφυλάξεις υπάρχουν δόξα τω θεώ και τα ήθη της εποχής καλώς ή κακώς έχουν αλλάξει! Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, αν με ακούσατε έχει καλώς αν όχι δεν πειράζει εγώ είπα ό,τι έκρινα σωστό. Απο κει και πέρα αν και νεότερή σας ένα πραγμα θα σας συμβούλευα: Βρείτε τα με τον εαυτό! σας γιατί αυτά που γράφετε δεν στέκουν και για να είστε σε αυτό το φόρουμ κάποιο πρόβλημα έχετε. Καθένας κουβαλά τον σταυρό του...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Χρύσα συμβουλεψου καλύτερα κάποιον ειδικό με τα forums κανένας δεν έγινε καλά..πιο πολύ μπαίνουν να τούς περάσει η ώρα κ κάποιοι να μοιραστούν το πρόβλημα τούς..σε καμία περίπτωση μην δεχτείς από κάποιον άγνωστο οποιαδήποτε διαγνωστικά.. συμβουλεψου κάποιο δικό σου άνθρωπο η κάποιον ειδικό..εδώ μέσα θα βρεις πόλους που το παίζουν επιστήμονες και θα σε διαγνώσουν...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χρύσα συμβουλεψου καλύτερα κάποιον ειδικό με τα forums κανένας δεν έγινε καλά..πιο πολύ μπαίνουν να τούς περάσει η ώρα κ κάποιοι να μοιραστούν το πρόβλημα τούς..σε καμία περίπτωση μην δεχτείς από κάποιον άγνωστο οποιαδήποτε διαγνωστικά.. συμβουλεψου κάποιο δικό σου άνθρωπο η κάποιον ειδικό..εδώ μέσα θα βρεις πόλους που το παίζουν επιστήμονες και θα σε διαγνώσουν...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ο λόγος που μπήκα στο φόρουμ είναι όπως έχω ξαναπεί για να ακούσω τις εμπειρίες κάποιων μεγαλύτερων που έχουν περάσει ή βιώνουν παρόμοια με τη δική μου. Σίγουρα θα μιλήσω σε κάποιον ειδικό, δεν περιμένω να βρω τη θεραπεία εδώ μέσα γιατί όπως διαπίστωσα προ ολίγου υπάρχουν και αλλοπρόσαλοι χρήστες...
Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα.

----------


## Nikselfie

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και εγώ έπαθα ένα σοκ με την προηγούμενη κυρία. Σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχει έλεγχος των μηνυμάτων γιατί δυστυχώς μπαίνουν ανειδίκευτοι άνθρωποι και δίνουν συμβουλές επικίνδυνες. Ξέρω μια περίπτωση ανθρώπου γνωστού της οικογένειάς μου που πήρε το ladose χωρίς ιατρική συνταγή το οποιο μου συνέστησε η κα Αλίκη και λόγω αυτού αυτοκτόνησε!!! Τώρα όσα για το ψυχιατρείο, δεν ξέρω, εσείς από τη συζήτησή μας τι καταλάβατε ότι τα έχω τελείως χαμένα;?;? 
> Τέλος πάντων. Εύχομαι και σε σας ό,τι καλύτερο!


Χαμένα δεν τα έχεις κορίτσι μου ισα ισα έχεις πιο πολυ ενσυναισθηση κ ευσυνειδησία από τους άλλους άνθρωπους κι αυτό φαίνεται από την παιδεία σου και τον τροπο που μιλάς.
Δεν έχεις κατι,απλα είσαι πιο ευαίσθητη από το μέσο άνθρωπο αλλα αυτη τη ευαισθησια πρέπει να τη φέρεις προς όφελος σου κ προς όφελος της κοινωνίας και να αποφύγεις να την κάνεις αυτοκαταστροφική.Ισα ισα χρειαζομαστε άνθρωπους σαν κ σένα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο γι' αυτό να μην το βάλεις κάτι κ να αρχίσεις να βλέπεις με άλλο μάτι τον εαυτό σου γιατι αξίζεις πολλά. 
Αυτό που έχεις βελτιωνεται , θέλει θέληση κ προσπάθεια για να γιανεις και τις πληγες του παρελθόντος που σε βασανιζουν.

Εννοείται, σε καμία περίπτωση μην πάρεις κάτι μόνη σου.Βλέπω ότι έχεις τη κριτική ωριμότητα να φιλτράρεις οσα λέγονται εδω. Πιστεύω ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις στο εξης.Να το παλεύεις και όλα θα βελτιωθουν βημα βημα.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χαμένα δεν τα έχεις κορίτσι μου ισα ισα έχεις πιο πολυ ενσυναισθηση κ ευσυνειδησία από τους άλλους άνθρωπους κι αυτό φαίνεται από την παιδεία σου και τον τροπο που μιλάς.
> Δεν έχεις κατι,απλα είσαι πιο ευαίσθητη από το μέσο άνθρωπο αλλα αυτη τη ευαισθησια πρέπει να τη φέρεις προς όφελος σου κ προς όφελος της κοινωνίας και να αποφύγεις να την κάνεις αυτοκαταστροφική.Ισα ισα χρειαζομαστε άνθρωπους σαν κ σένα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο γι' αυτό να μην το βάλεις κάτι κ να αρχίσεις να βλέπεις με άλλο μάτι τον εαυτό σου γιατι αξίζεις πολλά. 
> Αυτό που έχεις βελτιωνεται , θέλει θέληση κ προσπάθεια για να γιανεις και τις πληγες του παρελθόντος που σε βασανιζουν.
> 
> Εννοείται, σε καμία περίπτωση μην πάρεις κάτι μόνη σου.Βλέπω ότι έχεις τη κριτική ωριμότητα να φιλτράρεις οσα λέγονται εδω. Πιστεύω ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις στο εξης.Να το παλεύεις και όλα θα βελτιωθουν βημα βημα.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Να στε καλά ευχαριστώ για τα ωραία λόγια και μακάρι να βρω και εγώ τον δρόμο μου γιατί έχω περάσει πολλά.

----------


## Nikselfie

> Να στε καλά ευχαριστώ για τα ωραία λόγια και μακάρι να βρω και εγώ τον δρόμο μου γιατί έχω περάσει πολλά.


Θα τον βρεις χρυσα μου και πρεπει γιατι άτομα σαν εσενα σπανιζουν ειδικα στη νεα γενια και το λεω εγω που είμαι 27 ακόμα.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Χρυσα τωρα που γνωριστηκαμε υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που πιστευουν στα λογια και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν πιστευουν εγω ειμαι στουσ δευτερουσ εχεισ μια ευγενεια ανατροφη κλπ αλλα αυτο εμενα δε μου λεει τιποτα αν κανεισ βλακειεσ πρεπει να ταιριαζουν αυτα που κανεισ με αυτο που εισαι αν δεν ταιριαζουν εχουμε προβλημα κ παμε γιατρο και πληρωνουμε οσο οσο γτ καιγομαστε δεν μπαινουμε στο φορουμ να μιλησουμε παμε πρωτα γαμιωντασ στον γιατρο κ μετα μπαινουμε εδω καταλαβεσ που ειναι η βλακεια τωρα κι η ευγενεια εδω δε χρειαζεται ειναι αχρειαστη αν την εχεισ κακο του κεφαλιου σου δε βοηθαει σε τιποτα αυτα

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χρυσα τωρα που γνωριστηκαμε υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που πιστευουν στα λογια και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν πιστευουν εγω ειμαι στουσ δευτερουσ εχεισ μια ευγενεια ανατροφη κλπ αλλα αυτο εμενα δε μου λεει τιποτα αν κανεισ βλακειεσ πρεπει να ταιριαζουν αυτα που κανεισ με αυτο που εισαι αν δεν ταιριαζουν εχουμε προβλημα κ παμε γιατρο και πληρωνουμε οσο οσο γτ καιγομαστε δεν μπαινουμε στο φορουμ να μιλησουμε παμε πρωτα γαμιωντασ στον γιατρο κ μετα μπαινουμε εδω καταλαβεσ που ειναι η βλακεια τωρα κι η ευγενεια εδω δε χρειαζεται ειναι αχρειαστη αν την εχεισ κακο του κεφαλιου σου δε βοηθαει σε τιποτα αυτα


Δεκτή η γνώμη σας κύριε. Όμως το αν κάνω βλακείες ή όχι αφήστε να το ξέρω εγώ και το οικείο περιβάλλον μου. Ήρθα στο φόρουμ και μίλησα για πράγματα που με απασχολούν προκειμένου να πάρω γνώμες από ανθρώπους της διπλανής πόρτας -και όχι επιστήμονες- που έχουν βιώσει παρόμοια κατάσταση με τη δική μου. Από κει και πέρα ο καθένας εκφράζει τη γνώμη του και αν πιστεύετε ότι κάνω βλακείες, δικαίωμά σας. ΑΛΛΑ η ευγένεια και οι καλοί τρόποι είναι σημαντικοί για μενα, καθώς έχω μάθει να αντιμετωπίζω τους άλλους όπως θα ήθελα να με αντιμετωπίζουν κι εκείνοι. Είναι προσόν να σέβεται κανείς τον συνάνθρωπό του και ό,τι και αν πείτε εγώ θα συνεχίσω να σας μιλάω στον πληθυντικό 1ον γιατί είστε 40 ετών όπως είπατε ενώ εγώ είμαι 18 και 2ον γιατί δεν σας ξέρω και από χτες. Ούτε κι εσείς με ξέρετε από χτες για να με κρίνετε λέγοντας πως άλλο δείχνω και άλλο είμαι. Δεν με έχετε γνωρίσει από κοντά, τα μόνα συμπεράσματα που μπορείτε να βγάλετε για μενα είναι μέσα από μηνύματα, οπότε θεωρώ άδικο να με κατηγορείτε και να με βρίζετε. ΑΥΤΑ...

----------


## elis

Μπραβο σου τωρα μιλασ ανθρωπινα κι οχι σαν ταπεινο χαμομηλακι ετσι θα μιλασ σαν ισοσ προσ ισο αν θεσ να τα παμε καλα θεσ να εισαι ευγενικη σκληρη κακια καλη οτι θεσ αλλα θα μιλασ σαν ισοσ προσ ισο και ολα θα πανε τελεια κατσε κ διαβαζε κ γραφε με τισ ωρεσ αυτα

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Μπραβο σου τωρα μιλασ ανθρωπινα κι οχι σαν ταπεινο χαμομηλακι ετσι θα μιλασ σαν ισοσ προσ ισο αν θεσ να τα παμε καλα θεσ να εισαι ευγενικη σκληρη κακια καλη οτι θεσ αλλα θα μιλασ σαν ισοσ προσ ισο και ολα θα πανε τελεια κατσε κ διαβαζε κ γραφε με τισ ωρεσ αυτα


Ειλικρινά δεν σας καταλαβαίνω. Ποτέ δεν μίλησα σαν ταπεινό χαμομηλάκι και το μήνυμα που σας έστειλα πριν σε τίποτα δεν διέφερε από τα προηγούμενα στον τρόπο γραφής. Και πριν σαν ίσο σας αντιμετώπιζα αλλά σεβόμενη τη διαφορά ηλικίας μας. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενώ σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα μιλούσαμε μια χαρά ξαφνικά αλλάξατε στάση και αρχίσατε την επίθεση και την επίκριση...

----------


## elis

Ρε κουκλα το ξαναπαμε απο την αρχη μιλασ πολυ επισημα για εδω μεσα ξεχνα οτι ξερεισ εδω μπορει να μιλησεισ με χρηστη ουσιων με αγροτη δηλαδη τσομπανο τα αλλα τα παιδια ειναι φοιτητεσ δηλαδη να στο πω απλα σαν να πασ σε ενα καφενειο και να τουσ αρχισεισ τουσ πλυθηντικουσ ε θα σε παρουν με τισ πετρεσ τοσο απλο ειναι χαλαρωσε κ μιλα σαν ανθρωποσ ετσι ειναι σαν να λεσ εγω μεγαλωσα σε σπιτι κι εσεισ σε σταβλο που δε σεβεστε εκτοσ κι αν προσεχεισ τοσο την εικονα που δινεισ που κι αυτο δε χρειαζεται κοινωσ κατι κανεισ λαθοσ αυτα

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ρε κουκλα το ξαναπαμε απο την αρχη μιλασ πολυ επισημα για εδω μεσα ξεχνα οτι ξερεισ εδω μπορει να μιλησεισ με χρηστη ουσιων με αγροτη δηλαδη τσομπανο τα αλλα τα παιδια ειναι φοιτητεσ δηλαδη να στο πω απλα σαν να πασ σε ενα καφενειο και να τουσ αρχισεισ τουσ πλυθηντικουσ ε θα σε παρουν με τισ πετρεσ τοσο απλο ειναι χαλαρωσε κ μιλα σαν ανθρωποσ ετσι ειναι σαν να λεσ εγω μεγαλωσα σε σπιτι κι εσεισ σε σταβλο που δε σεβεστε εκτοσ κι αν προσεχεισ τοσο την εικονα που δινεισ που κι αυτο δε χρειαζεται κοινωσ κατι κανεισ λαθοσ αυτα


Οκ, γνώμη σας. Πάντως δεν ήθελα να υποτιμήσω κανέναν ούτε να δείξω ανωτερότητα, αλλά όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται. Και επειδή δε συνεννοούμαστε καλύτερα να λήξει εδώ η συζήτηση, γιατί δεν ήρθα να μαλώσω με κανέναν πόσο μάλλον για ψύλλου πήδημα. Και έχουμε χάσει και την ουσία της συζήτησης που είναι οι συμβουλές για την αντιμετώπιση των ψυχολογικών μου προβλημάτων. 

Ευχαριστώ που αφιερώσατε χρόνο σε μια 《καθωσπρέπει》κοπέλα που κάνει λάθη (κατά τα λεγόμενά σας) αλλά μέχρι εδώ.

----------


## elis

Κουκλα εγω ηθελα να συνενοηθουμε καπωσ συνενοηθηκαμε εγω οτι ηξερα στο ειπα καλη περιηγηση και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Κουκλα εγω ηθελα να συνενοηθουμε καπωσ συνενοηθηκαμε εγω οτι ηξερα στο ειπα καλη περιηγηση και καλη συνεχεια


Επίσης, τα καλύτερα εύχομαι.

----------


## elis

Γεια σου χρυσα με τα ωραια σου συνενοηθηκαμε επιτελουσ μπραβο κ παλι μπραβο

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Κουκλα εγω ηθελα να συνενοηθουμε καπωσ συνενοηθηκαμε εγω οτι ηξερα στο ειπα καλη περιηγηση και καλη συνεχεια


elis άσε την κοπέλα σε παρακαλώ τι λογοκρισία είναι αυτή ?! Η κοπέλα είναι μόλις 18 κ εσύ 40 έλεος διλαδη τι τρόπος είναι αυτός...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Εσυ εισαι αλλη περιπτωση καληνυχτα παιδακια πεφτω για υπνο αυριο παλι

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Εσυ εισαι αλλη περιπτωση καληνυχτα παιδακια πεφτω για υπνο αυριο παλι


Μαγνήσιο μην ξεχάσεις να πάρεις με βιταμίνη D για σωστή αναρωφιση

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> elis άσε την κοπέλα σε παρακαλώ τι λογοκρισία είναι αυτή ?! Η κοπέλα είναι μόλις 18 κ εσύ 40 έλεος διλαδη τι τρόπος είναι αυτός...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ευχαριστώ που με υπερασπιστήκατε γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη με τον κύριο...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Ευχαριστώ που με υπερασπιστήκατε γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη με τον κύριο...


Δεν είσαι η μόνη .. 
Εγώ δεν είμαι κερο στο forum ούτε 2 μήνες και μου μηλαγε λες κ ήμασταν φιλαράκια , απο την πρώτη μέρα κ ήξερε της απόψεις μου απέξω .δεν με ενοχλεί όμως αυτό απλά μου την δίνει ότι δεν καταλάβαινει κ νομίζει ότι το δικό του είναι πάντα το σωστό..
Έχω δει τέτοιους τιπαδες από άλλα forum που είμαι χρόνια γραμμένος κ απλά τους αποφεύγω...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Sofaki

Χρύσα κορίτσι μου έτυχες τώρα σε περίπτωση. Τι να πω για αυτα που σου λενε απλα μη δινεις σημασια. Εγω σου ειπα τη γνωμη μου, πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχολόγο να μιλησεις γιατί εισαι μικρή και είναι κρίμα να μπλέξεις απο τώρα με φάρμακα. Επίσης η γυμναστική που σου πρότειναν είναι και αυτό καλή λύση συμπληρωματικά με τον ψυχολόγο. Εμένα με εχουν βοηθήσει και απο το ίντερνετ να ακούω ομιλίες ψυχολόγων για το πως να κάνεις διαλογισμό ή χαλάρωση. Ψάξε να βρεις του Νικήτα Καυκιου βιντεος εμένα με είχαν βοηθησει απίστευτα.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Δεν είσαι η μόνη .. 
> Εγώ δεν είμαι κερο στο forum ούτε 2 μήνες και μου μηλαγε λες κ ήμασταν φιλαράκια , απο την πρώτη μέρα κ ήξερε της απόψεις μου απέξω .δεν με ενοχλεί όμως αυτό απλά μου την δίνει ότι δεν καταλάβαινει κ νομίζει ότι το δικό του είναι πάντα το σωστό..
> Έχω δει τέτοιους τιπαδες από άλλα forum που είμαι χρόνια γραμμένος κ απλά τους αποφεύγω...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Δεν έχω θέμα να μου μιλάει κάποιος χαλάρα, αλλά μου τη δίνουν οι υποδείξεις για τη συμπεριφορά μου από κάποιον που δεν με ξέρει. Και στην τελική μια συζήτηση κάνουμε εδώ η οποία αφορά στην ψυχολογία μου και μόνο. Όποιος θεωρεί ότι είμαι ξινή, σνομπ, αντιπαθητική, ψυχασθενής, ότι δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου , ότι στην τελική δεν γουστάρει να βοηθήσει αλλά μόνο να βγάλει κακία ας πάρει τα μπογαλάκια του και ας ασχοληθεί με άλλο θέμα στο φόρουμ γιατί εγώ δεν τρώγομαι για καυγά.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Δεν έχω θέμα να μου μιλάει κάποιος χαλάρα, αλλά μου τη δίνουν οι υποδείξεις για τη συμπεριφορά μου από κάποιον που δεν με ξέρει. Και στην τελική μια συζήτηση κάνουμε εδώ η οποία αφορά στην ψυχολογία μου και μόνο. Όποιος θεωρεί ότι είμαι ξινή, σνομπ, αντιπαθητική, ψυχασθενής, ότι δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου , ότι στην τελική δεν γουστάρει να βοηθήσει αλλά μόνο να βγάλει κακία ας πάρει τα μπογαλάκια του και ας ασχοληθεί με άλλο θέμα στο φόρουμ γιατί εγώ δεν τρώγομαι για καυγά.


Αυτό ακριβώς!

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χρύσα κορίτσι μου έτυχες τώρα σε περίπτωση. Τι να πω για αυτα που σου λενε απλα μη δινεις σημασια. Εγω σου ειπα τη γνωμη μου, πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχολόγο να μιλησεις γιατί εισαι μικρή και είναι κρίμα να μπλέξεις απο τώρα με φάρμακα. Επίσης η γυμναστική που σου πρότειναν είναι και αυτό καλή λύση συμπληρωματικά με τον ψυχολόγο. Εμένα με εχουν βοηθήσει και απο το ίντερνετ να ακούω ομιλίες ψυχολόγων για το πως να κάνεις διαλογισμό ή χαλάρωση. Ψάξε να βρεις του Νικήτα Καυκιου βιντεος εμένα με είχαν βοηθησει απίστευτα.


Τι να σας πω κι εγώ σοκ έχω πάθει... Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές και θα κοιτάξω και για βίντεο με ομιλίες ψυχολόγων.

----------


## akis1

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> .*


Τι έγινε; Πάθατε κι εσείς σοκ με την κυρία Αλίκη και τις συμβουλές της;

----------


## Nikselfie

Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος ξερετε τι καπνο φουμαρει στο συγκεκριμένο φορουμ, φαίνεται από αυτά που λέει.
Απορω που δεν υπάρχει καποιος διαχειριστής εδω μέσα να κάνει κάτι με τα αλλοπρόσαλλα μηνύματα.
Δεν έχω δει ένα να ουτε ένα ποστ του να βοηθάει καποιον ουσιαστικά, μόνο ακυρα λόγια πεταει.
Γι'αυτο μην ασχολείστε , αγνοειστε αυτά τα μηνύματα.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Τι να σας πω κι εγώ σοκ έχω πάθει... Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές και θα κοιτάξω και για βίντεο με ομιλίες ψυχολόγων.


 χρυσά.. είμαι 25 χρόνον από τα 17 μου ξεκίνησα να έχω άγχος σε τρελό σημείο και πάθαινα συνεχώς κρίσης πανικού η γιατροί συνεχώς θέλανε να μου αλλάζουνε φάρμακα και επιμένανε να πάρω αντιψυχωσικά ενώ δεν έχω ψύχωση και είναι πολύ βαριά φάρμακα αυτά... εγώ πήρα λοιπόν μονο αντικαταθλιπτικά και με βλέπω να τα περνώ μια ζωή.... μην την πατήσεις λοιπόν.... η ψυχιατρικη ειναι απατη....!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfocYFC1Pno

----------


## akis1

> Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος ξερετε τι καπνο φουμαρει στο συγκεκριμένο φορουμ, φαίνεται από αυτά που λέει.
> Απορω που δεν υπάρχει καποιος διαχειριστής εδω μέσα να κάνει κάτι με τα αλλοπρόσαλλα μηνύματα.
> Δεν έχω δει ένα να ουτε ένα ποστ του να βοηθάει καποιον ουσιαστικά, μόνο ακυρα λόγια πεταει.
> Γι'αυτο μην ασχολείστε , αγνοειστε αυτά τα μηνύματα.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


καλες διακοπες... :P

----------


## akis1

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

*

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> *


Έχω την ίδια γνώμη.. μπράβο σου για το βηντεο που αναρτησες. Θα το δω κ εγώ...

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος ξερετε τι καπνο φουμαρει στο συγκεκριμένο φορουμ, φαίνεται από αυτά που λέει.
> Απορω που δεν υπάρχει καποιος διαχειριστής εδω μέσα να κάνει κάτι με τα αλλοπρόσαλλα μηνύματα.
> Δεν έχω δει ένα να ουτε ένα ποστ του να βοηθάει καποιον ουσιαστικά, μόνο ακυρα λόγια πεταει.
> Γι'αυτο μην ασχολείστε , αγνοειστε αυτά τα μηνύματα.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εμένα στα προηγούμενα μηνύματά του μου έδωσε κάποιες χρήσιμες συμβουλές πχ να αρχίσω γυμναστική και να δραστηριοποιηθώ αλλά μετά ξεκίνησε τις κατηγόριες! Τον ενοχλεί λέει που μιλάω στον πληθυντικό και να μην είμαι ευγενική γιατί δεν θα προκόψω στη ζωή μου.... άντε βγάλε άκρη

----------


## detetedmember27082018

akis1 χαχαχαχα

----------


## detetedmember27082018

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Nikselfie

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.
> *


Πώς γίνεται να είναι απάτη όταν αυτά τα προβλήματα προυπαρχουν πριν από τα φάρμακα;
Εντάξει μην τα παρουσιάζουμε κ τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα.
Έχω πολύ άγχος γενικά κ με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μειώνεται πολύ , όχι με όλα όμως ,βρηκα ένα που με πιάνει.
Εσύ δεν μπορείς να τα σταματήσεις δλδ, εφόσον δεν τα θες;

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## akis1

τα ψυχολογικά μου με κάνουνε στους πιο τρελούς τον πιο τρελό...όπως λέει και ο Κωνσταντίνος Νάζης...  :Big Grin:

----------


## detetedmember27082018

akis1 είναι ακατόρθωτο να σταματήσει κάποιος τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτικών;

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> akis1 είναι ακατόρθωτο να σταματήσει κάποιος τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτικών;


Κάποια φάρμακα θέλουν σταδιακή μείωση σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις..
Η απότομη διακοπή μπορεί να φέρουν συμπτώματα αυτοτραυματισμού ακόμα και αυτοκτονίας....
Τα φάρμακα τα βγάλανε απλά να τα περνεις δεν γιατρεύει κανένα φάρμακο την ψυχική μας ισορροπία....
Ο σκοπός είναι να χαπακονεσε κ να νομίζεις ότι γίνεσαι καλύτερα....

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Nikselfie

> akis1 είναι ακατόρθωτο να σταματήσει κάποιος τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτικών;


Εγώ γίνομαι καλά σε σημείο που μπορώ να τα κόψω κ μπορώ να λειτουργήσω μηνες μέχρι κάτι να με ξανά ταράξει κ επιστρέφει το άγχος οπως πριν.Δεν είχα θέματα στη σταδιακή διακοπή τους.
Έχω ακούσει όμως ατομα που έχουν, γι' αυτό δεν εκφερω γνώμη.
Άλλα ατομα που ξέρω δεν είχαν πρόβλημα.Εγώ είχα καθοδήγηση από ειδικό και με τη καθοδήγηση του δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Μόνο ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό παίρνω τώρα κανονική ποσότητα και έχουν φύγει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμο εμμονικες σκέψεις κ αγχος.Έχει σταθεροποιηθεί η.κατάσταση μου δλδ.


Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Οπότε από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι εξαρτάται από τον ασθενή.

----------


## detetedmember082018

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.


Αχου τι ακούω βραδιάτικα??? Μας δουλεύεις χριστιανή μου?

----------


## detetedmember082018

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Αχου τι ακούω βραδιάτικα???


Δεν ξέρω αν ανεφερθηκες σε εμενα προσωπικά.. Λέω λοιπόν στην Χρύσα την άποψη μου και θα κρίνει από μόνη της το πιο είναι σωστό κ πιο όχι...

Δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να λες ότι λέω κουραφεξαλα χωρίς να έχεις κάποια επιχειρήματα.. 

Αν ποτέ διαβάσεις της οδηγείς από τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που περνεις τότε ίσως να καταλάβεις... 

Η Χρύσα δεν αντιμετωπίζει την δικιά σου κατάσταση και μην την συγρινεις με το δικό σου πρόβλημα επιδει θέλησες κ θεωρησες σωστό να πέσεις στο τρυπάκι με τα φάρμακα...



Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> akis1 είναι ακατόρθωτο να σταματήσει κάποιος τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτικών;


Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση του Φόρουμ

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Δεν ξέρω αν ανεφερθηκες σε εμενα προσωπικά.. Λέω λοιπόν στην Χρύσα την άποψη μου και θα κρίνει από μόνη της το πιο είναι σωστό κ πιο όχι...
> 
> Δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να λες ότι λέω κουραφεξαλα χωρίς να έχεις κάποια επιχειρήματα.. 
> 
> Αν ποτέ διαβάσεις της οδηγείς από τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που περνεις τότε ίσως να καταλάβεις... 
> 
> Η Χρύσα δεν αντιμετωπίζει την δικιά σου κατάσταση και μην την συγρινεις με το δικό σου πρόβλημα επιδει θέλησες κ θεωρησες σωστό να πέσεις στο τρυπάκι με τα φάρμακα...
> 
> 
> ...



Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση του Φόρουμ

----------


## akis1

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..*


Άκη μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το προηγούμενο σου μήνυμα που απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου αλλά δυστυχώς η κυρία Αλίκη δεν με αφήνει σε ησυχία....

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση του Φόρουμ


Γυναίκα μου από που βγάζεις αυτά τα συμπεράσματα ότι είμαι βαριά άρρωστη? Μια χαρά δεν συνεννοούμαι με τον κόσμο? Είσαι στα καλά σου ναι ή όχι? Δεν ντρέπεσαι να γράφεις μπούρδες σε μια 18χρονη για Δαφνί και πράσινα άλογα? Μια χαρά συμβουλές μου έδωσαν οι άνθρωποι, διαφορετικές μεν αλλά ορθές συμβουλές. Τώρα τι να ακούσω εσένα που μου λες να μπω στα καλά καθούμενα στο τρελοκομείο. Έλα Χριστέ και Παναγία τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε;

----------


## akis1

> Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση του Φόρουμ


λοιπόν επειδή είσαι νέο μέλος στο forum και άρχισες να γραφεις ότι να ναι και κανεις διάγνωσης από μονη σου για να πάρει η κοπέλα αντικαταθλιπτικά το θέμα δεν θα λήξη εδώ.... εκτος ότι θα έχεις αποκλεισμό από το forum να ξέρεις ότι έχεις γράψει εδώ έχουνε καταγραφτεί και θα τα μεταφέρω άμεσα ...κανόνισε λοιπόν την πορεία σου και πρόσεχε τι γραφεις και που απευθύνεσαι...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση του Φόρουμ[/COLOR]


Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση του Φόρουμ

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## detetedmember082018

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## akis1

> Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση του Φόρουμ
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 επικοινώνησα με αστυνομία και θα γίνει εντοπισμός και έλεγχος του χρηστη βάση αυτών που είπε...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> επικοινώνησα με αστυνομία και θα γίνει εντοπισμός και έλεγχος του χρηστη βάση αυτών που είπε...


Ωραία περίμενε κ εσείς δική Μ απάντηση για αποπλάνηση 

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Sofaki

aliki απο οτι βλεπω εισαι νεο μελος. Εγω επειδή ειμαι χρόνια μέλος εδω μεσα να σε ενημερώσω οτι ουδέποτε καποιος εχει εκφραστεί ετσι με χαρακτηρισμούς εισαι βαρια αρρωστη και εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα. Επίσης καταλαβαίνεις νομίζω οτι απαγορεύεται να προτρέπεις καποιον να πάρει φάρμακα που δεν ξέρεις τι παρενέργειες μπορεί να έχουν. Αν θες να βοηθήσεις να δώσεις καμια καλή συμβουλή και όχι αυτα τα πράγματα που λες.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> aliki απο οτι βλεπω εισαι νεο μελος. Εγω επειδή ειμαι χρόνια μέλος εδω μεσα να σε ενημερώσω οτι ουδέποτε καποιος εχει εκφραστεί ετσι με χαρακτηρισμούς εισαι βαρια αρρωστη και εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα. Επίσης καταλαβαίνεις νομίζω οτι απαγορεύεται να προτρέπεις καποιον να πάρει φάρμακα που δεν ξέρεις τι παρενέργειες μπορεί να έχουν. Αν θες να βοηθήσεις να δώσεις καμια καλή συμβουλή και όχι αυτα τα πράγματα που λες.


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Παιδιά σας παρακαλώ δεν θέλω να τραβήξει το θέμα με αστυνομίες. Αφήστε τον τρελό στην τρέλα του. Σας παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ μην μπλέξετε την αστυνομία θα με φέρετε σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση, θα τσακωθώ με τους γονείς μου γιατί θα εκνευριστούν όταν μάθουν ότι μιλάω σε φόρουμ για αυτό πλιζζζ όχι αστυνομίες. Αφήστε την παλαβή να λέει τρέλες

----------


## akis1

> Παιδιά σας παρακαλώ δεν θέλω να τραβήξει το θέμα με αστυνομίες. Αφήστε τον τρελό στην τρέλα του. Σας παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ μην μπλέξετε την αστυνομία θα με φέρετε σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση, θα τσακωθώ με τους γονείς μου γιατί θα εκνευριστούν όταν μάθουν ότι μιλάω σε φόρουμ για αυτό πλιζζζ όχι αστυνομίες. Αφήστε την παλαβή να λέει τρέλες


δεν μπορεί κανεις πίσω από ένα pc να κάνει διάγνωση

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> ήδη αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε γίνετε έλεγχος....


Σε ικετεύω να πάρεις τηλέφωνο να ακυρωθεί ο έλεγχος, δεν ήθελα να φτάσουμε μέχρι εκεί σε παρακαλώ άκη είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου. Αφήστε τον κάθε τρελό ρε παιδιά και ασχοληθείτε με σοβαρότερα θέματα. Σε παρακαλώ πάρε τηλέφωνο να σταματήσουν

----------


## akis1

.............

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> ήδη αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε γίνετε έλεγχος....


Λοιπόν εφόσων το τραβάς κιαλο το σκοινί ενώ είσαι λάθος την Δευτέρα θα πάω να καταθέσω στης αρμόδιες αρχές..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Λοιπόν εφόσων το τραβάς κιαλο το σκοινί ενώ είσαι λάθος την Δευτέρα θα πάω να καταθέσω στης αρμόδιες αρχές..
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


σε εμενα αναφερεσε? Που είμαι λάθος εγώ?  :Confused:

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χρυσά ηρέμησε... δεν ύπαρxει πρόβλημα από την δίκια σου την μεριά.. απλά γίνετε έλεγχος του συγκεκριμένου χρηστη με nickname <<Aliki909>>


Με έχει πιάσει κρίση πανικού τώρα, δεν θέλω να μπλέξει κανένας πλιζζζ σταματήστε το Άκη. Ό,τι ειπώθηκε ειπώθηκε τέλος τώρα!

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Χρυσά ηρέμησε... δεν ύπαρxει πρόβλημα από την δίκια σου την μεριά.. απλά γίνετε έλεγχος του συγκεκριμένου χρηστη με nickname <<Aliki909>>


Με σηνχωρεις σκι έκανα λάθος ...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Με σηνχωρεις σκι έκανα λάθος ...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ok κανενα προβλημα..!!!

----------


## akis1

> Με έχει πιάσει κρίση πανικού τώρα, δεν θέλω να μπλέξει κανένας πλιζζζ σταματήστε το Άκη. Ό,τι ειπώθηκε ειπώθηκε τέλος τώρα!


χρυσα.. γιατί βρε κοπέλα μου να πάθεις κρίση πανικού? μην τρελαίνεσαι... απλα δεν μπορει ο καθε ενας να λεει οτι θελει μεσα σε ενα forum... είναι πολύ σοβαρά αυτά που είπε...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Έχω αδελφές 17 κ 11χ γιαφτο μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφαλή τα χέρια Μ τρέμουν απτά νεύρα..εγώ δεν θα το αφήσω αυτό το θέμα θα προχωρήσει..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Παιδιά σας παρακαλώ αισθάνομαι απαίσια με αυτό θα παω τώρα στο νοσοκομείο λόγω κρίσης πανικού παρακαλώ ακυρώστε την έρευνα και αν τυχόν ξανακάνει κάτι αυτή το ξανασκεφτόμαστε για καταγγελίες. Σας παρακαλώ μην πέφτουμε στο επίπεδό της. Ή τουλάχιστον αν την βρουν μην της κάνουν τίποτα πλιζζζζ.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> χρυσα.. γιατί βρε κοπέλα μου να πάθεις κρίση πανικού? μην τρελαίνεσαι... απλα δεν μπορει ο καθε ενας να λεει οτι θελει μεσα σε ενα forum... είναι πολύ σοβαρά αυτά που είπε...


Το ξέρω αλλά δεν με νοιάζει δεν δίνω σημασία στην κάθε τρελάρα σας παρακαλώ σταματήστε το...

----------


## akis1

> Παιδιά σας παρακαλώ αισθάνομαι απαίσια με αυτό θα παω τώρα στο νοσοκομείο λόγω κρίσης πανικού παρακαλώ ακυρώστε την έρευνα και αν τυχόν ξανακάνει κάτι αυτή το ξανασκεφτόμαστε για καταγγελίες. Σας παρακαλώ μην πέφτουμε στο επίπεδό της. Ή τουλάχιστον αν την βρουν μην της κάνουν τίποτα πλιζζζζ.


βρε συ ηρέμησε σε παρακαλώ....

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> βρε συ ηρέμησε σε παρακαλώ....


Δεν μπορώ κάνω εμετούς, με έχει πιάσει ταχυκαρδία δεν αντέχω.....

----------


## akis1

> Δεν μπορώ κάνω εμετούς, με έχει πιάσει ταχυκαρδία δεν αντέχω.....


χρυσά.. κλείσε το pc πήγαινε να ξαπλώσεις θα περάσει η κρίση πανικού...

----------


## detetedmember082018

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## akis1

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Χρύσα αυτή έχει να κάνει μαζί μου όχι μαζί σου πρόσβαλε εμένα..εσύ δεν έχεις καμία σχέση κ μην ανχωνεσε δεν θα ανακατευτης εσύ..αυτό θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στης αδελφές μου ... Τέτοια άτομα που θέλουν να είσαι χάλια όπως κ αυτοί κ το χειρότερο να σου λέει να πας στο δαφνη επιδει εκεί είναι καλύτερα αυτοί θέλουν ηλεκτρική καρεκλά..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember082018

ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΧΡΥΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ Ο,ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ. ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΩ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## detetedmember082018

ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΕΣ

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Κάνεις πλάκα ης βάρος της ??? Τι κερδίζεις με αυτό ????
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΧΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ

----------


## detetedmember082018

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΕΣ ΛΥΠΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ, ΧΡΥΣΑ ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΓΩΣΑ
ΕΧΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΡΕΖΙΛΕΥΤΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩΩΩ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..*


Έκανες ένα τραγικό λάθος κ με απειλησες ενώ έχεις άδικο κ τώρα που το σκευτηκες ζητάς κ συγνώμη..???? Ποια συγνώμη ???? Της παίζεις με την ψυχική υγεία ενός παιδιού κ ζητάς να σε σηνχωρεσουμε ???

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Έκανες ένα τραγικό λάθος κ με απειλησες ενώ έχεις άδικο κ τώρα που το σκευτηκες ζητάς κ συγνώμη..???? Ποια συγνώμη ???? Της παίζεις με την ψυχική υγεία ενός παιδιού κ ζητάς να σε σηνχωρεσουμε ???
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ΣΑΣ ΙΚΕΤΕΥΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ. Η ΧΡΥΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΕΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΙΜΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΜΥΝΗΣΗ

----------


## akis1

κανονικά η διαχείριση του forum που απουσιάζει αυτή την στιγμή.... θα έπρεπε να ελέγξει τι γίνετε εδώ....

----------


## detetedmember082018

> κανονικά η διαχείριση του forum που απουσιάζει αυτή την στιγμή.... θα έπρεπε να ελέγξει τι γίνετε εδώ....


ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ Η ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ??? ΤΡΕΜΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## detetedmember082018

> ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ Η ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ??? ΤΡΕΜΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ.


ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΑΣ ΙΚΕΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ. ΧΡΥΣΑ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΧΡΥΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ Ο,ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ. ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΩ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ


Εδώ δεν ήμαστε για να γελάσουμε με την ασθένεια του αλου όμως είναι πολύ άσχημο αυτό..
Δεν υπάρχει νομίζω κάτι χειρότερο απτό να σε κοροϊδεύουν με τα ψυχικά σου πρόβληματα...
Σου εύχομαι περαστικά ότι κιαν έχεις αλλά πηστευω δεν είσαι σε θέση να δίνεις συμβουλες σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις....
Θεωρώ για το καλό ολονμας θα ήταν να αποχωρήσεις από το φόρουμ ...εγώ δεν θα σου πω να το κάνεις γιατί αντιμετωπίζειςκ εσύ κάποιο πρόβλημα κ ψάχνεις να παρηγορηθεις...
Αυτά από εμένα ελπίζω να λήξει εδώ το θέμα αυτό....

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Εδώ δεν ήμαστε για να γελάσουμε με την ασθένεια του αλου όμως είναι πολύ άσχημο αυτό..
> Δεν υπάρχει νομίζω κάτι χειρότερο απτό να σε κοροϊδεύουν με τα ψυχικά σου πρόβληματα...
> Σου εύχομαι περαστικά ότι κιαν έχεις αλλά πηστευω δεν είσαι σε θέση να δίνεις συμβουλες σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις....
> Θεωρώ για το καλό ολονμας θα ήταν να αποχωρήσεις από το φόρουμ ...εγώ δεν θα σου πω να το κάνεις γιατί αντιμετωπίζειςκ εσύ κάποιο πρόβλημα κ ψάχνεις να παρηγορηθεις...
> Αυτά από εμένα ελπίζω να λήξει εδώ το θέμα αυτό....
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΞΑΝΑΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΥΤΕΙ Η ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΛΕΞΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ. ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΝΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΘΩ ΑΚΑΡΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ. ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΞΑΝΑΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΥΤΕΙ Η ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΛΕΞΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ. ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΝΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΘΩ ΑΚΑΡΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ. ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ


Μην ζητάς συγνώμη δεν κερδίζεις καμια εκτίμηση. είσαι μεγάλη γυναίκα δεν είσαι μικρό παιδί..
Με έχεις φέρει σε άσχημη ψυχολογική θέση ..




Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Κάποιος που μπαίνει από pc ας κάνει παρακαλώ μια αναφορά εδώ να το κρίνει η διαχείριση...



Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Μην ζητάς συγνώμη δεν κερδίζεις καμια εκτίμηση. είσαι μεγάλη γυναίκα δεν είσαι μικρό παιδί..
> Με έχεις φέρει σε άσχημη ψυχολογική θέση ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΥΠΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΔΗΞΩ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΖΗΣΩ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΕΣ.... ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΥΠΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΔΗΞΩ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΖΗΣΩ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΕΣ.... ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ


Δεν έχω κάνει καμία μήνυση ακόμα ..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Λοιπόν παιδιά συγγνώμη που έφυγα απότομα αλλά με έπιασε έντονη δυσφορία. Αλίκη εγώ σε συγχωρώ για ό,τι έκανες όσο σοβαρό κι αν ήταν γιατί από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι έχεις προσωπικά προβλήματα να λύσεις. Αγάπα τον εαυτό σου κορίτσι μου και βοήθησέ τον να ξεφύγει από τον βούρκο.... Από μενα μήνυση δεν πρόκειται να δεις αφού δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικά, έχεις παιδιά και παρακαλώ και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες να μην προβούν σε κάτι τέτοιο. Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε οι διαφορές μας λύνονται με διάλογο. Ας αποφασίσει η διαχείρηση για τον λογαριασμό της Αλίκης, αφού επιθυμεί να τον κλείσει και ας μην το τραβήξουμε στα άκρα.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Λοιπόν παιδιά συγγνώμη που έφυγα απότομα αλλά με έπιασε έντονη δυσφορία. Αλίκη εγώ σε συγχωρώ για ό,τι έκανες όσο σοβαρό κι αν ήταν γιατί από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι έχεις προσωπικά προβλήματα να λύσεις. Αγάπα τον εαυτό σου κορίτσι μου και βοήθησέ τον να ξεφύγει από τον βούρκο.... Από μενα μήνυση δεν πρόκειται να δεις αφού δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικά, έχεις παιδιά και παρακαλώ και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες να μην προβούν σε κάτι τέτοιο. Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε οι διαφορές μας λύνονται με διάλογο. Ας αποφασίσει η διαχείρηση για τον λογαριασμό της Αλίκης, αφού επιθυμεί να τον κλείσει και ας μην το τραβήξουμε στα άκρα.


Οκ εγω αποσύρομαι από την μήνυση με την συναίνεση ότι δεν θα ξανά επαναλήφθει...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Sonia

Είδα το θέμα της κοπέλας χθες και μπήκα να απαντήσω και βλέπω να έχει γίνει χαμός, πολύ κρίμα... Σε φόρουμ ψυχικής υγείας βρήκες να μπεις να τρολλάρεις Αλίκη; Που ξέρεις σε τι φάση βρίσκεται ο άλλος και πως θα πάρει τα σχόλιά σου;

Έχω διαβάσει περίπτωση κοπέλας με ψυχώσεις και παράνοια που εδώ το φόρουμ την στήριζε και πήγε σε ένα πάρτυ και της λέγανε βλακείες για πλάκα και αυτή αυτοκτόνησε. Αυτοί στο χαβαλέ το πήρανε, αλλά μετά που χάθηκε η κοπέλα και κατάλαβαν το μέγεθος της μλακίας τους την κοπέλα θα την φέρουν πίσω; Όχι. 
Για συμμάζεψε τα μυαλά σου λίγο!





> Κάποιος που μπαίνει από pc ας κάνει παρακαλώ μια αναφορά εδώ να το κρίνει η διαχείριση...
> 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έστειλα link μέσω της φόρμας "Επικοινωνία", νομίζω έτσι γίνεται;

----------


## elis

Αυτοι οι καινουριοι δεν ειναι καλα παιδια καθολου

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
*

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Είδα το θέμα της κοπέλας χθες και μπήκα να απαντήσω και βλέπω να έχει γίνει χαμός, πολύ κρίμα... Σε φόρουμ ψυχικής υγείας βρήκες να μπεις να τρολλάρεις Αλίκη; Που ξέρεις σε τι φάση βρίσκεται ο άλλος και πως θα πάρει τα σχόλιά σου;
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει περίπτωση κοπέλας με ψυχώσεις και παράνοια που εδώ το φόρουμ την στήριζε και πήγε σε ένα πάρτυ και της λέγανε βλακείες για πλάκα και αυτή αυτοκτόνησε. Αυτοί στο χαβαλέ το πήρανε, αλλά μετά που χάθηκε η κοπέλα και κατάλαβαν το μέγεθος της μλακίας τους την κοπέλα θα την φέρουν πίσω; Όχι. 
> Για συμμάζεψε τα μυαλά σου λίγο!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έστειλα link μέσω της φόρμας "Επικοινωνία", νομίζω έτσι γίνεται;


Καλημέρα σας. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τη δική σας γνώμη για το αρχικό μου μήνυμα. Ό,τι έγινε, έγινε με την κυρία Αλίκη.

----------


## elis

Χρυσα οποιοσ εχει σχιζο καταθλιψη προβλημα αληθινο οχι ιμιτασιον σε δυο τρια χρονια αυτοκτονει εγω εζησα εντεκα χρονια με αυτο γτ επρεπε να φροντισω την κορη μου και τισ φιλεσ τησ απο λεφτα κ χαρακτηρα και τωρα παιζω παραταση απλα οι γιατροι οταν πασ σε χαπακωνουν για να μη χειροτερεψεισ εγω στο τσακ τη γλυτωσα οταν εμφανιστηκε η κορη μου κ ζητουσε ευθυνεσ αν εχεισ προβλημα εστω κ μικρο να πασ γιατρο γτ ειναι ζορικα τα πραγματα εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω πωσ την γλυτωσα κ ζω ακομα

----------


## Sonia

Κατ΄αρχήν μου κάνει εντύπωση πως χαρακτηρίζεις (σωστά) ανεύθυνο κάποιον που σου λέει μέσω φόρουμ να πάρεις τα τάδε φάρμακα και να χαρακτηρίζεις ταυτόχρονα ανεύθυνο έναν γιατρό που αρνείται να σου δώσει χάπια (μπορεί σωστά μπορεί και λάθος). Βλέπεις ότι και με άλλη αγωγή από άλλον γιατρό πάλι δεν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα. Λες ότι και παλιότερα έβλεπες ψυχολόγους για άλλα θέματα που δεν σε βοήθησαν όσο θα ήθελες. Το πρόβλημα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού κτλ δημιουργούνται από παγιωμένες αντιλήψεις που έχουμε μέσα μας και προβάλουμε πολλές αντιστάσεις να τις αλλάξουμε. Είναι μία πολύ μακροχρόνια διαδικασία και δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο. 

Νομίζω ότι το άμεσο που πρέπει να δουλέψεις σε όσο χρόνο σου απομένει μέχρι τις Πανελλήνιες είναι ότι δεν εξαρτάται η ζωή σου από αυτές και να βρεις τεχνικές να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν ήρεμη σε αυτές. Να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό για το τι να κάνεις αν σε πιάσει κρίση εκείνη την στιγμή ώστε να καταλαγιάσουν τα συμπτώματα και να γράψεις. Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις, δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος.

Το πιο δύσκολο και μακροχρόνιο είναι να δουλέψεις τον χαρακτήρα σου και να βρεις γιατί ακριβώς αισθάνεσαι έτσι. Η διάθεση μας ιδίως στην εφηβεία επηρεάζεται εύκολα. Συχνά η θεωρεία συγκρούεται με την πράξη. Ας πούμε μια ζωή ακούς από τους γονείς και τους δασκάλους ότι πρέπει να είσαι καλός μαθητής και καλός άνθρωπος, να κατακτάς πράγματα με την αξία σου, να μην ενοχλείς τους άλλους, ότι ο καλός επιβραβεύεται, ότι αν είσαι εσύ σωστός θα είναι σωστοί και οι άλλοι απέναντί σου κτλ. Και μετά η πραγματικότητα συγκρούεται με την κοσμοθεωρία που έχεις αναπτύξει. Κάθεσαι ήρεμα κι ωραία και δεν ενοχλείς κανέναν και έρχεται το κάθε κ*λόπαιδο και σε κοροϊδεύει από το πουθενά, κάθεσαι εσύ και σκίζεσαι να βγάλεις καλό βαθμό και έρχεται ο γιός του καθηγητή που αξίζει 15 και παίρνει 18, κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις και παθαίνεις μπλακ άουτ σε ένα τεστ και δίνεις λευκή κόλλα... και λες γιατί ρε γαμ*το; Το θέμα είναι το πόσο αφήνεις να σε επηρεάζουν όλα αυτά όμως. Όσο πιο νέος είναι κανείς, τόσο δεν σηκώνει μύγα στο σπαθί το και καλά κάνει, αλλιώς θα έτρεχε ο εγκέφαλος από τα αφτιά και θα ήταν όλοι συμβιβασμένοι με την χαζομάρα και την αδικία από την κούνια. 

Ωστόσο: Το να ρίχνει κανείς νερό στο κρασί του και να είναι ευέλικτος στα αισθήματα και τις αντιδράσεις του, να μάθει να βλέπει τα πράγματα στην σωστή τους διάσταση ( μια αποτυχία δεν είναι το τέλος του κόσμου και δεν μπορούμε δυστυχώς να αλλάξουμε τα μυαλά και την συμπεριφορά του καθενός) και να είναι ευαίσθητος χωρίς αυτό να βλάπτει την προσωπικότητα, την υγεία και την λειτουργικότητά του, δεν είναι συμβιβασμός. Είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση και για επιβίωση και για την προσωπική του ευτυχία και για να είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει στο κοινωνικό σύνολο και να προοδεύσει ο ίδιος. Νομίζω ότι μακροχρόνια πρέπει να δουλέψεις με έναν ψυχολόγο το πως βλέπεις τους άλλους και τον εαυτό σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι πάντα τόσο αυστηρή με τον εαυτό σου και με τους άλλους. 

Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, πολλά από αυτά τα θέματα λύνονται με τον καιρό και όσο περισσότερο εκτίθεσαι με ανοιχτό μυαλό στον κόσμο και αποκτάς εμπειρίες γενικότερα, τόσο αρχίζεις να βλέπεις τα πράγματα διαφορετικά. Ένας ψυχολόγος συχνά σε βοηθάει να δεις τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική γωνία και να κόψεις δρόμο, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές παράμετροι που δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις κάθε φορά. Δηλαδή μπορεί οι γιατροί που δεν σε βοηθήσανε να σου λέγαν ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα σε κάποια άλλη φάση της ζωής σου και όντως να σε βοηθούσαν, ή μπορεί ένας γιατρός που σε βοηθάει αρκετά κάποια στιγμή να τελματώσετε και να μην σε βοηθάει πια και να συμβεί ξαφνικά κάτι άσχετο στην ζωή σου που να σου κάνει κλικ και να αλλάξει η διάθεσή σου εντελώς. Όσο κλισέ κι αν ακούγεται, όσο πιο πολύ βγαίνεις έξω στον κόσμο και κάνεις πράγματα τόσο θα βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου από το να κλείνεσαι στο καβούκι σου και να σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς ή να περιορίζεσαι μόνο στους γιατρούς.

Τώρα για τα φάρμακα, αφού έχεις τόσο έντονα συμπτώματα εδώ και ένα χρόνο, μην περιμένεις αποτελέσματα από την μία στιγμή στην άλλη. Γνώμη μου είναι να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό και να εστιάσεις στο προσωρινό, ότι θες να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις κάποιο φάρμακο να σου καλμάρει τα συμπτώματα μέχρι τις Πανελλήνιες όσο γίνεται, αλλά μην περιμένεις θαύματα και μην περιμένεις πρόοδο μόνο με τα φάρμακα. Μόνο συνδυαστικά με ψυχοθεραπεία θα δεις αποτελέσματα κατά την γνώμη μου. Τέλος, ακόμα και για τα συμπτώματα, βοηθάνε πολύ και τεχνικές πέραν των φαρμάκων, π.χ. αναπνοές, να μάθεις να αποσπάς την σκέψη σου εκείνη την στιγμή κτλ...

Απλά την γνώμη μου λέω βέβαια χωρίς να είμαι ειδική...

----------


## Tomtim98

Κοίτα και γω 19 είμαι... Έφτασα σε σημείο σαν εσένα... 4 φορές πήγα σε γιατρούς σε 1 μισή μήνα... Δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα.... Πλέον το μόνο που έχει μείνει και με ταλαιπωρεί είναι οι πονοι στο στήθος... Ούτε ταχυκαρδιες έχω ούτε ζαλιζομαι ούτε δυσπνοια... Μόνο πόνους καμία φορά και στα χέρια και στο κεφάλι και όπου θες πάνε... Από το άγχος... Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν με πιάνει κρίση πανικού... Πάει να με πιάσει αλλά το ξεπερνάω... Δοκίμασε να μιλάς με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου για να ξεφεύγεις να παίρνεις βαθιές αναπνοες και να κάνεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν για να ξεφύγεις...

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Κατ΄αρχήν μου κάνει εντύπωση πως χαρακτηρίζεις (σωστά) ανεύθυνο κάποιον που σου λέει μέσω φόρουμ να πάρεις τα τάδε φάρμακα και να χαρακτηρίζεις ταυτόχρονα ανεύθυνο έναν γιατρό που αρνείται να σου δώσει χάπια (μπορεί σωστά μπορεί και λάθος). Βλέπεις ότι και με άλλη αγωγή από άλλον γιατρό πάλι δεν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα. Λες ότι και παλιότερα έβλεπες ψυχολόγους για άλλα θέματα που δεν σε βοήθησαν όσο θα ήθελες. Το πρόβλημα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού κτλ δημιουργούνται από παγιωμένες αντιλήψεις που έχουμε μέσα μας και προβάλουμε πολλές αντιστάσεις να τις αλλάξουμε. Είναι μία πολύ μακροχρόνια διαδικασία και δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο. 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι το άμεσο που πρέπει να δουλέψεις σε όσο χρόνο σου απομένει μέχρι τις Πανελλήνιες είναι ότι δεν εξαρτάται η ζωή σου από αυτές και να βρεις τεχνικές να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν ήρεμη σε αυτές. Να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό για το τι να κάνεις αν σε πιάσει κρίση εκείνη την στιγμή ώστε να καταλαγιάσουν τα συμπτώματα και να γράψεις. Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις, δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος.
> 
> Το πιο δύσκολο και μακροχρόνιο είναι να δουλέψεις τον χαρακτήρα σου και να βρεις γιατί ακριβώς αισθάνεσαι έτσι. Η διάθεση μας ιδίως στην εφηβεία επηρεάζεται εύκολα. Συχνά η θεωρεία συγκρούεται με την πράξη. Ας πούμε μια ζωή ακούς από τους γονείς και τους δασκάλους ότι πρέπει να είσαι καλός μαθητής και καλός άνθρωπος, να κατακτάς πράγματα με την αξία σου, να μην ενοχλείς τους άλλους, ότι ο καλός επιβραβεύεται, ότι αν είσαι εσύ σωστός θα είναι σωστοί και οι άλλοι απέναντί σου κτλ. Και μετά η πραγματικότητα συγκρούεται με την κοσμοθεωρία που έχεις αναπτύξει. Κάθεσαι ήρεμα κι ωραία και δεν ενοχλείς κανέναν και έρχεται το κάθε κ*λόπαιδο και σε κοροϊδεύει από το πουθενά, κάθεσαι εσύ και σκίζεσαι να βγάλεις καλό βαθμό και έρχεται ο γιός του καθηγητή που αξίζει 15 και παίρνει 18, κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις και παθαίνεις μπλακ άουτ σε ένα τεστ και δίνεις λευκή κόλλα... και λες γιατί ρε γαμ*το; Το θέμα είναι το πόσο αφήνεις να σε επηρεάζουν όλα αυτά όμως. Όσο πιο νέος είναι κανείς, τόσο δεν σηκώνει μύγα στο σπαθί το και καλά κάνει, αλλιώς θα έτρεχε ο εγκέφαλος από τα αφτιά και θα ήταν όλοι συμβιβασμένοι με την χαζομάρα και την αδικία από την κούνια. 
> 
> Ωστόσο: Το να ρίχνει κανείς νερό στο κρασί του και να είναι ευέλικτος στα αισθήματα και τις αντιδράσεις του, να μάθει να βλέπει τα πράγματα στην σωστή τους διάσταση ( μια αποτυχία δεν είναι το τέλος του κόσμου και δεν μπορούμε δυστυχώς να αλλάξουμε τα μυαλά και την συμπεριφορά του καθενός) και να είναι ευαίσθητος χωρίς αυτό να βλάπτει την προσωπικότητα, την υγεία και την λειτουργικότητά του, δεν είναι συμβιβασμός. Είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση και για επιβίωση και για την προσωπική του ευτυχία και για να είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει στο κοινωνικό σύνολο και να προοδεύσει ο ίδιος. Νομίζω ότι μακροχρόνια πρέπει να δουλέψεις με έναν ψυχολόγο το πως βλέπεις τους άλλους και τον εαυτό σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι πάντα τόσο αυστηρή με τον εαυτό σου και με τους άλλους. 
> 
> Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, πολλά από αυτά τα θέματα λύνονται με τον καιρό και όσο περισσότερο εκτίθεσαι με ανοιχτό μυαλό στον κόσμο και αποκτάς εμπειρίες γενικότερα, τόσο αρχίζεις να βλέπεις τα πράγματα διαφορετικά. Ένας ψυχολόγος συχνά σε βοηθάει να δεις τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική γωνία και να κόψεις δρόμο, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές παράμετροι που δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις κάθε φορά. Δηλαδή μπορεί οι γιατροί που δεν σε βοηθήσανε να σου λέγαν ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα σε κάποια άλλη φάση της ζωής σου και όντως να σε βοηθούσαν, ή μπορεί ένας γιατρός που σε βοηθάει αρκετά κάποια στιγμή να τελματώσετε και να μην σε βοηθάει πια και να συμβεί ξαφνικά κάτι άσχετο στην ζωή σου που να σου κάνει κλικ και να αλλάξει η διάθεσή σου εντελώς. Όσο κλισέ κι αν ακούγεται, όσο πιο πολύ βγαίνεις έξω στον κόσμο και κάνεις πράγματα τόσο θα βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου από το να κλείνεσαι στο καβούκι σου και να σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς ή να περιορίζεσαι μόνο στους γιατρούς.
> ...


Λοιπόν πρωτίστως σας ευχαριστώ που αφιερώσατε τον χρόνο σας για να γράψετε αυτό το μεγάλο ποστ και να με συμβουλεύσετε. Από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι έχετε διαβάσει όλα τα μηνύματά μου και έχετε ασχοληθεί με τη περίπτωσή μου. Συμφωνώ με όσα λέτε αλλά να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα τα οποία μάλλον δεν είναι σαφή: 
1) Χαρακτήρισα ανεύθυνο τον γιατρό γιατί και ο ίδιος ήξερε πολύ καλά τη σοβαρότητα της κατάστασής μου με τις κρίσεις πανικού και τα καθημερινά συμπτώματα που ανέφερα στο αρχικό μου ποστ. Μου είχε πει λοιπόν ότι χρειάζομαι τα χάπια και μάλιστα σκόπευε να μου γράψει ladose και xanax, αλλά το μετάνιωσε γιατί είμαι μικρή και δεν ήθελε να μπλέξω με αγωγή από τώρα. Σίγουρα έχει δίκιο σε αυτό αλλά από την άλλη μια φορά δίνουμε Πανελλήνιες και το γεγονός ότι δεν πήρα αυτό που χρειαζόμουν (σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο) μου κόστισε την εξέταση.
2) Χαρακτήρισα ανεύθυνη την κυρία που μου συνέστησε να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά γιατί δεν είναι γιατρός και δεν μπορεί να κάνει αξιολόγηση συμπτωμάτων για να βγάλει διάγνωση. Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η δική της ανευθυνότητα με αυτή του γιατρού. 
3)Συμφωνώ με όσα είπατε για το bullying και τις αδικίες που υπέστην και ότι ευθύνομαι για την κατάντια μου αφού αφήνω ασήμαντα ίσως πράγματα να με επηρεάζουν τόσο πολύ αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ήμουν 15 ετών παιδί, δεν είχα κανέναν να στηριχτώ και να μιλήσω γιατί ένιωθα ότι μέχρι και οι γονείς μου δεν με καταλαβαίνουν, δεν μπορούσα να εμπιστευτώ κανέναν και ένιωθα τελείως μόνη. Όλα αυτά τα εσωτερίκευσα, συσσωρεύτηκαν κι άλλα και μέχρι σήμερα δημιουργήθηκε ένα βουνό έτοιμο να με πλακώσει. 
4) Συμφωνώ ότι θα πρέπει να βρω κάποιες άμεσες μεθόδους αντιμετώπισης των κρίσεων πανικού γιατί και χτες το βράδυ έπαθα μία και νόμιζα ότι θα τρελαθώ. Πώς να παω έτσι στις εξετάσεις?
5) Σίγουρα χρειάζομαι έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας για να αντιμετωπίσω τα βαθύτερα προβλήματα που με απασχολούν (εσωστρέφεια, προβληματική σχέση με τους άλλους) αλλά τώρα εκκρεμεί το άγχος. 
Αυτά. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Κοίτα και γω 19 είμαι... Έφτασα σε σημείο σαν εσένα... 4 φορές πήγα σε γιατρούς σε 1 μισή μήνα... Δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα.... Πλέον το μόνο που έχει μείνει και με ταλαιπωρεί είναι οι πονοι στο στήθος... Ούτε ταχυκαρδιες έχω ούτε ζαλιζομαι ούτε δυσπνοια... Μόνο πόνους καμία φορά και στα χέρια και στο κεφάλι και όπου θες πάνε... Από το άγχος... Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν με πιάνει κρίση πανικού... Πάει να με πιάσει αλλά το ξεπερνάω... Δοκίμασε να μιλάς με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου για να ξεφεύγεις να παίρνεις βαθιές αναπνοες και να κάνεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν για να ξεφύγεις...


Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μήνυμα. Εσείς πήρατε κάποια αγωγή;

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Κοίτα και γω 19 είμαι... Έφτασα σε σημείο σαν εσένα... 4 φορές πήγα σε γιατρούς σε 1 μισή μήνα... Δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα.... Πλέον το μόνο που έχει μείνει και με ταλαιπωρεί είναι οι πονοι στο στήθος... Ούτε ταχυκαρδιες έχω ούτε ζαλιζομαι ούτε δυσπνοια... Μόνο πόνους καμία φορά και στα χέρια και στο κεφάλι και όπου θες πάνε... Από το άγχος... Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν με πιάνει κρίση πανικού... Πάει να με πιάσει αλλά το ξεπερνάω... Δοκίμασε να μιλάς με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου για να ξεφεύγεις να παίρνεις βαθιές αναπνοες και να κάνεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν για να ξεφύγεις...


Όλα αυτά που έχεις λέγοντε κ ψυχοσωματικά...έχω περάσει κ εγώ την κατάσταση σου και το ξεπέρασα πριν 15 χρόνια τότε ήμουν κ πολύ μικρός..

Τώρα στα 26 μου το ξανά έπαθα μετά από ένα έντονο ανχος. Είχα τα ίδια συμπτώματα με την καρδιά όπως κ εσύ κ και το ξεπέρασα σε μεγάλο βαθμό μόνος μου χωρίς καμία συμβουλή κ θεραπεία...

Εφόσον έφτασες μέχρι εδώ κ βλέπεις τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν βλέπεις τον αγώνα που κάνεις ότι δεν πάει χαμένος...

Συνέχισε το μέχρι το τέλος το κατάφερα εγώ. Θα το καταφέρεις κ εσύ χωρίς φάρμακα....

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Sonia

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι ότι το άγχος δεν είναι άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα. Κάπου πατάει. Βέβαια όλα αυτά, π.χ. οι κρίσεις πανικού που φαινομενικά παθαίνεις από το άγχος για τις εξετάσεις που προέρχεται από την σημασία που δίνεις στις εξετάσεις που προέρχεται από τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τα πράγματα που πατάει στο πως έχεις μάθει να σκέφτεσαι, που πατάει... είναι αλληλοτροφοδοτούμενα και συνδεδεμένα και από κάπου πρέπει να κάνεις μία αρχή. 


Κοίτα προς το παρόν να απαλύνεις τις κρίσεις λίγο. Αυτό είναι το σπαστικό στις διαταραχές πανικού, ότι αγχώνεσαι και παθαίνεις κρίσεις και μετά αγχώνεσαι που παθαίνεις κρίσεις κι αγχώνεσαι και ξαναπαθαίνεις κρίσεις και αγχώνεσαι που αγχώνεσαι ή μπορεί να αγχωθείς και πάει λέγοντας. Φαύλος κύκλος. Αν σπάσεις όμως έναν κρίκο της αλυσίδας σταδιακά το ξεπερνάς...

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι ότι το άγχος δεν είναι άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα. Κάπου πατάει. Βέβαια όλα αυτά, π.χ. οι κρίσεις πανικού που φαινομενικά παθαίνεις από το άγχος για τις εξετάσεις που προέρχεται από την σημασία που δίνεις στις εξετάσεις που προέρχεται από τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τα πράγματα που πατάει στο πως έχεις μάθει να σκέφτεσαι, που πατάει... είναι αλληλοτροφοδοτούμενα και συνδεδεμένα και από κάπου πρέπει να κάνεις μία αρχή. 
> 
> 
> Κοίτα προς το παρόν να απαλύνεις τις κρίσεις λίγο. Αυτό είναι το σπαστικό στις διαταραχές πανικού, ότι αγχώνεσαι και παθαίνεις κρίσεις και μετά αγχώνεσαι που παθαίνεις κρίσεις κι αγχώνεσαι και ξαναπαθαίνεις κρίσεις και αγχώνεσαι που αγχώνεσαι ή μπορεί να αγχωθείς και πάει λέγοντας. Φαύλος κύκλος. Αν σπάσεις όμως έναν κρίκο της αλυσίδας σταδιακά το ξεπερνάς...


Πολύ σωστά τα λέτε, μπράβο.

----------


## elis

Χρυσα για να μην το κουραζουμε αλλο γνωρισα ενα κοριτσι που καταλαβα οτι ειναι κορη μου καλεσα τη σασ μια υπηρεσια ανωτερη τησ αστυνομιασ και μασ ειδαν ολουσ απο δορυφορο τι καναμε απο τι στιγμη τησ γεννησησ και μετα η κορη ειναι καταπληκτικη κ πρεπει να περασε πανεπιστημιο το τι λεσ εσυ κι οι φιλεσ σου λιγο μετραει λεφτα δε χρειαζεται εδωσα εγω δεν ειναι θεμα χρηματων πλεον εγω εδωσα οτι ειχα κοντα ενα εκατομυριο εσενα κι εμενα μαλλον θελουν τα κοριτσια αυτα

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Χρυσα για να μην το κουραζουμε αλλο γνωρισα ενα κοριτσι που καταλαβα οτι ειναι κορη μου καλεσα τη σασ μια υπηρεσια ανωτερη τησ αστυνομιασ και μασ ειδαν ολουσ απο δορυφορο τι καναμε απο τι στιγμη τησ γεννησησ και μετα η κορη ειναι καταπληκτικη κ πρεπει να περασε πανεπιστημιο το τι λεσ εσυ κι οι φιλεσ σου λιγο μετραει λεφτα δε χρειαζεται εδωσα εγω δεν ειναι θεμα χρηματων πλεον εγω εδωσα οτι ειχα κοντα ενα εκατομυριο εσενα κι εμενα μαλλον θελουν τα κοριτσια αυτα


 

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χρυσα για να μην το κουραζουμε αλλο γνωρισα ενα κοριτσι που καταλαβα οτι ειναι κορη μου καλεσα τη σασ μια υπηρεσια ανωτερη τησ αστυνομιασ και μασ ειδαν ολουσ απο δορυφορο τι καναμε απο τι στιγμη τησ γεννησησ και μετα η κορη ειναι καταπληκτικη κ πρεπει να περασε πανεπιστημιο το τι λεσ εσυ κι οι φιλεσ σου λιγο μετραει λεφτα δε χρειαζεται εδωσα εγω δεν ειναι θεμα χρηματων πλεον εγω εδωσα οτι ειχα κοντα ενα εκατομυριο εσενα κι εμενα μαλλον θελουν τα κοριτσια αυτα


Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν καταλάβα λέξη.

----------


## elis

Δεν πειραζει εγω στα ειπα

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## akis1

παρακαλώ πολύ την διαχείριση του forum να κάνει άμεσα έναν έλεγχο στον παρακάτω λογαριασμό.. 

https://www.psychology.gr/forum/members/34408-Aliki909

το psychology.gr είναι μια κοινότητα που μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση ο καθένας και θα μπορούσε άνετα να μπει κάποιο ανήλικο παιδί να δει το forum.. και δεν είναι μονο αυτό το πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο χρηστη αλλα υπάρχουνε και αλλα προβλήματα στο συγκεκριμένο forum... που νομίζω πρέπει η διαχειριστές και η συντονιστές του forum να βάλετε μια τάξη... δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα με ένα ban από το forum... τέτοιες κατάστασης πρέπει να τιμωρούνται και με τον νομο....!!!!! δεν μπορεί κανένας να κάνει διάγνωσης και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μονο αυτό... αλλα ποσο μάλλον να λέει μετά ότι τρολλαρεκαι ότι το έκανε για πλακα... όχιιι λοιπόν τέτοιες περίπτωσης δεν θα περνάνε έτσι.... καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι κανένας δεν θέλει να έχει μπλεξίματα με αστυνομίες αλλα να προσέχει τι λέει δημοσια....!!!

αυτά είχα να σας πω...

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> παρακαλώ πολύ την διαχείριση του forum να κάνει άμεσα έναν έλεγχο στον παρακάτω λογαριασμό.. 
> 
> https://www.psychology.gr/forum/members/34408-Aliki909
> 
> το psychology.gr είναι μια κοινότητα που μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση ο καθένας και θα μπορούσε άνετα να μπει κάποιο ανήλικο παιδί να δει το forum.. και δεν είναι μονο αυτό το πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο χρηστη αλλα υπάρχουνε και αλλα προβλήματα στο συγκεκριμένο forum... που νομίζω πρέπει η διαχειριστές και η συντονιστές του forum να βάλετε μια τάξη... δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα με ένα ban από το forum... τέτοιες κατάστασης πρέπει να τιμωρούνται και με τον νομο....!!!!! δεν μπορεί κανένας να κάνει διάγνωσης και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μονο αυτό... αλλα ποσο μάλλον να λέει μετά ότι τρολλαρεκαι ότι το έκανε για πλακα... όχιιι λοιπόν τέτοιες περίπτωσης δεν θα περνάνε έτσι.... καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι κανένας δεν θέλει να έχει μπλεξίματα με αστυνομίες αλλα να προσέχει τι λέει δημοσια....!!!
> 
> αυτά είχα να σας πω...


Από ότι κατάλαβα συνειδητοποίησε το λάθος της και δεν ξανασχολίασε και είδα πως έκανε αίτημα διαγραφής λογαριασμού. Από τα λόγια της κατάλαβα πως πρόκειται για ψυχασθενή, οπότε δεν την παρεξηγώ, ας τα βρει με τον εαυτό της. Σίγουρα όμως ο λογαριασμός της πρέπει να διαγραφεί για το καλό όλων μας.
Εγώ έχω άλλο παράπονο....
Για μενα το φορουμ πρέπει να κάνει έλεγχο και διαγραφή σε άκυρα και άσχετα μηνύματα και σε προφιλ ανθρώπων που σχολιάζουν μπούρδες συστηματικά. Εδώ γίνονται συζητήσεις με κάποια θεματολογία και δε γίνεται ο καθένας να γράφει το μακρύ και το κοντό του.

----------


## Tomtim98

> Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μήνυμα. Εσείς πήρατε κάποια αγωγή;


 4 μήνες έχει που με ταλαιπωρεί όλο αυτό... Όχι δεν έχω βάλει φάρμακο στο στόμα μου... Και οι γιατροί μου παν... Τι φάρμακα νέο παιδί... Και έχουν δίκιο δεν είναι να αρχίζεις από τώρα τα ψυχοφαρμακα.... Θέλει μάχη.... Δεν φεύγει από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.... Πάλεψε το... Και γω αυτό κάνω... Πίστεψε με μόνο εύκολο δεν είναι... Αλλά πρέπει να βγούμε από αυτή τη κατάσταση

----------


## Tomtim98

> Όλα αυτά που έχεις λέγοντε κ ψυχοσωματικά...έχω περάσει κ εγώ την κατάσταση σου και το ξεπέρασα πριν 15 χρόνια τότε ήμουν κ πολύ μικρός..
> 
> Τώρα στα 26 μου το ξανά έπαθα μετά από ένα έντονο ανχος. Είχα τα ίδια συμπτώματα με την καρδιά όπως κ εσύ κ και το ξεπέρασα σε μεγάλο βαθμό μόνος μου χωρίς καμία συμβουλή κ θεραπεία...
> 
> Εφόσον έφτασες μέχρι εδώ κ βλέπεις τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν βλέπεις τον αγώνα που κάνεις ότι δεν πάει χαμένος...
> 
> Συνέχισε το μέχρι το τέλος το κατάφερα εγώ. Θα το καταφέρεις κ εσύ χωρίς φάρμακα....
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ξέρω.... Είναι ξεκάθαρα άγχος... Γιατί ας πούμε τώρα που έφυγε ο αδερφός μου από το σπίτι που μασταν διακοπές και δεν έχω ποιον να με πειράζει και να με βρίζει και να ξεχνιόμαστε οι πονοι γίνονται πιο συχνοι εδώ και δύο μέρες... Παλμοι μια από τα ίδια λίγο πιο αυξημενοι λόγω άγχους

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> 4 μήνες έχει που με ταλαιπωρεί όλο αυτό... Όχι δεν έχω βάλει φάρμακο στο στόμα μου... Και οι γιατροί μου παν... Τι φάρμακα νέο παιδί... Και έχουν δίκιο δεν είναι να αρχίζεις από τώρα τα ψυχοφαρμακα.... Θέλει μάχη.... Δεν φεύγει από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.... Πάλεψε το... Και γω αυτό κάνω... Πίστεψε με μόνο εύκολο δεν είναι... Αλλά πρέπει να βγούμε από αυτή τη κατάσταση


Θα προσπαθήσω αλλά παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού.... Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Tomtim98

> Θα προσπαθήσω αλλά παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού.... Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.


Ξέρω.... Και γω στην αρχή έτσι ήμουν.... Δεν ήθελα να σηκωθω από το κρεβάτι.... Το παλεύω όμως... Αφού έκανες τις εξετάσεις σου είναι όλα Οκ... Δεν αξίζει 18 χρόνων να χαραμισεις τη ζωή σου... Και γω με τον πόνο όταν τον νιώθω με πιάνει πανικός... Και ξαναποναω αμέσως... Άμα πόνεσω και δεν δώσω σημασία τότε περνάει

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ξέρω.... Και γω στην αρχή έτσι ήμουν.... Δεν ήθελα να σηκωθω από το κρεβάτι.... Το παλεύω όμως... Αφού έκανες τις εξετάσεις σου είναι όλα Οκ... Δεν αξίζει 18 χρόνων να χαραμισεις τη ζωή σου... Και γω με τον πόνο όταν τον νιώθω με πιάνει πανικός... Και ξαναποναω αμέσως... Άμα πόνεσω και δεν δώσω σημασία τότε περνάει


Εγώ παίρνω ένα σωρό παυσίπονα γιατί έχω έντονες κεφαλαλγίες και νευρόπονους καθημερινά. Κάποια στιγμή το ξέρω ότι θα καταστραφούν στομάχι και ήπαρ μαζί αλλά τι να κάνω;

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Δεν πειραζει εγω στα ειπα


Έλις                      

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν καταλάβα λέξη.


Το περίεργο θα ήταν αν καταλάβαινες...  

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ρε φιλε η αλλη παιρνει παυσιπονα εγω παιρνω φαρμακα κ καπνιζω ολη μερα εσυ εχεισ τα δικα σου εγω τι να σασ πω ειμαστε για να μασ κλαινε οι ρεγγεσ τι να πουμε λεμε καμια βλακεια μπασ κ σωθει κανεισ ολοι για φουντο ειμαστε το ιδιο εκανα στισ ομαδεσ που πηγαινα οταν νομιζα οτι γινεται να σωθεισ ε δεν γινεται στο λεω εγω εκανα τα παντα ενασ στουσ εκατο γλυτωνει οτι προβλημα εχετε το ξεπερασα εγω οταν ημουν γυρω στα εικοσιπεντε γι αυτο ζω ακομα αλλιωσ δε θα επιβιωνα μεχρι τωρα τι να σου πω εγω ελυσα ολα τα προβληματα μου κι η μανα μου με βριζει ολη μερα απο το πρωι ωσ το βραδυ αρα δεν σωνομαι ουτε εγω

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> παρακαλώ πολύ την διαχείριση του forum να κάνει άμεσα έναν έλεγχο στον παρακάτω λογαριασμό.. 
> 
> https://www.psychology.gr/forum/members/34408-Aliki909
> 
> το psychology.gr είναι μια κοινότητα που μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση ο καθένας και θα μπορούσε άνετα να μπει κάποιο ανήλικο παιδί να δει το forum.. και δεν είναι μονο αυτό το πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο χρηστη αλλα υπάρχουνε και αλλα προβλήματα στο συγκεκριμένο forum... που νομίζω πρέπει η διαχειριστές και η συντονιστές του forum να βάλετε μια τάξη... δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα με ένα ban από το forum... τέτοιες κατάστασης πρέπει να τιμωρούνται και με τον νομο....!!!!! δεν μπορεί κανένας να κάνει διάγνωσης και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μονο αυτό... αλλα ποσο μάλλον να λέει μετά ότι τρολλαρεκαι ότι το έκανε για πλακα... όχιιι λοιπόν τέτοιες περίπτωσης δεν θα περνάνε έτσι.... καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι κανένας δεν θέλει να έχει μπλεξίματα με αστυνομίες αλλα να προσέχει τι λέει δημοσια....!!!
> 
> αυτά είχα να σας πω...


Aki σύμφωνο απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε .. εχθές με έφερε στα όρια μου και έκανα ώρες να συνέλθω..τετια τοξικά άτομα θα πρέπει να τιμωρούνται δεν μπορούν να δρουν ανεξέλεγκτη είναι επυκινδινοι..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Αν ειναι η μανα μου αυτη πολυ αμφιβαλω οτι ειναι

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Αν ειναι η μανα μου αυτη πολυ αμφιβαλω οτι ειναι


Σε καταλαβαίνω έχεις κ εσύ να δικά σου μην ανχωνεσε όμως τα πρώτα 60-70-90 χρόνια είναι τα δύσκολα...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Εγω το μονο που εμεινε ειναι ιλιγκοσ απο τα μπινελικια τι να καταλαβεισ εσυ νομιζεισ οτι πληρωσα τα ειχα ξεπερασει πριν παω στο γιατρο οταν πηγα ηταν οταν ξεκινησαν να με βριζουν ολοι μαζι κ τα παιξα εχει εντεκα χρονια που γινεται αυτο κι απεκτησα ιλιγγουσ ο γιατροσ ειπε σχιζο βλαβη στον εγκεφαλο

----------


## elis

Η πρωτη μου κοπελα με βοηθησε ηταν αθλητρια σε ομαδα κι ασχολουνταν με ψυχολογια για να παιξει καλυτερα αυτη μου ειπε τα βασικα μετα ειχα φιλουσ που ωσ φοιτητεσ καναμε ωραιεσ συζητησεισ κι ετσι σωθηκα τοτε τωρα δε βλεπω να σωνομαι γτ σασ βγαλανε ολα αχρηστα αυτο λεμε τοτε ειχεσ φιλουσ ειχεσ τα παντα κι η κοπελα που σ λεω για καφε πηγαιναμε κ τα λεγαμε εφηβεια ψαχνομασταν να βρουμε ακρη τι θα κανουμε

----------


## elis

Εσυ νομιζεισ μονο εσεισ γενηθηκατε δηλαδη εμεισ ουρανοκατεβατα μασ ηρθαν δεν καναμε τιποτα πωσ ειναι η ναταλια εδω που ξερει τα παντα για σχεσεισ και πολλα απο ψυχολογια ετσι ηταν κι εκεινο το κοριτσι 17 χρονων και μιλουσαμε στην καφετερια

----------


## elis

Να μη στα πολυλογω εχω γνωρισει εγω γυναικεσ που εσυ ουτε στον υπνο σου δε θα τισ δεισ γτ πολυ απλα τοτε μετρουσε ο ανθρωποσ ειχα πλακα κ ημουν εξυπνοσ τωρα εχω γινει σαν αναποδο γαμωτο

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Να μη στα πολυλογω εχω γνωρισει εγω γυναικεσ που εσυ ουτε στον υπνο σου δε θα τισ δεισ γτ πολυ απλα τοτε μετρουσε ο ανθρωποσ ειχα πλακα κ ημουν εξυπνοσ τωρα εχω γινει σαν αναποδο γαμωτο


Οκ επιδει Ίδη πολληλογισες μπορείς να σταματήσεις να spamareis ???? .είναι πολύ κουραστικό αυτό που κάνεις....

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Θα σου πω και τα τελευταια οσο εσυ μεγαλωνεσ απο το ιντερνετ εγω ημουν εκει εξω και ζουσα την αληθινη ζωη οπωσ ειστε εσεισ τωρα παιδακια του ιντερνετ ηταν τοτε αυτοι που διαβαζαν εξοσχολικα βιβλια καμια σχεση το ιντερνετ και τα βιβλια με το τι ειναι ζωη και πωσ ζουμε καλυτερα σασ εχουν αποπροσανατολισει ολουσ αλλου ειναι η ζωη αλλου εσεισ αυτα

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Θα σου πω και τα τελευταια οσο εσυ μεγαλωνεσ απο το ιντερνετ εγω ημουν εκει εξω και ζουσα την αληθινη ζωη οπωσ ειστε εσεισ τωρα παιδακια του ιντερνετ ηταν τοτε αυτοι που διαβαζαν εξοσχολικα βιβλια καμια σχεση το ιντερνετ και τα βιβλια με το τι ειναι ζωη και πωσ ζουμε καλυτερα σασ εχουν αποπροσανατολισει ολουσ αλλου ειναι η ζωη αλλου εσεισ αυτα


Πόσο με ξέρεις.. αρχίζω να ανησυχώ...,,!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Θα σου πω και τα τελευταια οσο εσυ μεγαλωνεσ απο το ιντερνετ εγω ημουν εκει εξω και ζουσα την αληθινη ζωη οπωσ ειστε εσεισ τωρα παιδακια του ιντερνετ ηταν τοτε αυτοι που διαβαζαν εξοσχολικα βιβλια καμια σχεση το ιντερνετ και τα βιβλια με το τι ειναι ζωη και πωσ ζουμε καλυτερα σασ εχουν αποπροσανατολισει ολουσ αλλου ειναι η ζωη αλλου εσεισ αυτα


Μμμ... Μεγαλώσατε χωρίς ιντερνετ αλλά εσείς κύριε elis τώρα ξημεροβραδιάζεστε σε ένα φορουμ στο διαδίκτυο. Άρα μάλλον δεν αξιοποιήσατε και πολύ αυτά που μάθατε στα νεανικά χρόνια σας. Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Μμμ... Μεγαλώσατε χωρίς ιντερνετ αλλά εσείς κύριε elis τώρα ξημεροβραδιάζεστε σε ένα φορουμ στο διαδίκτυο. Άρα μάλλον δεν αξιοποιήσατε και πολύ αυτά που μάθατε στα νεανικά χρόνια σας. Φιλικά πάντα.


Χρύσα έκανες το λάθος κ απάντησες ετοιμάσου τώρα 

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Χρύσα έκανες το λάθος κ απάντησες ετοιμάσου τώρα 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Οι απαντήσεις του είναι πάντα ίδιες άσχετου του θέματος πάντα κ ένα ολόκληρο κατεβατο που το έμαθα πλέον παπαγαλια...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Θα σου πω και τα τελευταια οσο εσυ μεγαλωνεσ απο το ιντερνετ εγω ημουν εκει εξω και ζουσα την αληθινη ζωη οπωσ ειστε εσεισ τωρα παιδακια του ιντερνετ ηταν τοτε αυτοι που διαβαζαν εξοσχολικα βιβλια καμια σχεση το ιντερνετ και τα βιβλια με το τι ειναι ζωη και πωσ ζουμε καλυτερα σασ εχουν αποπροσανατολισει ολουσ αλλου ειναι η ζωη αλλου εσεισ αυτα


elis μην τους δίνεις σημασία τρελέ μου... έχουμε τρελα εμείς...!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk1NXx0EdYE

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Οι απαντήσεις του είναι πάντα ίδιες άσχετου του θέματος πάντα κ ένα ολόκληρο κατεβατο που το έμαθα πλέον παπαγαλια...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Τι να κάνω απαντάω κι ας είναι άσχετα αυτά που λέει ο κύριος με το θέμα μου. ☺

----------


## akis1

> Μμμ... Μεγαλώσατε χωρίς ιντερνετ αλλά εσείς κύριε elis τώρα ξημεροβραδιάζεστε σε ένα φορουμ στο διαδίκτυο. Άρα μάλλον δεν αξιοποιήσατε και πολύ αυτά που μάθατε στα νεανικά χρόνια σας. Φιλικά πάντα.


δεν είναι όλη την μέρα σε forum.. είναι απλά έξυπνος έχει κατεβάσει το app και του έρχονται notification στο κινητό και σας απαντάει :P 


χαχαχαχα

----------


## akis1

> Τι να κάνω απαντάω κι ας είναι άσχετα αυτά που λέει ο κύριος με το θέμα μου. ☺


ετσιιιι πρεπει...!!!! να νιοθεις το vibe :P  :Cool: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hc-k0haGw8

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> ετσιιιι πρεπει...!!!! να νιοθεις το vibe  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hc-k0haGw8


Μουσικουλα ποτάκι κ άγιος ο θεός... Αυτή την ζωή κάνω κ εγώ όπως κ εσείς δεν είπα κάτι κακωπροαίρετα στον Έλις αν παρεξιγητε ας μου το πει..

Έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα το κατανοώ κ το σέβομαι...



Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Μουσικουλα ποτάκι κ άγιος ο θεός... Αυτή την ζωή κάνω κ εγώ όπως κ εσείς δεν είπα κάτι κακωπροαίρετα στον Έλις αν παρεξιγητε ας μου το πει..
> 
> Έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα το κατανοώ κ το σέβομαι...
> 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


γαμώτο και δεν μπορώ να πιω...περνώ ένα xanax 0.5 την ημερα και δεν πίνω καθόλου αλκοόλ... ενώ πρώτα έπαιρνα μονο το αντικαταθλιπτικό και έπινα όλη μέρα μπύρες... xaxaxa

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Μουσικουλα ποτάκι κ άγιος ο θεός... Αυτή την ζωή κάνω κ εγώ όπως κ εσείς δεν είπα κάτι κακωπροαίρετα στον Έλις αν παρεξιγητε ας μου το πει..
> 
> Έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα το κατανοώ κ το σέβομαι...
> 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Για να είμαστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογίας όλοι κάποιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουμε.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> γαμώτο και δεν μπορώ να πιω...περνώ ένα xanax 0.5 την ημερα και δεν πίνω καθόλου αλκοόλ... ενώ πρώτα έπαιρνα μονο το αντικαταθλιπτικό και έπινα όλη μέρα μπύρες... xaxaxa


Τι τραβάτε κι εσείς...  :Smile:

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> γαμώτο και δεν μπορώ να πιω...περνώ ένα xanax 0.5 την ημερα και δεν πίνω καθόλου αλκοόλ... ενώ πρώτα έπαιρνα μονο το αντικαταθλιπτικό και έπινα όλη μέρα μπύρες... xaxaxa


Καλά ούτε εγώ πίνω τα έκοψα όλα ελατωσα το κάπνισμα έκοψα τον καφέ .. κ η μαλακια είναι ότι δεν έχω κάποιο οργανικό πρόβλημα ούτε περνώ φάρμακα απλά έχω φοβία...κ θέλω να πιω του θανατα φίλε κ δεν μπορώ..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Για να είμαστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογίας όλοι κάποιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουμε.


Είναι αυτονόητο νομίζω...  

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Παιδιά άσχετο αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το bespar να μου πει αν του προκάλεσε ποτέ πονόκοιλο. Με έχει πιάσει έντονος πόνος στην κοιλιά από σήμερα το απόγευμα. Μπορεί να είναι και λόγω άγχους αλλά δεν ξέρω.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Παιδιά άσχετο αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το bespar να μου πει αν του προκάλεσε ποτέ πονόκοιλο. Με έχει πιάσει έντονος πόνος στην κοιλιά από σήμερα το απόγευμα. Μπορεί να είναι και λόγω άγχους αλλά δεν ξέρω.


Κανείς μήπως καταχώριση; Το συνδιάζεις με κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο;; Το baspar ξέρω ότι επιδρά στο πεπτικό σύστημα ...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember082018

> Παιδιά άσχετο αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το bespar να μου πει αν του προκάλεσε ποτέ πονόκοιλο. Με έχει πιάσει έντονος πόνος στην κοιλιά από σήμερα το απόγευμα. Μπορεί να είναι και λόγω άγχους αλλά δεν ξέρω.


ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΕΣ ΧΡΥΣΑ ΜΟΥ Ή ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΡΥΩΜΑ. ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΥΣΙΠΟΝΟ, ΒΑΛΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΤΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕΙΣ.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Παιδιά άσχετο αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το bespar να μου πει αν του προκάλεσε ποτέ πονόκοιλο. Με έχει πιάσει έντονος πόνος στην κοιλιά από σήμερα το απόγευμα. Μπορεί να είναι και λόγω άγχους αλλά δεν ξέρω.


Κατάχρηση ήθελα να πω. 

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Κανείς μήπως καταχώριση; Το συνδιάζεις με κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο;; Το baspar ξέρω ότι επιδρά στο πεπτικό σύστημα ...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Παίρνω μια αντιβίωση λόγω μόλυνσης οπότε μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Παίρνω μια αντιβίωση λόγω μόλυνσης οπότε μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό.


Να το πεις στον ιατρό σου που σου χωριγησε την αντιβίωση ότι έχεις αυτά τα συμπτώματα για να σε καθοδηγήσει..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΕΣ ΧΡΥΣΑ ΜΟΥ Ή ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΡΥΩΜΑ. ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΥΣΙΠΟΝΟ, ΒΑΛΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΤΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕΙΣ.


Δεν ξέρω, μάλλον φταίει η αντιβίωση σε συνδυασμό με το βεσπαρ. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Να το πεις στον ιατρό σου που σου χωριγησε την αντιβίωση ότι έχεις αυτά τα συμπτώματα για να σε καθοδηγήσει..
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ναι θα το πω γιατί μπορεί να κάνει και αλληλεπίδραση με το βεσπαρ.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Ναι θα το πω γιατί μπορεί να κάνει και αλληλεπίδραση με το βεσπαρ.


Ακριβώς αυτό... 

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember082018

ΞΑΠΛΩΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΠΑΥΤΙΚΑ, ΒΑΛΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΛΑΔΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΑΠΑΛΟ ΜΑΣΑΖ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΤΣΑ ΣΟΥ. ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΕΡΜΟΦΟΡΑ

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> ΞΑΠΛΩΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΠΑΥΤΙΚΑ, ΒΑΛΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΛΑΔΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΑΠΑΛΟ ΜΑΣΑΖ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΤΣΑ ΣΟΥ. ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΕΡΜΟΦΟΡΑ


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθήσει γιατί είναι εσωτερικό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθήσει γιατί είναι εσωτερικό το πρόβλημα.


Όταν παντευτης θα σου περάσουν όλα.. έτσι μου λέγαν όταν ήμουν μικρός κ παραπονιομουν συνέχεια..είμαι τόσο άτυχος όμως που μου συνέβη ακριβώς το αντίθετο..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Όταν παντευτης θα σου περάσουν όλα.. έτσι μου λέγαν όταν ήμουν μικρός κ παραπονιομουν συνέχεια..είμαι τόσο άτυχος όμως που μου συνέβη ακριβώς το αντίθετο..
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Χαχα ποιός να παντρευτεί εμένα την προβληματική? Κι όταν λέτε βγήκαν τα αντίθετα εννοείτε ότι παντρευτήκατε και δυστυχήσατε αντι να ευτυχίσετε?

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Χαχα ποιός να παντρευτεί εμένα την προβληματική? Κι όταν λέτε βγήκαν τα αντίθετα εννοείτε ότι παντρευτήκατε και δυστυχήσατε αντι να ευτυχίσετε?


Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.. 
Προβληματικια δεν είσαι απλά αντιμετωπίζεις όπως όλοι μας μια άσχημη φάση τής ζωής μας ...δεν θα ήμαστε για πάντα έτσι όλα αυτά θα αποτελούν παρελθόν..
Απλά πρέπει να πιστέψουμε στον εαυτό μας αυτό θέλει κ αυτός να μας δείξει με τον τρόπο του ότι έχει πολλές δυνατότητες... γι'αυτό τραβάμε αυτά που τραβάμε κ το αφήνουμε σε τρίτους να μας βοηθήσουν.... 
Εγώ έβαλα πείσμα να προχωρήσω την ζωή μου δεν έμαθα ποτέ να κοιτάω πίσω ..
Εχω βάλει στόχους κ μέσα σε αυτούς είναι κ η οικογένεια που θέλω να δημιουργήσω..
Η πρώτη φορά ίσως ήταν λαθος μου ..
Δεν τα παρατάω όμως εδώ μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο σκοπός μου...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Παιδιά άσχετο αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το bespar να μου πει αν του προκάλεσε ποτέ πονόκοιλο. Με έχει πιάσει έντονος πόνος στην κοιλιά από σήμερα το απόγευμα. Μπορεί να είναι και λόγω άγχους αλλά δεν ξέρω.


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.

* είναι παρα πολύ ελαφρύ φάρμακο.. όμως ύπαρxει μια πιθανότητα μέσα στο μηνα να κάνει δουλειά.. εγώ δεν το έχω πάρει ακόμα... ο γιατρός δεν μου το προτείνει και μου δίνει με άνεση το xanax που είναι ένα αγχολυτικό το οποιο είναι όντως αποτελεσματικό αλλα δυνατό..! και εθιστικο αφού προκαλεί μια γαλήνη και ευφορία... δεν είναι τυχαίο που το λένε ναρκωτικό... είναι από τα πιο διάσημα χαπάκια.. είναι το λεγόμενο αλκοολ σε χάπι... όπως και να έχει κανε υπομονή με το bespar ίσος σου φέρει στις αρχές διαφορες ελαφριές παρενέργειες το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι μια έτσι ήπια ζαλάδα και ελαφριά υπνηλία και πόνος στην κοιλια.. όμως δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι μπορείς να τρως κάτι όταν πονάει το στομάχι σου. κανε υπομονή και θα δεις σε ένα μηνα πως θα πας με το bespar. σκέφτομαι να το πάρω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο μπας και κόψω το xanax..

----------


## Nikselfie

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*.. είναι παρα πολύ ελαφρύ φάρμακο.. όμως ύπαρξη μια πιθανότητα μέσα στο μηνα να κάνει δουλειά.. εγώ δεν το έχω πάρει ακόμα... ο γιατρός δεν μου το προτείνει και μου δίνει με άνεση το xanax που είναι ένα αγχολυτικό το οποιο είναι όντως αποτελεσματικό αλλα δυνατό..! και εθιστικο αφού προκαλεί μια γαλήνη και ευφορία... δεν είναι τυχαίο που το λένε ναρκωτικό... είναι από τα πιο διάσημα χαπάκια.. είναι το λεγόμενο αλκοολ σε χάπι... όπως και να έχει κανε υπομονή με το bespar ίσος σου φέρει στις αρχές διαφορες ελαφριές παρενέργειες το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι μια έτσι ήπια ζαλάδα και ελαφριά υπνηλία και πόνος στην κοιλια.. όμως δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι μπορείς να τρως κάτι όταν πονάει το στομάχι σου. κανε υπομονή και θα δεις σε ένα μηνα πως θα πας με το bespar. σκέφτομαι να το πάρω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο μπας και κόψω το xanax..


Άκη πως πας; παίρνεις ακόμα το ladose ή το σταμάτησες;

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη ή διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*. είναι παρα πολύ ελαφρύ φάρμακο.. όμως ύπαρξη μια πιθανότητα μέσα στο μηνα να κάνει δουλειά.. εγώ δεν το έχω πάρει ακόμα... ο γιατρός δεν μου το προτείνει και μου δίνει με άνεση το xanax που είναι ένα αγχολυτικό το οποιο είναι όντως αποτελεσματικό αλλα δυνατό..! και εθιστικο αφού προκαλεί μια γαλήνη και ευφορία... δεν είναι τυχαίο που το λένε ναρκωτικό... είναι από τα πιο διάσημα χαπάκια.. είναι το λεγόμενο αλκοολ σε χάπι... όπως και να έχει κανε υπομονή με το bespar ίσος σου φέρει στις αρχές διαφορες ελαφριές παρενέργειες το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι μια έτσι ήπια ζαλάδα και ελαφριά υπνηλία και πόνος στην κοιλια.. όμως δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι μπορείς να τρως κάτι όταν πονάει το στομάχι σου. κανε υπομονή και θα δεις σε ένα μηνα πως θα πας με το bespar. σκέφτομαι να το πάρω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο μπας και κόψω το xanax..


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα σας πρότεινα το bespar. Παίρνω 20 mg τη μέρα (η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη δοσολογία είναι 40 mg ημερισίως) και δε με έχει βοηθήσει καθόλου με το άγχος όπως έγραψα και στο αρχικό μου ποστ. Τώρα αν μακροχρόνια λειτουργεί δεν ξέρω, εγώ το παίρνω κοντά 2μηνο και τζίφος. Παρενέργειες δεν αντιμετώπισα, μόνο τον φρικτό πονόκοιλο τώρα (μάλλον φταίει και η αντιβίωση που πίνω). Το xanax το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά όχι με παρατεταμένη χρήση και όντως είναι σαν ναρκωτικό.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.. 
> Προβληματικια δεν είσαι απλά αντιμετωπίζεις όπως όλοι μας μια άσχημη φάση τής ζωής μας ...δεν θα ήμαστε για πάντα έτσι όλα αυτά θα αποτελούν παρελθόν..
> Απλά πρέπει να πιστέψουμε στον εαυτό μας αυτό θέλει κ αυτός να μας δείξει με τον τρόπο του ότι έχει πολλές δυνατότητες... γι'αυτό τραβάμε αυτά που τραβάμε κ το αφήνουμε σε τρίτους να μας βοηθήσουν.... 
> Εγώ έβαλα πείσμα να προχωρήσω την ζωή μου δεν έμαθα ποτέ να κοιτάω πίσω ..
> Εχω βάλει στόχους κ μέσα σε αυτούς είναι κ η οικογένεια που θέλω να δημιουργήσω..
> Η πρώτη φορά ίσως ήταν λαθος μου ..
> Δεν τα παρατάω όμως εδώ μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο σκοπός μου...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εύχομαι να αποκτήσετε την οικογένεια που ονειρεύεστε.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Εύχομαι να αποκτήσετε την οικογένεια που ονειρεύεστε.


Σε ευχαριστώ ολόψυχα..
Ευχωμαι κ σε εσένα γρήγορη ανάρρωση και να μην το ξανά ζήσεις ποτέ αυτό..
Είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρεισε τόσο νέα ..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Σε ευχαριστώ ολόψυχα..
> Ευχωμαι κ σε εσένα γρήγορη ανάρρωση και να μην το ξανά ζήσεις ποτέ αυτό..
> Είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρεισε τόσο νέα ..
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Να στε καλά.

----------


## akis1

> Άκη πως πας; παίρνεις ακόμα το ladose ή το σταμάτησες;
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


περνώ 10mg μονο... και κάνει τρομερή κατασταλτική δράση στο άγχος σε εμενα.. αλλα δεν έχω φύγει εντελώς ακόμα από αυτή την ήπια κατάθλιψη.. βαριέμαι συνεχώς να κάνω πράγματα θέλω να κάθομαι συνεχεια.. και πριν έτσι ήμουνα και τώρα έτσι είμαι.. απλά ελάχιστα λίγο καλύτερα. γενικά δεν ξέρω ρε γαμώτο κάθομαι συνεχεια και παρόλο που τρώω χάνω κιλά έτσι στο άκυρο... έχει πάνω από 10 μήνες που έχω κόψη το cipralex και άρχισα να λιώνω σιγά-σιγά. έχασα 25 κιλά σε 1 μηνα τρωγοντας σουβλάκια... είχα ένα στομάχι χαλια διαρια-εμετούς και έντονες ζαλάδες.. παρόλο που το έκοψα σταδιακά.. αφού μόλις το έκοψα έγινα άλλος άνθρωπος... ξεπριστικα εντελώς.. και τώρα αυτή την στιγμή έχω χάσει 36 κιλα ακριβώς...! έχω κάνει εξέτασης και είμαι καλά... και πραγματικά τώρα τρώω σοκολάτες burger και ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς και κιλό δεν περνώ με τίποτα...!!! όλοι έχουνε πάθει πλακα που με είδανε μισό σε τόσο λίγο χρονικό διάστημα...! και τώρα με το ladose λένε ότι δεν παίρνεις κιλά.. και εγώ έχω τσακίσει τα caprice μπας και πάρω κάνα κιλό...! χαχαχα

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα σας πρότεινα το bespar. Παίρνω 20 mg τη μέρα (η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη δοσολογία είναι 40 mg ημερισίως) και δε με έχει βοηθήσει καθόλου με το άγχος όπως έγραψα και στο αρχικό μου ποστ. Τώρα αν μακροχρόνια λειτουργεί δεν ξέρω, εγώ το παίρνω κοντά 2μηνο και τζίφος. Παρενέργειες δεν αντιμετώπισα, μόνο τον φρικτό πονόκοιλο τώρα (μάλλον φταίει και η αντιβίωση που πίνω). Το xanax το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά όχι με παρατεταμένη χρήση και όντως είναι σαν ναρκωτικό.


καλε... μιλα στον ενικό... 25χρόνον είμαι χαχαχα

εγώ 40mg θα ξεκινήσω κατευθείαν μαζί με cbd και ladose θα έχω αποτέλεσμα...! το bespar από 40mg και πάνω προκαλεί μια ελαφριά κατασταλτική δράση οποτε λογικό να μην νιώθεις κάποια αλλαγή πάνω σου. συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό που στο πρότεινε να δεις τι θα σου πει.. μήπως πάρεις 40mg είναι άφοβο το χαπάκι αυτό...! εγώ xanax περνώ 1 χρόνο τώρα συνεχεια... 

και δεν κόβετε.... grrrrr αλλα κατάφερα να το μειώσω στο μισό 0.25την ημερα.. και πως το κατάφερα? πίνοντας καφέ....! όσο περίεργο και αν σου φαίνεται :P

----------


## Nikselfie

> περνώ 10mg μονο... και κάνει τρομερή κατασταλτική δράση στο άγχος σε εμενα.. αλλα δεν έχω φύγει εντελώς ακόμα από αυτή την ήπια κατάθλιψη.. βαριέμαι συνεχώς να κάνω πράγματα θέλω να κάθομαι συνεχεια.. και πριν έτσι ήμουνα και τώρα έτσι είμαι.. απλά ελάχιστα λίγο καλύτερα. γενικά δεν ξέρω ρε γαμώτο κάθομαι συνεχεια και παρόλο που τρώω χάνω κιλά έτσι στο άκυρο... έχει πάνω από 10 μήνες που έχω κόψη το cipralex και άρχισα να λιώνω σιγά-σιγά. έχασα 25 κιλά σε 1 μηνα τρωγοντας σουβλάκια... είχα ένα στομάχι χαλια διαρια-εμετούς και έντονες ζαλάδες.. παρόλο που το έκοψα σταδιακά.. αφού μόλις το έκοψα έγινα άλλος άνθρωπος... ξεπριστικα εντελώς.. και τώρα αυτή την στιγμή έχω χάσει 36 κιλα ακριβώς...! έχω κάνει εξέτασης και είμαι καλά... και πραγματικά τώρα τρώω σοκολάτες burger και ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς και κιλό δεν περνώ με τίποτα...!!! όλοι έχουνε πάθει πλακα που με είδανε μισό σε τόσο λίγο χρονικό διάστημα...! και τώρα με το ladose λένε ότι δεν παίρνεις κιλά.. και εγώ έχω τσακίσει τα caprice μπας και πάρω κάνα κιλό...! χαχαχα


Το cipralex δημιουργούσε το πρήξιμο γι' αυτό. Όταν τα κόβεις επανερχεσαι στα κιλά σου, αν έχεις πάρει, τα χάνεις.
Κοίτα από ενέργεια δεν περιμένω πολλά από τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.Επειδη κάνουν αγχολυση ριχνουν τους ρυθμούς μας καπως. Εγώ διαφορά έχω δει πιο πολύ στο άγχος.Δεν αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό, δεν κλαιω το ιδιο. Την παλευω δλδ ενώ πριν το χαπι είμαι σε περίεργη κατάσταση από το άγχος.Δεν μπορώ να κάνω απλά πράγματα.

Τώρα το θέμα να σε ανεβάσει, εξαρταται κ από σένα έτσι, αν γενικά δεν είσαι πολύ ενεργητικος ώς ανθρωπος, μην περιμενεις να σε απογειώσει(παρόλο που έχω δει κ ανθρώπους να τους ανεβάζουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά).
Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω πιο πολύ θέληση να κάνω πράγματα, αλλά αφού λειτουργούμε στη καθημερινότητα κ δεν κολλάει το μυαλό συνέχεια σε χαζομάρες, δόξα τω θεώ να λέμε.

Εσύ δεν ελεγες ότι σου ανεβαζουν τη λιμπιντο; η κάτι τετοιο.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> καλε... μιλα στον ενικό... 25χρόνον είμαι χαχαχα
> 
> εγώ 40mg θα ξεκινήσω κατευθείαν μαζί με cbd και ladose θα έχω αποτέλεσμα...! το bespar από 40mg και πάνω προκαλεί μια ελαφριά κατασταλτική δράση οποτε λογικό να μην νιώθεις κάποια αλλαγή πάνω σου. συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό που στο πρότεινε να δεις τι θα σου πει.. μήπως πάρεις 40mg είναι άφοβο το χαπάκι αυτό...! εγώ xanax περνώ 1 χρόνο τώρα συνεχεια... 
> 
> και δεν κόβετε.... grrrrr αλλα κατάφερα να το μειώσω στο μισό 0.25την ημερα.. και πως το κατάφερα? πίνοντας καφέ....! όσο περίεργο και αν σου φαίνεται :P


Χαχαχα οκ για τον ενικό. Πρέπει όντως να συζητήσω με τον γιατρό για τη δοσολογία αφού το bespar πρέπει να λειτουργήσει. Δεν έχω εξάλλου περιθώρια για περιττά φάρμακα διότι έχω ταλαιπωρήσει ήδη αρκετά το στομάχι και το συκώτι μου με τη μακροχρόνια χρήση αναλγητικών. 
Με το ladose έχει βελτιωθεί καθόλου η διάθεσή σου?

----------


## akis1

> Το cipralex δημιουργούσε το πρήξιμο γι' αυτό. Όταν τα κόβεις επανερχεσαι στα κιλά σου, αν έχεις πάρει, τα χάνεις.
> Κοίτα από ενέργεια δεν περιμένω πολλά από τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.Επειδη κάνουν αγχολυση ριχνουν τους ρυθμούς μας καπως. Εγώ διαφορά έχω δει πιο πολύ στο άγχος.Δεν αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό, δεν κλαιω το ιδιο. Την παλευω δλδ ενώ πριν το χαπι είμαι σε περίεργη κατάσταση από το άγχος.Δεν μπορώ να κάνω απλά πράγματα.
> 
> Τώρα το θέμα να σε ανεβάσει, εξαρταται κ από σένα έτσι, αν γενικά δεν είσαι πολύ ενεργητικος ώς ανθρωπος, μην περιμενεις να σε απογειώσει(παρόλο που έχω δει κ ανθρώπους να τους ανεβάζουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά).
> Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω πιο πολύ θέληση να κάνω πράγματα, αλλά αφού λειτουργούμε στη καθημερινότητα κ δεν κολλάει το μυαλό συνέχεια σε χαζομάρες, δόξα τω θεώ να λέμε.
> 
> Εσύ δεν ελεγες ότι σου ανεβαζουν τη λιμπιντο; η κάτι τετοιο.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ναι η libito είναι αυξημένη συνεχεια... και είναι παράξενο.. γιατί οποτε περνώ το χαπάκι έχω στύση για τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες.. το είπα στον γιατρό και λέει μην αγχώνεσαι απλά σου πειράζει τις ορμόνες και σου κάνει τέτοιες παρενέργειες... αν δεν περάσει λέει το συζητάμε... καλά δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο αλλα είναι εντελώς κουλό... άλλη θα πετάγανε από την χαρά τους με αυτό.. αλλα ειλικρινά όταν είχα κόψει το cipralex θυμάμαι έκανα 8-9 ώρες sex με την κοπέλα μου... μιλάμε το είχαμε πάει σε άλλο επίπεδο... 

τωρα εχει 7μηνες που χορισαμε μετα απο 2χρονια σχεσης.. ο λογος ητανε το xanax... με εκανε να μην εσθανομαι τιποτα για την κοπελα που αγαπουσα πραγματικα... και τιν ξεχασα μεσα σε λιγες μερες εντελως...

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχα οκ για τον ενικό. Πρέπει όντως να συζητήσω με τον γιατρό για τη δοσολογία αφού το bespar πρέπει να λειτουργήσει. Δεν έχω εξάλλου περιθώρια για περιττά φάρμακα διότι έχω ταλαιπωρήσει ήδη αρκετά το στομάχι και το συκώτι μου με τη μακροχρόνια χρήση αναλγητικών. 
> Με το ladose έχει βελτιωθεί καθόλου η διάθεσή σου?


έχει βελτιωθεί κατά 40% η διάθεση μου..ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με καφέ σε κάνει να πετάς...! αλλα άλλες φορες μπορεί να σε ρίχνει πολύ και άλλες να σε ανεβάζει... είναι λίγο παράξενο χαπάκι.. αλλα το συνεχίζω να δούμε... δεν παθαίνω κρίσης πανικού πλέον και αυτό είναι ένα θετικό...

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> έχει βελτιωθεί κατά 40% η διάθεση μου..ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με καφέ σε κάνει να πετάς...! αλλα άλλες φορες μπορεί να σε ρίχνει πολύ και άλλες να σε ανεβάζει... είναι λίγο παράξενο χαπάκι.. αλλα το συνεχίζω να δούμε... δεν παθαίνω κρίσης πανικού πλέον και αυτό είναι ένα θετικό...


Δημιουργεί υπερένταση το ladose και για αυτό ο γιατρός σου δίνει και ηρεμιστικά?

----------


## Nikselfie

> ναι η libito είναι αυξημένη συνεχεια... και είναι παράξενο.. γιατί οποτε περνώ το χαπάκι έχω στύση για τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες.. το είπα στον γιατρό και λέει μην αγχώνεσαι απλά σου πειράζει τις ορμόνες και σου κάνει τέτοιες παρενέργειες... αν δεν περάσει λέει το συζητάμε... καλά δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο αλλα είναι εντελώς κουλό... άλλη θα πετάγανε από την χαρά τους με αυτό.. αλλα ειλικρινά όταν είχα κόψει το cipralex θυμάμαι έκανα 8-9 ώρες sex με την κοπέλα μου... μιλάμε το είχαμε πάει σε άλλο επίπεδο... 
> 
> τωρα εχει 7μηνες που χορισαμε μετα απο 2χρονια σχεσης.. ο λογος ητανε το xanax... με εκανε να μην εσθανομαι τιποτα για την κοπελα που αγαπουσα πραγματικα... και τιν ξεχασα μεσα σε λιγες μερες εντελως...


Όντως είναι παράξενο γιατί αυτά τα φάρμακα μειώνουν τη λιμπιντο, δεν την αυξανουν.Ισως έχεις κάποια προδιάθεση από μόνος σου κ οντως σου πειράζει καποιες ορμονες.

Το ladose λογικό είναι να σου έχει κόψει την ορεξη κ να μην παίρνεις κιλά, το κάνει αυτό σε ορισμένους.Μαλιστα, το ίδιο φάρμακο το χορηγούν και κατά της βουλιμιας.

Τώρα για το ζαναξ δε νομίζω να σε έχει κανει τόσο απαθη σε σημείο να μη νιώθεις κάτι.Εμένα φαντάσου σπάνια με πιανει.Μακαρι να με έκανε έτσι ώρες ώρες. Το παίρνεις σε μεγάλη ποσότητα;
Σκέψου ότι δεν έχει μεγάλη ζωή μέσα στο οργανισμό για να σε κάνει έτσι.Αποβάλλεται πολύ γρήγορα. Εκτος κι αν το παίρνεις με τις χουφτες.

Εμένα μου έχουν πει ότι είναι ελαφρύ χαπι(στις χαμηλες δόσεις του) αλλα φοβερά εθιστικό γι' αυτό δεν συνίσταται για μακροχρόνια χρήση. 
Εμένα παντως σαν να μην με πιανε ώρες ώρες.Τι το παίρνα τι δεν το παιρνα το ίδιο.
Δε λειτουργεί και το placebo effect με μας ρε γαμωτο.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Δημιουργεί υπερένταση το ladose και για αυτό ο γιατρός σου δίνει και ηρεμιστικά?


όχι τα έπαιρνα από πριν τα xanax.. αλλα γενικά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά πάντα τα δίνουνε με ένα ηρεμιστικό για να αποφύγουμε τις παρενέργειες στην αρχή...

----------


## akis1

> Όντως είναι παράξενο γιατί αυτά τα φάρμακα μειώνουν τη λιμπιντο, δεν την αυξανουν.Ισως έχεις κάποια προδιάθεση από μόνος σου κ οντως σου πειράζει καποιες ορμονες.
> 
> Το ladose λογικό είναι να σου έχει κόψει την ορεξη κ να μην παίρνεις κιλά, το κάνει αυτό σε ορισμένους.Μαλιστα, το ίδιο φάρμακο το χορηγούν και κατά της βουλιμιας.
> 
> Τώρα για το ζαναξ δε νομίζω να σε έχει κανει τόσο απαθη σε σημείο να μη νιώθεις κάτι.Εμένα φαντάσου σπάνια με πιανει.Μακαρι να με έκανε έτσι ώρες ώρες. Το παίρνεις σε μεγάλη ποσότητα;
> Σκέψου ότι δεν έχει μεγάλη ζωή μέσα στο οργανισμό για να σε κάνει έτσι.Αποβάλλεται πολύ γρήγορα. Εκτος κι αν το παίρνεις με τις χουφτες.
> 
> Εμένα μου έχουν πει ότι είναι ελαφρύ χαπι(στις χαμηλες δόσεις του) αλλα φοβερά εθιστικό γι' αυτό δεν συνίσταται για μακροχρόνια χρήση. 
> Εμένα παντως σαν να μην με πιανε ώρες ώρες.Τι το παίρνα τι δεν το παιρνα το ίδιο.
> ...


εχω παρει τρελες δοσολογιες xanax... 12mg την ημερα επερνα σε μια φαση... και τωρα μονο 0.25 και με πιανει τρελη μαστουρα... τι να πω... απο τοτε που περνω το ladose ολα με πιανουνε πιο πολυ :P

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> όχι τα έπαιρνα από πριν τα xanax.. αλλα γενικά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά πάντα τα δίνουνε με ένα ηρεμιστικό για να αποφύγουμε τις παρενέργειες στην αρχή...


Σόρρυ αν σε ζάλισα με τις ερωτήσεις αλλά σκοπεύω να επισκεφτώ κάποιον ειδικό και προσπαθώ να προετοιμαστώ ψυχολογικά σε περίπτωση που μου συνταγογραφήσει αντικαταθλιπτικά. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## Nikselfie

> Δημιουργεί υπερένταση το ladose και για αυτό ο γιατρός σου δίνει και ηρεμιστικά?


Συνήθως γράφουν οι γιατροί ηρεμιστικα σε ασθενείς που μόλις ξεκινούν αντικαταθλιπτικά για δύο λόγους =

1) τα αντικαταθλιπτικά θέλουν περιπου 4 βδομάδες να δράσουν κ γι' αυτό καποιος με άγχος παίρνει κ αγχολυτικό που έχουν άμεση δράση, για λίγο όμως διάστημα μέχρι να πιάσουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά 

2)στην αρχή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μπορει να εμφανισουν καποιες ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες πχ ταχυκαρδία γιατί ξαφνικα ο εγκέφαλος αποδιοργανωνεται με την αλλαγή που συντελείται οταν μπαίνει η δραστική ουσία στον οργανισμο. Και δεδομένου ότι ακόμα τα χάπια δεν έχουν αναπτύξει τη θεραπευτική τους δράση,μπορει να αισθάνεσαι χειρότερα (σε ορισμενους όπως κ σε μένα ισχύει το ότι γίνεσαι χειρότερα προτού γίνεις καλύτερα). Έτσι, τα αγχολυτικα βοηθούν σε αυτή τη κατάσταση μέχρι να υποχωρησουν οι παρενέργειες κ να αρχίσει να δρα το χαπι( καποιοι σε αυτό το στάδιο τα παρατανε αλλά θέλει υπομονή για να λειτουργησει το αντικαταθλιπτικό κ να το δεχτεί ο οργανισμός).

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Συνήθως γράφουν οι γιατροί ηρεμιστικα σε ασθενείς που μόλις ξεκινούν αντικαταθλιπτικά για δύο λόγους =
> 
> 1) τα αντικαταθλιπτικά θέλουν περιπου 4 βδομάδες να δράσουν κ γι' αυτό καποιος με άγχος παίρνει κ αγχολυτικό που έχουν άμεση δράση, για λίγο όμως διάστημα μέχρι να πιάσουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά 
> 
> 2)στην αρχή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μπορει να εμφανισουν καποιες ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες πχ ταχυκαρδία γιατί ξαφνικα ο εγκέφαλος αποδιοργανωνεται με την αλλαγή που συντελείται οταν μπαίνει η δραστική ουσία στον οργανισμο. Και δεδομένου ότι ακόμα τα χάπια δεν έχουν αναπτύξει τη θεραπευτική τους δράση,μπορει να αισθάνεσαι χειρότερα (σε ορισμενους όπως κ σε μένα ισχύει το ότι γίνεσαι χειρότερα προτού γίνεις καλύτερα). Έτσι, τα αγχολυτικα βοηθούν σε αυτή τη κατάσταση μέχρι να υποχωρησουν οι παρενέργειες κ να αρχίσει να δρα το χαπι( καποιοι σε αυτό το στάδιο τα παρατανε αλλά θέλει υπομονή για να λειτουργησει το αντικαταθλιπτικό κ να το δεχτεί ο οργανισμός).
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Nikselfie

> εχω παρει τρελες δοσολογιες xanax... 12mg την ημερα επερνα σε μια φαση... και τωρα μονο 0.25 και με πιανει τρελη μαστουρα... τι να πω... απο τοτε που περνω το ladose ολα με πιανουνε πιο πολυ :P


Ισως περνάς τη φαση προσαρμογής, ειδικά αν τα παίρνεις λίγο καιρό.
Αφού σε πιάνει το ζαναξ των .25 μια χαρά είσαι χαχα.
Πάντως κακα ρε ψέματα αν το παίρνεις λιγότερο από 3-4 βδομάδες και μόνο 10 μγ λογικό να μην έχεις δει βελτίωση στη διάθεσή σου ακόμα.Νομίζω για κατάθλιψη είναι από 20 μγ κ πάνω , πρέπει να το λέει το το χαρτί στο κουτάκι.

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Ισως περνάς τη φαση προσαρμογής, ειδικά αν τα παίρνεις λίγο καιρό.
> Αφού σε πιάνει το ζαναξ των .25 μια χαρά είσαι χαχα.
> Πάντως κακα ρε ψέματα αν το παίρνεις λιγότερο από 3-4 βδομάδες και μόνο 10 μγ λογικό να μην έχεις δει βελτίωση στη διάθεσή σου ακόμα.Νομίζω για κατάθλιψη είναι από 20 μγ κ πάνω , πρέπει να το λέει το το χαρτί στο κουτάκι.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


το περνω 45μερες τωρα.. με 20mg με εκανε χαλια... νυσταζα ακομα και την ημερα.. γενικα αδιαθεσια ενιοθα παρα βελτιοση... σκέψου ότι cipralex αρχικά έπαιρνα 10mg και μετά έπαιρνα μονο 5mg και ήμουνα μια χαρα...!!! το μοναδικο φαρμακο που μου αλλαξε την ζωη... αλλα ταυτοχρονα μου εκανε σοβαρη ζημια στην καρδια... 

αν δεν το σταμάταγα θα βουλώνανε η αρτηρίες στην καρδια... με είχε πειράξει πολύ άσχημα στα 8 χρονια που το έπαιρνα.. αλλα δεν το είχα καταλάβει από ένα triplex επειδή είχα κάτι πόνους μου είπε ο γιατρός να το κόψω... ο καρδιολόγος... ο ψυχίατρος επέμενε ότι δεν έχει παρενέργειες τόσο σοβαρές με την καρδια και επέμενε να το περνώ... ενώ 3 καρδιολόγοι σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο είπανε να το σταματήσω άμεσος...! μερικοί ψυχίατροι είναι πολύ γελοίοι... και λάθος... η καλή ψυχίατροι και η κορυφαίοι ακόμα και διάσημοι λένε όχι στα ηρεμιστικά αλλα δίνουνε σε ασθενής με άγχος αντιψυχωσικά... πράγμα που δεν πήρα ποτε μου.... πλέον αν μου πει κανεις να ακούσω τον γιατρό μου τι φάρμακο να πάρω θα του πω όχι... ξέρω μονος μου τι πρέπει να κάνω πλέον... ευτυχώς είχα γνωρίσει μια κορυφαία ψυχίατρο η οποια μου είχε πει ότι η ψυχιατρική είναι απάτη και πως τα φάρμακα απλά "θολονουνε" το πρόβλημα και σε κάνουνε να αδιαφορείς... αυτή η γιατρός τώρα βρίσκετε στο εξωτερικό αλλα μου άλλαξε την ζωή.... ήτανε η μοναδική που δεν έγραφε αντιψυχωσικά προτιμούσε να παίρνεις 2-3 xanax την μέρα τον 0.5 και όχι αντιψυχωσικά.. ήτανε επίσης η μοναδική που μου έδωσε οδηγίες πως να σταματήσω το xanax ασφαλές χωρίς στερητικά... πραγματικά τέτοιοι γιατροί θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουνε... επίσης στο εξωτερικό σε μερικές χώρες απαραγορευετε να γράψουνε σε ασθενή με έντονο άγχος αντιψυχωσικά... γιατί η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι μπορεί να σου κάνουνε σοβαρή ζημια και να φέρουνε αλλα προβλήματα.... αλλα η κορυφαίοι και διάσημοι ψυχίατροι λένε όχι στις βενζοδιαζεπίνες και ναι στα αντιψυχωσικά... πως είναι δυνατόν να θεωρούνε ασφαλές τα αντιψυχωσικά που είναι θανατηφόρα????? θα μου πεις και το xanax είναι θανατηφόρο... αλλα από συμτώματα στέρησης.. το ίδιο ισχύει και για το αλκοόλ αντίστοιχα... μην τρελαθούμε γιατι ξέρω ανθρώπους που το παίρνουνε κάθε μέρα για να κοιμούνται πάνω από 10 χρονια... και είναι μια χαρά....!!!!

----------


## menis_64

> ναι η libito είναι αυξημένη συνεχεια... και είναι παράξενο.. γιατί οποτε περνώ το χαπάκι έχω στύση για τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες.. το είπα στον γιατρό και λέει μην αγχώνεσαι απλά σου πειράζει τις ορμόνες και σου κάνει τέτοιες παρενέργειες... αν δεν περάσει λέει το συζητάμε... καλά δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο αλλα είναι εντελώς κουλό... άλλη θα πετάγανε από την χαρά τους με αυτό.. αλλα ειλικρινά όταν είχα κόψει το cipralex θυμάμαι έκανα 8-9 ώρες sex με την κοπέλα μου... μιλάμε το είχαμε πάει σε άλλο επίπεδο... 
> 
> τωρα εχει 7μηνες που χορισαμε μετα απο 2χρονια σχεσης.. ο λογος ητανε το xanax... με εκανε να μην εσθανομαι τιποτα για την κοπελα που αγαπουσα πραγματικα... και τιν ξεχασα μεσα σε λιγες μερες εντελως...


Που λες Άκη, το λαντος είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε προκαλεί αυξημένη λίμπιντο λόγο του ότι μειώθηκε το άγχος και νιώθεις πιο ζωντανός και να ζεις.. Το έχω πάθει και εγώ αυτό, αλλά γενικά ύστερα απο κάποια περίοδο θα δεις ότι θα πέσει η λίμπιντο σου αλλά εξαρτάται και από εσένα πόσο θα το καλλιεργήσεις

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Πλάκα πλάκα ο πόνος στην κοιλιά δεν μου έχει περάσει ακόμα. Μαρτυρική νύχτα έβγαλα, και σήμερα είμαι ξαπλωμένη όλη μέρα. Επικοινώνησα τηλεφωνικά με τον δερματολόγο που μου συνέστησε την αντιβίωση και απέκλεισε το ενδεχόμενο αλληλεπίδρασης των φαρμάκων. Επίσης τη συγκεκριμένη αντιβίωση την έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν και ουδέποτε μου δημιούργησε στομαχικά προβλήματα. Άρα, μάλλον πρέπει να ερευνήσω αν ευθύνεται το bespar για τον πονόκοιλο. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος χρήστης bespar που έχει αντιμετωπίσει ανάλογη εμπειρία, παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει γιατί πονάω πολύ και έχω τρομοκρατηθεί. Το πρωί έπαθα κρίση πανικού από τον φόβο.

----------


## elis

Μηπωσ δεν κανει το βεσπαρ για ψυχοσωματικα ρωτα αυτο στο γιατρο σου

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Μηπωσ δεν κανει το βεσπαρ για ψυχοσωματικα ρωτα αυτο στο γιατρο σου


Το bespar είναι αγχολυτικό άρα χρησιμοποιείται για την καταπολέμηση των συμπτωμάτων του άγχους. Θα επικοινωνήσω πάντως και με τον νευρολόγο που μου τα έδωσε για να μου πει τη γνώμη του.

----------


## menis_64

> Το bespar είναι αγχολυτικό άρα χρησιμοποιείται για την καταπολέμηση των συμπτωμάτων του άγχους. Θα επικοινωνήσω πάντως και με τον νευρολόγο που μου τα έδωσε για να μου πει τη γνώμη του.


ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ ηπιο, ειναι σαν βαλεριανα ενα πραγμα... ενας φιλος μου ομως μου ελεγε οτι με το βεσπαρ σε μακροχρονια χρηση εχει βοηθησει πολυ ατομα... δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει κατι τετοιο, απλα αυτος το διαβασε σε κριτικες ατομων... κατα τα αλλα ρε χρυσα γιατι δεν πας λιγο διακοπες? καλοκαιρι ειναι ακομα!

----------


## xristoforos28

Και εγω εχω παει σε 5 ψυχιατρους οι 3 απο τους 5 με γραψαν αντιψυχωσικα...η πρωτη με γραψε risepdal με ειχε κανει φυτο ο αλλος αbilify και αυτος π εχω τωρα με λεει seroguel για το ανχος απο το να περνω xanax καλυτερα serokouel leei

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ ηπιο, ειναι σαν βαλεριανα ενα πραγμα... ενας φιλος μου ομως μου ελεγε οτι με το βεσπαρ σε μακροχρονια χρηση εχει βοηθησει πολυ ατομα... δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει κατι τετοιο, απλα αυτος το διαβασε σε κριτικες ατομων... κατα τα αλλα ρε χρυσα γιατι δεν πας λιγο διακοπες? καλοκαιρι ειναι ακομα!


Χαχαχα, με ποιόν να πάω διακοπές με τον κούκο; Όλοι γραμμένη με έχουν.
Όσο για το bespar το γνωρίζω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ ελαφρύ αλλά αυτό δεν παύει να το καθιστά ενοχλητικό για το στομάχι. Βέβαια αν δεν ευθύνεται το bespar για τον πόνο, τότε τι να πω είναι κάτι γυναικολογικό, παθολογικό; έχω πανικοβληθεί....

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Και εγω εχω παει σε 5 ψυχιατρους οι 3 απο τους 5 με γραψαν αντιψυχωσικα...η πρωτη με γραψε risepdal με ειχε κανει φυτο ο αλλος αbilify και αυτος π εχω τωρα με λεει seroguel για το ανχος απο το να περνω xanax καλυτερα serokouel leei
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Το seroquel δεν είναι για σχιζοφρένεια, μανιοκατάθλιψη κλπ?

----------


## xristoforos28

Γεια σου χρυσα.. εισαι μικρη δεν ξες πολλα αλλα καλυτερα να μην μαθεις και πολλα γιατι ειναι χειροτερα μην ασχολησαι με αυτα και εγω αυτην τν βλακεια εκανα ολο το εψαχνα το θεμα και εγινα χειροτερα...λοιπον το serogeul leei το δινουν σε μικρες δοσεις για ανχος και καταθλιψη...

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Γεια σου χρυσα.. εισαι μικρη δεν ξες πολλα αλλα καλυτερα να μην μαθεις και πολλα γιατι ειναι χειροτερα μην ασχολησαι με αυτα και εγω αυτην τν βλακεια εκανα ολο το εψαχνα το θεμα και εγινα χειροτερα...λοιπον το serogeul leei το δινουν σε μικρες δοσεις για ανχος και καταθλιψη...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Γειά και σε σας. Από συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο που αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα της σχιζοφρένειας ξέρω ότι τα seroquel δίνονται για αυτόν τον λόγο. Τώρα για μικρή δοσολογία δεν ξέρω τη χρησιμότητά του φαρμάκου.
Όσο κι αν θέλω να μην ψάχνομαι, δυστυχώς η αρρωστοφοβία μου δεν με αφήνει...

----------


## xristoforos28

Nai το δινουν και για σχιζοφρενεια σε μεγαλες δοσεις οπως 800 900 mg εγω παιρνω 200 mg..αλλα και παλι φοβαμαι..που περνω τετοια φαρμακα...

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Nai το δινουν και για σχιζοφρενεια σε μεγαλες δοσεις οπως 800 900 mg εγω παιρνω 200 mg..αλλα και παλι φοβαμαι..που περνω τετοια φαρμακα...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Το συζητήσατε με τον γιατρό σας; ίσως βρείτε μια πιο εναλλακτική λύση χωρίς να ταλαιπωρείστε.

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε μιλα μ στο ενικο δν μ αρεσει ο πληθυντικος σιγα δν εχουμε και με μεγαλη διαφορα 29 ειμαι...το συζητησα πολλες φορες εχω αλλαξει γιατρους κ αυτο π καταλαβα ειναι οτι ουτε αυτοι ξερουν και πολλα πειραματα κανουν να δουν ποιο θα σε πιασει.μ

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ε μιλα μ στο ενικο δν μ αρεσει ο πληθυντικος σιγα δν εχουμε και με μεγαλη διαφορα 29 ειμαι...το συζητησα πολλες φορες εχω αλλαξει γιατρους κ αυτο π καταλαβα ειναι οτι ουτε αυτοι ξερουν και πολλα πειραματα κανουν να δουν ποιο θα σε πιασει.μ
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Οκ για τον ενικό ☺. Μόνος σου προσπαθείς να αυτοβοηθηθείς?

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε προσπαθω κανω γυμναστικη κανω ποδηλατο βγαινω προσπαθω να φερω τ μυαλο στα ισα του αλλα ειναι δυσκολο γαμωτο

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ε προσπαθω κανω γυμναστικη κανω ποδηλατο βγαινω προσπαθω να φερω τ μυαλο στα ισα του αλλα ειναι δυσκολο γαμωτο
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο... κι εμένα όλα μου φαίνονται βουνό αλλά αν δεν το παλέψουμε πάντα στο ίδιο χάος θα ζούμε και είμαστε νέοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## xristoforos28

Ακριβως ετσι το παλευω τ αλλο να κανω..εχει 2 χρονια και τωρα..πριν μια χαρα ημουν ολα καλα ηταν...ξεκινησε με κρισεις πανικου και μετα η καταθλιψη..εσυ τι εχεις ειπες?

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Ακριβως ετσι το παλευω τ αλλο να κανω..εχει 2 χρονια και τωρα..πριν μια χαρα ημουν ολα καλα ηταν...ξεκινησε με κρισεις πανικου και μετα η καταθλιψη..εσυ τι εχεις ειπες?
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή,κατάθλιψη και παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού.

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτο ακριβως με μενα + οτι εχω εμμονες ιδεες.οτι δν ειμαι καλα και κ εχει κολλησει τ μυαλο μ

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Αυτο ακριβως με μενα + οτι εχω εμμονες ιδεες.οτι δν ειμαι καλα και κ εχει κολλησει τ μυαλο μ
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Τα ίδια κι εγώ, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω. Μόνο τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια ταλαιπωρείσαι ή και νωρίτερα;

----------


## xristoforos28

Oxi τα τελευταια 2 με 3 χρονια κοντα πριν δν ηξερα τι θα πει ττ απο αυτα...εκανα τν βλακεια και τ ψαξα

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Oxi τα τελευταια 2 με 3 χρονια κοντα πριν δν ηξερα τι θα πει ττ απο αυτα...εκανα τν βλακεια και τ ψαξα
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εμένα η όλη ιστορία ξεκίνησε πριν 5 χρόνια αλλά σε ηπιότερη μορφή. Τώρα έχω καταστραφεί....

----------


## xristoforos28

Σε στειλα πμ αν θες να μιλησουμε

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## deleted-member210119a

> Συνήθως γράφουν οι γιατροί ηρεμιστικα σε ασθενείς που μόλις ξεκινούν αντικαταθλιπτικά για δύο λόγους =
> 
> 1) τα αντικαταθλιπτικά θέλουν περιπου 4 βδομάδες να δράσουν κ γι' αυτό καποιος με άγχος παίρνει κ αγχολυτικό που έχουν άμεση δράση, για λίγο όμως διάστημα μέχρι να πιάσουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά 
> 
> 2)στην αρχή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μπορει να εμφανισουν καποιες ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες πχ ταχυκαρδία γιατί ξαφνικα ο εγκέφαλος αποδιοργανωνεται με την αλλαγή που συντελείται οταν μπαίνει η δραστική ουσία στον οργανισμο. Και δεδομένου ότι ακόμα τα χάπια δεν έχουν αναπτύξει τη θεραπευτική τους δράση,μπορει να αισθάνεσαι χειρότερα (σε ορισμενους όπως κ σε μένα ισχύει το ότι γίνεσαι χειρότερα προτού γίνεις καλύτερα). Έτσι, τα αγχολυτικα βοηθούν σε αυτή τη κατάσταση μέχρι να υποχωρησουν οι παρενέργειες κ να αρχίσει να δρα το χαπι( καποιοι σε αυτό το στάδιο τα παρατανε αλλά θέλει υπομονή για να λειτουργησει το αντικαταθλιπτικό κ να το δεχτεί ο οργανισμός).
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αυτο το εκαναν παλια. Πλεον η νεα ταση ειναι να σου δινουν και μικρη ποσοτητα αντιψυχωτικου μαζι με το αντικαταθλιπτικο και στο κρατανε για ολη τη διαρκεια της θεραπειας, για να μην σου δωσουν ηρεμιστικα και παθεις εξαρτηση και καλα. Λες και τα αντιψυχωτικα κοβονται ευκολα!

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Σε στειλα πμ αν θες να μιλησουμε
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Το έλαβα αλλά είμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ και δεν ξέρω πώς να σου απαντήσω.

----------


## akis1

δεν βρηκα τον γιατρο μου... αλλα πηγα στο φαρμακειο και πηρα το to bespar καταφερα και ειμαι μονο με 0.25mg xanax δεν ξερω πως συνεβη αυτο... αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος με το ladose βρισκω τον ευατο μου...ταυτοχρονα εγω ατμιζω και cbd kai αυτο με εχει βοηθηση παρα πολυ... το bespar νομιζω πως ειναι μια καλη επιλογη για αυτο το ελαφρη ανχος που εχω τωρα.. ξεκινησα με 2x20mg

αν και πιστευω και χαμομιλη και τιλιο αν πινεις καθε μερα το ανχος θα βελτιοθει... αλλα ειμαστε χαζοι εμεις... δεν πινουμε τσαι... η γιατροι λένε δεν κανει τιποτα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> δεν βρηκα τον γιατρο μου... αλλα πηγα στο φαρμακειο και πηρα το to bespar καταφερα και ειμαι μονο με 0.25mg xanax δεν ξερω πως συνεβη αυτο... αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος με το ladose βρισκω τον ευατο μου...ταυτοχρονα εγω ατμιζω και cbd kai αυτο με εχει βοηθηση παρα πολυ... το bespar νομιζω πως ειναι μια καλη επιλογη για αυτο το ελαφρη ανχος που εχω τωρα.. ξεκινησα με 2x20mg
> 
> αν και πιστευω και χαμομιλη και τιλιο αν πινεις καθε μερα το ανχος θα βελτιοθει... αλλα ειμαστε χαζοι εμεις... δεν πινουμε τσαι... η γιατροι λένε δεν κανει τιποτα...


Ελπίζω το bespar να σε πιάσει, γιατι εμένα εδώ και 2 μήνες τζίφος... Βέβαια παίρνεις τη διπλάσια δόση από μενα οπότε μπορεί να είναι πιο δραστικό.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και πάλι. Το bespar το έκοψα τελικά γιατί δε βοηθούσε καθόλου και θεωρώ άσκοπο να παίρνω φάρμακα αν δε μου προσφέρουν κάτι.
Επειδή οι πονοκέφαλοί μου είναι πολύ έντονοι τις τελευταίες μέρες σκέφτομαι να επισκεφτώ έναν πολύ καλό νευρολόγο στην πόλη μου για να με κατευθύνει πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα (η τελευταία φορά που έκανα μαγνητική ήταν πριν 3 χρόνια). Ανησυχώ μήπως εν τέλει μου συμβαίνει κάτι σοβαρό. Ποια η γνώμη σας?

----------


## elis

Χρυσα θα σου πω κατι και ρωτα γιατρο οσοι εχουν εντονη δραστηριοτητα σωματικη δηλαδη εγω οταν μαζευω ελιεσ οχτω ωρεσ ειμαι ορθιοσ κουβαλαω κ χτυπαω το δεντρο να πεσουν οι ελιεσ οπωσ καταλαβαινεισ το σωμα οι μυσ τραυματιζονται κανουν φλεγμονεσ κλπ εγω χτυπαω ντεπον με μυοχαλαρωτικο για να μπορεσω να σηκωθω την αλλη μερα απο το κρεβατι δε φανταζεσαι για τη καταπονηση μιλαμε

----------


## akis1

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και πάλι. Το bespar το έκοψα τελικά γιατί δε βοηθούσε καθόλου και θεωρώ άσκοπο να παίρνω φάρμακα αν δε μου προσφέρουν κάτι.
> Επειδή οι πονοκέφαλοί μου είναι πολύ έντονοι τις τελευταίες μέρες σκέφτομαι να επισκεφτώ έναν πολύ καλό νευρολόγο στην πόλη μου για να με κατευθύνει πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα (η τελευταία φορά που έκανα μαγνητική ήταν πριν 3 χρόνια). Ανησυχώ μήπως εν τέλει μου συμβαίνει κάτι σοβαρό. Ποια η γνώμη σας?


χρυσά μου... η δοσολογία που παίρνεις είναι πολύ μικρή... λογικό να μην σου κάνει κάτι... αν και το bespar είναι ήπιο αγχολυτικό.. για την περίπτωση σου κανονικά θα χρειαζότανε ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό.. αλλα ξέρεις κάτι? να μην πάρεις... όσο για τον πονοκέφαλο είναι από το άγχος... ανησυχείς άδικα... θα τρέχεις να κανεις μαγνητική για να επιβεβαιωθείς ότι δεν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό... πριν 3 χρονια είχες κάνει μαγνητική όπως είπες... δεν είναι ανάγκη να κανεις ξανά... άσε που δεν θα στην γράψει ο γιατρός επειδή το θες εσύ...


*Η Ιατρική Χρήση της Κάνναβης σε 41 σελίδες || ελεύθερο για download
*

https://cannabisnews.gr/elemental-we...se-41-selides/ 

και εδω ερευνες... 

https://cannabisnews.gr/pagkosmios-o...kannavidiolis/ 

https://cannabisnews.gr/i-kannavi-os...o-tou-agchous/

https://cannabisnews.gr/erevna-h-kan...sis-tou-fovou/
https://cannabisnews.gr/kannavi-kai-katathlipsi/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRetX0kGOw8


Οι Παρενέργειες στο Έλαιο Κανναβιδιόλης (CBD)
https://cannabisnews.gr/oi-parenerge...avidiolis-cbd/

να ξέρετε κάθε ψυχίατρος θα σας πει τα χειρότερα για το cbd.. η στην καλλίτερη περίπτωση να μην γνωρίζει... και να μην σας δώσει απάντηση... άλλη μπορεί να σας πούνε ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει paranoia τρελα και άλλες βλακείες... αυτό μπορεί να το προκαλέσουνε τα ίδια φάρμακα που δίνουνε στον κόσμο και όχι η θεραπευτική κάνναβη...!!! για την thc όπως γνωρίζουμε είναι μια ψυχοτρόπος ουσία σε πολύ μικρές δόσης σε συνδυασμό με cbd έχει δείξει ότι είναι αγχολυτική... όμως επειδή η thc όπως είπα είναι ψυχότροπη ουσία αν κάποιος έχει κρίσης πανικού και πάρει thc θα γίνει χειρότερα... θέλει ειδική καθοδήγηση από εξειδικευμένο γιατρό... γιαυτο προτείνουμε ανεπιφύλακτα και χωρίς φόβο το CBD... γιατί είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο τις thc... με λίγα λόγια έχει όλες τις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες και τα τερπενια τα οποια είναι τα εξής..



Τα Τερπένια της Κάνναβης

Μυρσένιο (Myrcene)

Το μυρσένιο είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο τερπένιο που περιέχει η κάνναβη. Το άρωμά του κι η γήινη γεύση του θυμίζουν μόσχο και γαρύφαλλο.

Το μυρσένιο βρίσκεται στο έλαιο λυκίσκου, στα εσπεριδοειδή, στα φύλλα δάφνης, στον ευκάλυπτο, στο άγριο θυμάρι, στο λεμόνι και πολλά άλλα φυτά.

Ένα υψηλό επίπεδο μυρσενίου στην κάνναβη (συνήθως πάνω από το 0,5%) έχει συχνά ως αποτέλεσμα την κατάσταση “couch-lock”. Όταν ο χρήστης βρεθεί σε αυτήν πρακτικά είναι πολύ “φτιαγμένος” για να σηκωθεί από τον καναπέ και να λειτουργήσει κανονικά, εξού και ο όρος που θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί ως «κλειδωμένος στον καναπέ” .

Το μυρσένιο είναι ένα ισχυρό αναλγητικό, αντιφλεγμονώδες, αντιβιοτικό και αντι-μεταλλαξιογόνο.



Πινένιο (Pinene)

Το πινένιο έχει διακριτικά αρώματα από πεύκο και έλατο. Υπάρχουν δύο δομικά ισομερή του πινένιου που απαντώνται στη φύση: το α-πινένιο και το β-πινένιο. Και οι δύο μορφές βρίσκονται σε μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα στη ρητίνη του πεύκου.

Το πινένιο χρησιμοποιείται στην ιατρική ως αντιφλεγμονώδες, αποχρεμπτικό, βρογχοδιασταλτικό και τοπικό αντισηπτικό. Μάλιστα το α-πινένιο είναι μια φυσική ένωση που απομονώνεται από το έλαιο πευκοβελόνας και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ως αντικαρκινικός παράγοντας στην παραδοσιακή κινεζική ιατρική για πολλά χρόνια.

Λιμονένιο (Limonene)

Το λιμονένιο είναι μία από τις δύο κύριες ενώσεις που σχηματίζονται από το πινένιο. Όπως υποδηλώνει το όνομα, οι ποικιλίες με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε λιμονένιο έχουν ισχυρές μυρωδιές εσπεριδοειδών όπως πορτοκάλια, λεμόνια και λάϊμ.

Οι ποικιλίες με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε λιμονένιο δημιουργούν μια γενική άνοδο στη διάθεση.

Το λιμονένιο απορροφάται έντονα από την εισπνοή και εμφανίζεται γρήγορα στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος. Βοηθά στην απορρόφηση άλλων τερπενίων μέσω του δέρματος και άλλων σωματικών ιστών.

Είναι τεκμηριωμένο ότι το λιμονένιο καταστέλλει την ανάπτυξη πολλών ειδών μυκήτων και βακτηριδίων.

Το λιμονένιο επίσης πιθανολογείται ότι είναι ευεργετικό στην προστασία από διάφορους καρκίνους.

Το στοματικά χορηγούμενο λιμονένιο υπόκειται σήμερα σε κλινικές δοκιμές στη θεραπεία του καρκίνου του μαστού ενώ έχει επίσης ανακαλυφθεί ότι συμβάλλει και στην απώλεια βάρους.

Καρυοφυλλένιο (Caryophyllene)

Το βήτα-καρυοφυλλένιο είναι ένα τερπένιο που βρίσκεται σε πολλά φυτά όπως τον βασιλικό Ταϊλάνδης, στο γαρύφαλλο, στα φύλλα κανέλλας και στο μαύρο πιπέρι και σε μικρές ποσότητες στην λεβάντα. Το άρωμά του έχει περιγραφεί ως πιπερώδες, ξυλώδες ή και πικάντικο.

Το καρυοφυλλένιο είναι το μόνο τερπένιο που είναι γνωστό ότι αλληλεπιδρά με το ενδοκανναβινοειδές σύστημα (CB2).

Οι μελέτες δείχνουν ότι το β- καρυοφυλλένιο μπορεί να έχει πιθανές εφαρμογές σε θεραπείες του καρκίνου.

Λιναλοόλη (Linalool)

Η λιναλοόλη έχει πινελιές αρώματος λουλουδιών και λεβάντας. Οι ποικιλίες κάνναβης με υψηλή περιεκτικότητας σε λιναλοόλη έχουν ηρεμιστικά, χαλαρωτικά αποτελέσματα.

Η λιναλοόλη έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί επί αιώνες ως βοηθητικό ύπνου μιας και μειώνει τα συναισθήματα ανησυχίας που μπορεί να προκαλέσει η καθαρή THC, καθιστώντας την έτσι χρήσιμη στη θεραπεία τόσο της ψύχωσης όσο και του άγχους.

Μελέτες δείχνουν επίσης ότι η λιναλοόλη ενισχύει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, μπορεί να μειώσει σημαντικά την φλεγμονή του πνεύμονα και να αποκαταστήσει τη γνωστική και συναισθηματική λειτουργία (καθιστώντας τη χρήσιμη στη θεραπεία της νόσου του Alzheimer).

Τερπινολένιο (Terpinolene)

Το τερπινολένιο έχει άρωμα πεύκου με ελαφρές φυτικές και λουλουδιαστές αποχρώσεις και τείνει να έχει μια γλυκιά γεύση που θυμίζει εσπεριδοειδή όπως τα πορτοκάλια και τα λεμόνια.

Το τερπινολένιο είναι ένα κοινό συστατικό του φασκόμηλου και του δενδρολίβανου και βρίσκεται στο έλαιο που προέρχεται από το κυπαρίσσι Monterey.

Στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες είναι ιδιαίτερα κοινή η χρήση του σε σαπούνια και αρώματα, ενώ είναι και ένα πολύ καλό απωθητικό εντόμων.

Το τερπινολένιο έχει καταγραφεί ως κατασταλτικό του κεντρικού νευρικού συστήματος ενώ αναστέλλει και τον πολλαπλασιασμό των κυττάρων που εμπλέκεται σε μια ποικιλία ανθρώπινων καρκίνων.

Kαμφένιο (Camphene)

Το καμφένιο εκπέμπει πικάντικες μυρωδιές από υγρές δασικές εκτάσεις και βελόνες από έλατα.

Το καμφένιο μπορεί να διαδραματίσει κρίσιμο ρόλο στις καρδιαγγειακές παθήσεις καθώς μείωσε τη χοληστερόλη και τα τριγλυκερίδια στα πειραματόζωα στα οποία χορηγήθηκε.

Τερπινεόλη (Terpineol)

Το άρωμα της τερπινεόλης έχει συγκριθεί με αυτό της πασχαλιάς και των λουλουδιών. Η τερπινεόλη βρίσκεται συχνά σε ποικιλίες κάνναβης που έχουν υψηλά επίπεδα πινενίου, που το δυνατό του άρωμα δυστυχώς καλύπτει συχνά τα αρώματα της τερπινεόλης.

Η τερπινεόλη είναι γνωστό ότι έχει ηρεμιστικά, χαλαρωτικά αποτελέσματα. Επίσης παρουσιάζει αντιβιοτικές και αντιοξειδωτικές ιδιότητες.

Φελλανδρένιο (Phellandrene)

Το φελλανδρένιο περιγράφεται ως πιπεράτο, με ελαφρύ άρωμα εσπεριδοειδών και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στην παραδοσιακή κινεζική ιατρική για τη θεραπεία πεπτικών διαταραχών.

Το φελλανδρένιο μπορεί να βρεθεί σε διάφορα βότανα και μπαχαρικά, όπως κανέλα, σκόρδο, άνηθο, τζίντζερ και μαϊντανό.

Το έλαιο πιπεριού και το έλαιο άνηθου αποτελούνται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από φελλανδρένιο. Το τερπένιο αυτό, απορροφάται μέσω του δέρματος γι’ αυτό και χρησιμοποιείται σε αρώματα, ενώ συχνά το βρίσκουμε ως αρωματική ουσία και σε προϊόντα διατροφής.

Καρένιο (Carene)

Έχει γλυκιά και έντονη οσμή και βρίσκεται σε πολλά υγιή ευεργετικά αιθέρια έλαια όπως το κυπαρισσέλαιο και τα αιθέρια έλαια πευκοβελονών και χρησιμοποιείται ως αρωματική ουσία σε πολλά προϊόντα.

Σε υψηλότερες συγκεντρώσεις μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως κατασταλτικό του κεντρικού νευρικού συστήματος.

Είναι μη τοξικό, αλλά μπορεί να προκαλέσει ερεθισμό όταν εισπνέεται. Γι’ αυτό και μπορεί να προκαλέσει βήχα καθώς και φαγούρα στο λαιμό και ερεθισμό στα μάτια όταν καπνίζεται η κάνναβη που περιλαμβάνει μεγάλη ποσότητά του.

Το βρίσκουμε επίσης στο πεύκο, την πιπεριά, το έλαιο βασιλικού, αλλά και στον χυμό του γκρέιπφρουτ και του πορτοκαλιού, τα έλαια φλούδας λεμoνιού, λάιμ, μανταρίνια και κουμκουάτ.

Χουμουλένιο (Humulene)

Το χουμουλένιο είναι αυτό που δίνει στη μπύρα το ξεχωριστό άρωμα λυκίσκου και το βρίσκουμε στα στελέχη της κάνναβης sativa και στο βιετναμέζικο κόλιανδρο.

Το χουμουλένιο θεωρείται αντικαρκινικό, αντιβακτηριακό, αντιφλεγμονώδες και κατασταλτικό της όρεξης. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται ως μείζων φάρμακο για φλεγμονές, ενώ έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ιδιαίτερα στην κινεζική ιατρική.



Πουλεγόνη (Pulegone)

Η πουλεγόνη είναι ένα δευτερεύον συστατικό της κάνναβης ενώ υψηλότερες συγκεντρώσεις πουλεγόνης βρίσκονται στο δεντρολίβανο, έχει ένα ευχάριστο άρωμα μέντας και θεωρείται ισχυρό εντομοκτόνο.

Μια μελέτη εθνοφαρμακολογίας δείχνει ότι η πουλεγόνη μπορεί να έχει σημαντικές ηρεμιστικές και αντιπυρετικές ιδιότητες. Μπορεί επίσης να ανακουφίσει τις παρενέργειες της απώλειας βραχυπρόθεσμης μνήμης.

Σαβινένιο (Sabinene)

Το σαβινένιο είναι ένα τερπένιο του οποίου τα αρώματα θυμίζουν ένα μείγμα από πεύκα, πορτοκάλια και μπαχαρικά.

Εμφανίζεται σε πολλά φυτά όπως η ερυθρελάτη, το μαύρο πιπέρι και ο βασιλικός.

Γερανιόλη (Geraniol)

Η γερανιόλη παράγει μια γλυκιά, ευχάριστη οσμή παρόμοια με τα τριαντάφυλλα. Αυτό την κάνει μια δημοφιλής επιλογή για πολλά προϊόντα μπάνιου και σώματος.

Είναι επίσης γνωστό ότι είναι ένα αποτελεσματικό απωθητικό κουνουπιών. Ιατρικά, η γερανιόλη δείχνει πολλές υποσχέσεις για τη θεραπεία της νευροπάθειας.

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4...B9%CE%B4%CE%AE


https://elixinol.com/blog/what-are-t...is-their-role/

----------


## detetedmember27082018

akis1 Στο χαρτάκι του bespar, στις παρενέργειες γράφει και για πονοκέφαλο. Ήταν και αυτός ένας λόγος που το έκοψα, εκτός του ότι δε με βοήθησε.

Τώρα όσο για τη θεραπευτική κάνναβη, τη χρησιμοποιεί εδώ και λίγες μέρες η μητερα μου και έχει δεί κιόλας βελτίωση στη διάθεσή της. Μου είχε προτείνει να την ξεκινήσουμε μαζί, αλλά εγώ αντιμετωπίζω μια νεύρωση στομάχου αυτήν την περίοδο και η μυρωδιά του σκευάσματος με αηδιάζει... Τώρα μελλοντικά δεν ξέρω, ίσως το χρησιμοποιήσω.

----------


## akis1

> akis1 Στο χαρτάκι του bespar, στις παρενέργειες γράφει και για πονοκέφαλο. Ήταν και αυτός ένας λόγος που το έκοψα, εκτός του ότι δε με βοήθησε.
> 
> Τώρα όσο για τη θεραπευτική κάνναβη, τη χρησιμοποιεί εδώ και λίγες μέρες η μητερα μου και έχει δεί κιόλας βελτίωση στη διάθεσή της. Μου είχε προτείνει να την ξεκινήσουμε μαζί, αλλά εγώ αντιμετωπίζω μια νεύρωση στομάχου αυτήν την περίοδο και η μυρωδιά του σκευάσματος με αηδιάζει... Τώρα μελλοντικά δεν ξέρω, ίσως το χρησιμοποιήσω.



h neurosh stomaxou einai apo to entono anxos.. h CBD tha se voithish se auto.. alla kai sto anxos sou... ase twra to me ahdiazei h mirodia kai teties xazomares kai ksekina amesa... oso to afineis tha ginete xirotera to anxos.. an theleis na voithishs ton euato sou kane kati oso einai noris.. egw egina kala.. den perimena apo ta farmaka na gino...!!!!

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> h neurosh stomaxou einai apo to entono anxos.. h CBD tha se voithish se auto.. alla kai sto anxos sou... ase twra to me ahdiazei h mirodia kai teties xazomares kai ksekina amesa... oso to afineis tha ginete xirotera to anxos.. an theleis na voithishs ton euato sou kane kati oso einai noris.. egw egina kala.. den perimena apo ta farmaka na gino...!!!!


Μα τώρα είναι μυρωδιά αυτή που έχει; Τέλος πάντων, ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή και θα ξεκινήσω άμεσα να παίρνω.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χρυσα θα σου πω κατι και ρωτα γιατρο οσοι εχουν εντονη δραστηριοτητα σωματικη δηλαδη εγω οταν μαζευω ελιεσ οχτω ωρεσ ειμαι ορθιοσ κουβαλαω κ χτυπαω το δεντρο να πεσουν οι ελιεσ οπωσ καταλαβαινεισ το σωμα οι μυσ τραυματιζονται κανουν φλεγμονεσ κλπ εγω χτυπαω ντεπον με μυοχαλαρωτικο για να μπορεσω να σηκωθω την αλλη μερα απο το κρεβατι δε φανταζεσαι για τη καταπονηση μιλαμε


Τα ξέρω αυτά αλλά πρώτον εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με έντονη δραστηριότητα και δεύτερον το depon δεν με πιάνει καθόλου. Χρειάζομαι πιο βαριά αναλγητικά για να συνέλθω από τον πόνο.

----------


## elis

Ενταξει παω πασο

----------


## elis

Χρυσα το περασα κι εγω αυτο με τον πονο γτ την ακριβεια εσπασε το κορμι μου στα δυο αν θεσ να σου πω τον γιατρο μου να ρωτησεισ πρωτον και δευτερον εμενα το sycrest πρεπει να με εσωσε ειναι φαρμακο του 2012 παντωσ ποτε δεν πηρα παυσιπονα

----------


## elis

Ινβεγκα το πρωι σαικρεστ το βραδυ για δεστο

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Κύριε elis το έψαξα και το sycrest ενδείνκνυται για την αντιμετώπιση μανιακών επεισοδίων και διπολικής διαταραχής. Εγώ δεν αντιμετωπίζω τίποτα τέτοιο.

----------


## elis

Καλα το λεσ ενδυκνειται δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα γι αυτο μιλα με γιατρο

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Καλα το λεσ ενδυκνειται δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα γι αυτο μιλα με γιατρο


Εννοείται ότι πριν ξεκινήσω οποιαδήποτε αγωγή θα μιλήσω με τον γιατρό, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να πάρω αντιψυχωσικά (πχ invega) και χάπια για σχιζοφρένεια (πχ sycrest) ενώ δεν έχω ψύχωση ή σχιζοφρένεια. Γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή και κατάθλιψη έχω και αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι μια αγωγή (είτε φυτικού σκευάσματος είτε χημικού) για την περίπτωσή μου.

----------


## elis

Εγω σε ενημερωσα απο εκει κ περα δικη σ δουλεια εγω απλα ενημερωνω

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Εγω σε ενημερωσα απο εκει κ περα δικη σ δουλεια εγω απλα ενημερωνω


Δεν διαφωνώ, ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## elis

Τιποτα αυτο κανω εκτοσ απο το να λεω χαζομαρεσ

----------


## akis1

> Εννοείται ότι πριν ξεκινήσω οποιαδήποτε αγωγή θα μιλήσω με τον γιατρό, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να πάρω αντιψυχωσικά (πχ invega) και χάπια για σχιζοφρένεια (πχ sycrest) ενώ δεν έχω ψύχωση ή σχιζοφρένεια. Γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή και κατάθλιψη έχω και αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι μια αγωγή (είτε φυτικού σκευάσματος είτε χημικού) για την περίπτωσή μου.


εννοείτε χρυσά μου πως δεν θα δεχτείς να πάρεις κανένα αντιψυχωσικό ακόμα και αν στο πει γιατρός οτι ειναι ένα ασφαλές φάρμακο.... επειδή ακριβώς έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδια και ποτε στην ζωή μου δεν πήρα αντιψυχωσικό φάρμακο ακόμα και στις δύσκολες περίπτωσης... 

επιμένω να μην πάρεις...! καλύτερα ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό παρα αλλα φάρμακα.. αλλα αν είσαι δυνατή δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε αντικαταθλιπτικά.. γιατί να λέμε την πραγματική αλήθεια και αυτά δεν είναι καθόλου καλά.. μπορεί να κάνουνε καλο αλλα θα προκαλέσουνε αλλα προβλήματα ίσος αυξημένη όρεξη.. έλλειψη σεξουαλικής διάθεσης.. και μια θολούρα στο μυαλό με λίγα λόγια σε κάνουνε να είσαι λίγο πιο αδιάφορη και αναίσθητη για όλα.. εγώ πριν πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά ήμουνα full αγχωμένος τώρα που περνώ μπορεί να μην είμαι αγχωμένος αλλα είμαι συνεχώς σε μια βαρεμάρα και αδιάφορο για όλα.. δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο αλλα ούτε αυτό που ζούσα πριν δεν ήτανε καλο... οποτε ανέχομαι να είμαι λίγο στον κόσμο μου παρα να έχω άγχος...

αυτό που με βοηθάει όμως τρομερά είναι περισσότερο η κάνναβη... μαζί με τα φάρμακα το χρησιμοποιώ... όπως μου είπε γιατρός δεν ύπαρxει πρόβλημα.. γιατι έχω μειώσει πολύ την δοσολογία του ladose περνώ μονο 10mg.. που είναι αναποτελεσματική δόση αυτή... με τα ηρεμιστικα γενικα πρεπει να μην περνεις λενε cbd η να υπαρχει διαφορα 3 ωρες πριν η μετα...

----------


## xristoforos28

Χρυσα αμα πας σε κανεναν ψυχιατρο μπορει να σου προτινει μαζι με τ αντικαταθλιπτικο και αντιψυχωσικο οπως το ablilify kai το serogeul..το οποια βοηθανε λενε στο ανχος και τν καταθλιψη..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> εννοείτε χρυσά μου πως δεν θα δεχτείς να πάρεις κανένα αντιψυχωσικό ακόμα και αν στο πει γιατρός οτι ειναι ένα ασφαλές φάρμακο.... επειδή ακριβώς έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδια και ποτε στην ζωή μου δεν πήρα αντιψυχωσικό φάρμακο ακόμα και στις δύσκολες περίπτωσης... 
> 
> επιμένω να μην πάρεις...! καλύτερα ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό παρα αλλα φάρμακα.. αλλα αν είσαι δυνατή δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε αντικαταθλιπτικά.. γιατί να λέμε την πραγματική αλήθεια και αυτά δεν είναι καθόλου καλά.. μπορεί να κάνουνε καλο αλλα θα προκαλέσουνε αλλα προβλήματα ίσος αυξημένη όρεξη.. έλλειψη σεξουαλικής διάθεσης.. και μια θολούρα στο μυαλό με λίγα λόγια σε κάνουνε να είσαι λίγο πιο αδιάφορη και αναίσθητη για όλα.. εγώ πριν πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά ήμουνα full αγχωμένος τώρα που περνώ μπορεί να μην είμαι αγχωμένος αλλα είμαι συνεχώς σε μια βαρεμάρα και αδιάφορο για όλα.. δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο αλλα ούτε αυτό που ζούσα πριν δεν ήτανε καλο... οποτε ανέχομαι να είμαι λίγο στον κόσμο μου παρα να έχω άγχος...
> 
> αυτό που με βοηθάει όμως τρομερά είναι περισσότερο η κάνναβη... μαζί με τα φάρμακα το χρησιμοποιώ... όπως μου είπε γιατρός δεν ύπαρxει πρόβλημα.. γιατι έχω μειώσει πολύ την δοσολογία του ladose περνώ μονο 10mg.. που είναι αναποτελεσματική δόση αυτή... με τα ηρεμιστικα γενικα πρεπει να μην περνεις λενε cbd η να υπαρχει διαφορα 3 ωρες πριν η μετα...


Θα την δοκιμάσω τη φαρμακευτική κάνναβη, όπως προείπα τη χρησιμοποιεί και η μητέρα μου. Απλώς λόγω της έντασης των συμπτωμάτων μου δεν πολυεμπιστεύομαι τα φυτικά σκευάσματα. Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις όμως δε θα μάθεις οπότε πρίν το απορρίψω θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για λίγο.

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Χρυσα αμα πας σε κανεναν ψυχιατρο μπορει να σου προτινει μαζι με τ αντικαταθλιπτικο και αντιψυχωσικο οπως το ablilify kai το serogeul..το οποια βοηθανε λενε στο ανχος και τν καταθλιψη..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ό,τι και να μου προτείνει ο γιατρός, εγώ θα σκεφτώ καλά αν θα το πάρω. Επίσης ακόμα και αν μου συνταγογραφήσει χάπια για διπολική διαταραχή, δεν πρόκειται να τα πάρω γιατί απλούστατα δεν έχω ούτε σχιζοφρένεια ούτε ψύχωση!

----------


## xristoforos28

Το ξ.ερω ουτε εγω εχω τπτ απο αυτα ανχωδη διαταραχη και καταθλιψη εχω...αλλα λενε σε μικρες δοσεις βοηθανε...απλως σε λεω τι μπορει να σε πουν..και μενα ετσι μ ειπαν και τα πηρα αλλα δν ειδα κ πολλα και τωρα με τν βοηθεια.της ψυχολογο μου..με λεει να τα κοψω ολα και να μν παιρνω τπτ...

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Η χρυσα προσπαθει να μασ τρελανει υπαρχει λυση με τα φαρμακα για τον πονο κι αυτη καθεται κ παιρνει παυσιπονα ισχυρα παρε τα φαρμακακια κ με λιγο γυμναστικη κ διατροφη σπιτιου μια χαρα θα εισαι οσοι δε παιρνετε τα φαρμακα ειστε ερωτευμενοι με τον εαυτο σασ και δε θελετε να χαλασετε την εικονα σασ θα εκπλειχτειτε αν καταλαβετε οτι ο ανθρωποσ ειναι ενα τιποτα ειστε ωραια γκομενακια με σωματαρεσ κλπ χανεται αυτο λεφτα χανονται αυτο που μενει ειναι οι σχεσεισ φιλικεσ κλπ τιποτα αλλο δε μενει κι η δουλεια επισησ οταν παιρνεισ φαρμακα η ζωη σ αλλαζει μονο δε σημαινει οτι καταστρεφεται απλα αλλαζει εγω επειδη επαιρνα συμπληρωματα ωσ αθλητησ ηταν πολυ ευκολο να παρω μετα χαπια δατσ ολ

----------


## akis1

> Θα την δοκιμάσω τη φαρμακευτική κάνναβη, όπως προείπα τη χρησιμοποιεί και η μητέρα μου. Απλώς λόγω της έντασης των συμπτωμάτων μου δεν πολυεμπιστεύομαι τα φυτικά σκευάσματα. Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις όμως δε θα μάθεις οπότε πρίν το απορρίψω θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για λίγο.


δεν ύπαρxει το θα το δοκιμάσω για λίγο και αν δω αποτέλεσμα... καταρχάς πρέπει να έχεις ένα ασφαλές σκεύασμα που περιέχει CBD... όχι λάδι από σπόρους κάνναβης.... αυτό δεν κάνει τίποτα.... μπορείς να με ενημέρωσης πιο σκεύασμα χρησιμοποιεί η μητέρα σου?

----------


## akis1

> Ό,τι και να μου προτείνει ο γιατρός, εγώ θα σκεφτώ καλά αν θα το πάρω. Επίσης ακόμα και αν μου συνταγογραφήσει χάπια για διπολική διαταραχή, δεν πρόκειται να τα πάρω γιατί απλούστατα δεν έχω ούτε σχιζοφρένεια ούτε ψύχωση!


να σε ενημερώσω ότι δεν είναι μονο τα φάρμακα για την διπολική διαταραχή υπάρχουνε πολλά και διαφορα αντιψυχωσικά που ο γιατρός θα γράψει... και επιμένω εγώ αν δεις ότι είναι αντιψυχωσικό να μην το πάρεις...! είσαι δυνατή και θα τα καταφέρεις...!!!! αυτό μπορείς να το πιστέψεις? 

αυτό που θα σε βοηθήσει είναι η δύναμη του μυαλού...! όσο για την CBD θέλει 5-6 μήνες για να σε βοηθήσει... και επειδή υπάρχουνε διαφορα λαδάκια η 2 καλές εταιρίες που έχουνε CBD είναι η enecta και η endoca

https://hempoilshop.gr

----------


## elis

Χρυσα ειλικρινα αν παιρνεισ παυσιπονα θα σου κανω διαφημιση τα παντα απο φαρμακα κ συμπληρωματα ξεκολα κι ενημερωσου τι παιζει

----------


## elis

Φαρμακα sycrest και συμπληρωματα mag2 μαγνησιο lecalcif βιταμινη ντε η eviol βιταμινεσ ειδικεσ και ζεολιθο θρακησ για ενδυναμωση γυρη ανθεων απο παραγωγο και τυρι κ λαδι απο χωριο κι αν δεν γινεισ καλα τρυπα μου τη μυτη

----------


## elis

Ολα αυτα ειναι φθηνα δηλαδη αν δεν παρεισ τα φαρμακα και τα παρεισ ολα αυτα ενα πενηνταρικακι και θα πετασ σε ενα μηνα δατσ ολ εγγυηση ελα κ βρισε με αλλα αποκλειεται γτ τα εκανα εγω χωρισ να ξερω κ πιασανε αυτα

----------


## elis

Με την προυποθεση οτι συνεχιζεισ τη ζωη σου κανονικα και απλα παιρνεισ αυτα θα φυγουν ολα το εκανα εγω

----------


## detetedmember27082018

Λοιπόν να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πραγματάκια που μάλλον δεν έχουν καταστεί σαφή: 1ον Όποιος δεν γουστάρει να μιλάει μαζί μου όμορφα και να με βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά, όποιος νιώθει ότι εν τέλει δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, αντίο του, ας μας κουνήσει το μαντήλι από αυτήν τη συζήτηση που εγώ άνοιξα. Δεν έχω σκοπό να τρελάνω κανέναν, εγώ τη βοήθειά σας ζήτησα πάνω στο πρόβλημά μου. Δεν σημαίνει πως θα ακολουθήσω όλα όσα μου λέτε αν δεν πάρω πρώτα ιατρική συμβουλή, εντάξει; 
2ον Τα παυσίπονα έχω ξεκαθαρίσει πολλάκις ότι τα παίρνω για τους πονοκεφάλους που με βασανίζουν και όχι για να αντιμετωπίσω το άγχος και την κατάθλιψη. 
3ον Ευχαριστώ για τα μηνύματα και τη βοήθειά σας αλλά ξαναλέω: Δεν παίρνω τίποτα που δεν κάνει για την περίπτωσή μου! Ούτε σχιζοφρένεια έχω ούτε ψύχωση!
Και 4ον Μερικοί ας καταλάβουν επιτέλους ότι μιλάνε με μια 18χρονη κοπέλα. Δεν χρειάζεστε να είστε τόσοι αυστηροί μαζί μου αν δεν είμαι πλήρως ενημερωμένη σε θέματα φαρμάκων, συμπληρωμάτων κλπ. Δηλαδή εσείς όταν ήσασταν στην ηλικία μου τα ξέρατε όλα;?; Τώρα αρχίζω κι εγώ να κάνω πιο ουσιαστική έρευνα σε θέματα ψυχικής υγείας.
ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΙΑ.

----------


## elis

Και εμεισ σε αγαπαμε γι αυτο στα λεμε αλλιωσ θα χαιρομασταν που υποφερεισ αυτα

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Και εμεισ σε αγαπαμε γι αυτο στα λεμε αλλιωσ θα χαιρομασταν που υποφερεισ αυτα


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα που με συμβουλεύετε κύριε και ούτε ισχυρίστηκα ότι με μισείτε αλλιώς δεν θα έμπαινα στο φόρουμ. Αλλά έχει διαφορά η συμβουλή από την ειρωνεία.

----------


## elis

Ετσι μιλαμε σε ολουσ

----------


## giannos98

Τι έγινε χρυσα μου ποιος σε ειρωνεύτηκε μην τρελενεσαι για το καλό σου τα λέμε ! 

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Τι έγινε χρυσα μου ποιος σε ειρωνεύτηκε μην τρελενεσαι για το καλό σου τα λέμε ! 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Πρώτον δεν τρελαίνομαι, ήρεμη είμαι. Δεύτερον ξέρω πως θέλετε να με βοηθήσετε αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ από κάποιους να λένε λόγια του τύπου 《θες να μας τρελάνεις》,《άντε ενημερώσου》κλπ. Έλεος 18 είμαι λίγη παραπάνω επιείκια δεν βλάπτει!!!

----------


## giannos98

> Πρώτον δεν τρελαίνομαι, ήρεμη είμαι. Δεύτερον ξέρω πως θέλετε να με βοηθήσετε αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ από κάποιους να λένε λόγια του τύπου 《θες να μας τρελάνεις》,《άντε ενημερώσου》κλπ. Έλεος 18 είμαι λίγη παραπάνω επιείκια δεν βλάπτει!!!


Εχεις και εσυ τα δικιά σου ,να σου πω εχεις ενημερωθεί καθόλου για το cbd ?

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Εχεις και εσυ τα δικιά σου ,να σου πω εχεις ενημερωθεί καθόλου για το cbd ?
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ναι το χρησιμοποιεί η μητέρα μου και σκοπεύω να το ξεκινήσω κι εγώ.

----------


## giannos98

Πήγε σε καποιο γιατρό και την συμβούλεψε και τι παιρνει λάδι η χαπι ?

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## detetedmember27082018

> Πήγε σε καποιο γιατρό και την συμβούλεψε και τι παιρνει λάδι η χαπι ?
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Παίρνει το λάδι με συμβουλή φαρμακοποιού.

----------


## giannos98

Μάλιστα θα ξεκινησω με ηλεκτρονικό και μετα βλέπουμε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Μάλιστα θα ξεκινησω με ηλεκτρονικό και μετα βλέπουμε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


καλησπερα... ξερεις πιο υγρο για ηλεκτρονικο να παρεις? τα καλητερα ειναι της enecta..

αλλα πιο αποτελεσματικα ειναι αλλα ειναι συγκεκριμενες πικιλιες με CBDa+THC ομως Η thc δεν ειναι νομιμη.. αν και μπορεις να βρεις thc oil σε φαρμακειο και να το φτιαξεις με βαση VG-PG αλλα δεν το προτεινο... γιατι θα σου φερει τρομερο ανχος με λαθος χρηση...

----------


## elis

Χρυσα η επιεικια σκοτωσε τη γατα σορρυ εχεισ θεμα οσο πιο σοβαρη κι αληθινη εισαι με το θεμα σου απεναντι δηλαδη στον εαυτο σου τοσο καλυτερα θα περασεισ στη ζωη σου αυτα κι η ζωη ειναι να περνασ καλα οχι ποσο θα ζησεισ

----------


## giannos98

> καλησπερα... ξερεις πιο υγρο για ηλεκτρονικο να παρεις? τα καλητερα ειναι της enecta..
> 
> αλλα πιο αποτελεσματικα ειναι αλλα ειναι συγκεκριμενες πικιλιες με CBDa+THC ομως Η thc δεν ειναι νομιμη.. αν και μπορεις να βρεις thc oil σε φαρμακειο και να το φτιαξεις με βαση VG-PG αλλα δεν το προτεινο... γιατι θα σου φερει τρομερο ανχος με λαθος χρηση...


Πήρα απο πιστοποιημενο μαγαζί που εδωσε παρόν και στην cannavis expo και ως τώρα μπορώ να πω οτι νιώθω μια χαλάρωση 

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## speedn28

> Θα την δοκιμάσω τη φαρμακευτική κάνναβη, όπως προείπα τη χρησιμοποιεί και η μητέρα μου. Απλώς λόγω της έντασης των συμπτωμάτων μου δεν πολυεμπιστεύομαι τα φυτικά σκευάσματα. Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις όμως δε θα μάθεις οπότε πρίν το απορρίψω θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για λίγο.


Χρύσα η φαρμακευτική κανναβη που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ειναι λάδι για ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο?το ξεκίνησες?

----------


## speedn28

giannos98 Την δίνουν ετσι ελέυθερα???

----------


## akis1

> giannos98 Την δίνουν ετσι ελέυθερα???


την CBD ναι...!!!

για την thc μονο με καλιεργια... :P 

http://tsiouseed.gr

----------


## akis1

> giannos98 Την δίνουν ετσι ελέυθερα???


την CBD ναι...!!!

για την thc μπορεις να κανεις ενα δεντρο στον κηπο σου χαχαχα :P 

http://tsiouseeds.gr

----------


## sakatemenh

Κοριτσι μου γλυκο!Κι εγω τα ιδια τραβαω απο μικρη μεχρι και σημερα που ειμαι 37 δεν μου εγραφε κανεις χαπια!Ενω ολοι οι φιλοι μου οπου πηγαιναν τους εγραφαν με το παραμικρο χαπια!!!Και μια νευρολογος που επιτελους μου εγραψε atarax και celius μονο ζαλαδες μου εφεραν για ενα μηνα χαμηλη πιεση δηλ....οσο για το bespar σημερα το ξεκινησα πηρα 2 χαπακια των 10mg και μου εφεραν απλως ζαλη για 5 λεπτα!Ενω ενας φιλος που τα παιρνει κοντα χρονο ισα ισα που ηρεμουν λιγο τα νευρα του και τα παιρνει σε συνδιασμο με ενα αλλο πιο δυνατο για να δει αποτελεσμα μου ειπε αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε....Παντως το bespar του το χορηγησαν ως ελαφρυ...(η γυναικα του που δεν εχει προβλημα με το bespar κοιμηθηκε στα 5 λεπτα!)οποτε ισως εχεις δικιο οτι μπορει να χρειαζεσαι κατι πιο δυνατο...

----------

